# The Or Game



## Geek2

Yep another GAME! Lets see how many posts this brings....

This game is as follows.. I will say two things.. Blank OR Blank

The person below me will answer which one they like and below what they answer... they will put another Blank or blank... Lets try it.. lol

Ill give an example:

ME: California OR Florida

The person who replies next would say:

California(or which ever)

Then they would put anything they wanted

ok Ill start:

Married or Single


----------



## Jennifer

married.

friends or seinfeld?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

married.
friends or seinfeld?




Can I say Neither? lol
Friends!

Ok.....laptop for desktop


----------



## keaLoha

Then I'll say both.




JK!

Desktop.

George Clooney or Brad Pitt?


----------



## wongy74

DVDs!

Dogs or Cats?

Originally Posted by *MAC* Oh baby, gimme Brad Pitt
Videos or DVDs?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wongy74* DVDs! 
Dogs or Cats?

Oooh I like both!! Ok ... well, since I have cats at the moment... I'll go with CATS! 
Tulips or Roses?


----------



## destiny

roses.

makeup or shoes?


----------



## Marisol

make-up

Nars or MAC?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* make-up
Nars or MAC?

easy one.... MAC!!!!

Cookies or Cake?


----------



## Marisol

Cake

Starbucks or Peets?


----------



## bonbon412

Starbucks or Peets?

Starbucks, but I'm biased b/c I don't know what Peets is.

Chocolate or ice cream?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

Starbucks or Peets?
Starbucks, but I'm biased b/c I don't know what Peets is.

Chocolate or ice cream?




Ice Cream!
Beer or Wine?


----------



## Marisol

Wine

Warm or cool?


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Wine 

Warm or cool?

Cool I guess...I like warm weather, but I can't stand being hot!


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

Cool I guess...I like warm weather, but I can't stand being hot! 


You forgot to ask another


----------



## Geek

OK i'll do it then

Walking or Running?





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 

You forgot to ask another


----------



## Jen

walking

fly in small or large plane?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

walking

fly in small or large plane?




Large plane please!
Hawaii or The Bahamas?


----------



## girl_geek

HAWAII!! (We went to Kauai on our honeymoon



)

Chocolate or vanilla milkshake?


----------



## Jen

top








french fries or baked potato


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

top









french fries or baked potato




R U CRAZY? 
Friench Fries!!!

Night or Day?


----------



## Jen

Day

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Geek

Coke!

Long or Short Hair?


----------



## paige3838

Long.

Sports car or SUV?


----------



## Geek

Sports Car!!

clean shaven or burley?(men)


----------



## Andi

ok I misunderstood this first *lol*

clean shaven (men)

high heels or flip flops?


----------



## Geek2

Flip Flops!

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## K*O*

CDs

Gold or Silver ????


----------



## wongy74

Escalade!

Bags or shoes?

Originally Posted by *MAC* Silver all the way, unless you are into BLING BLING lol
Ok, with that said:

Cadillac Escalade or Lincoln Navigator?


----------



## envymi

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Escalade!
Bags or shoes?

Shoes-&gt; 4 inches or higher




ok, skirts or pants


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *envymi* Shoes-&gt; 4 inches or higher




ok, skirts or pants

Pants!!! (I hate my legs! LoL)

Peanut Butter or Jelly?


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Pants!!! (I hate my legs! LoL)

Peanut Butter or Jelly?





both! OK if I have to pick, then peanut butter
day or night?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* both! OK if I have to pick, then peanut butter
day or night?

Day! 

 

Sports car or SUV?


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Day! 

 

Sports car or SUV?

Sports car!
comedy or drama?


----------



## Geek

comedy! This is a no drama site lol

Men or Boys?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo

Men duh!

umm..

Looks or personality


----------



## Geek

that is NOT WHAT you wrote!!!! GRIN

Personality


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* comedy! This is a no drama site lol
Men or Boys?

Men, but I still call them boys.
Sex or cuddling?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* 

Men, but I still call them boys.
Sex or cuddling?




Sex, DUH! lol
Slow or Fast?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Sex, DUH! lol
Slow or Fast?

Slow

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Slow

Cats or dogs?




DOGS!
Marinara Sauce or Fetticini sauce?


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Sex, DUH! lol
Slow or Fast?

OK so I would pick sex too, but you woulda won major points for saying cuddling...why don't guys like to cuddle?!
now back to the question - slow.

right side up or upside down?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* DOGS!
Marinara Sauce or Fetticini sauce?

do you mean ALFREDO sauce?? for FETTUCINI ??? lol
Both! I'm Italian!!!






ok, fine... Marinara

Candy or Flowers?


----------



## wongy74

Candy, hello!?!?!

black or white?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Candy, hello!?!?!
black or white?

Black! (slimming!)




Lava Lamps or Blacklights?





(looking at my lava lamp gave me the idea! LOL - so you know my pick!)


----------



## Marisol

Lava Lamps

Britney or Christina?


----------



## paige3838

Christina.

Starbucks or Jamba Juice?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Christina.
Starbucks or Jamba Juice?

Good choice with Christina!





Starbucks

shaved or au natural?


----------



## envymi

I guess shaved( but I prefer wax or laser!)

sushi or fried fish


----------



## Marisol

Sushi (spicy tuna roll... yum!)






Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Ebay!
*Money or True Love??*

TRUE LOVE
*FACIALS or MANICURES?*


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Laura* TRUE LOVE
*FACIALS or MANICURES?*

Facials!!
Sex &amp; the City or Desperate Housewives?


----------



## wongy74

Sex &amp; the City

Ipod or MP3 player?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Facials!
Sex &amp; the City or Desperate Housewives?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* that is NOT WHAT you wrote!!!! GRIN
Personality

Haha... alright then boobs... big or small?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* 

Haha... alright then boobs... big or small? 


Small! LOL
Jess, IPOD!

Donuts or Croissants?


----------



## paige3838

Donuts.

Jennifer Lopez or Jennifer Garner?


----------



## Jennifer

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Jennifer Lopez or Jennifer Garner? garner, even though they both get on my nerves.
maury or oprah?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* garner, even though they both get on my nerves.
maury or oprah?

Oprah

East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## paige3838

West Coast, just because it's closer.

Ben Affleck or Matt Damon?


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *paige3838* West Coast, just because it's closer.


Ben Affleck or Matt Damon?

BEN AFFLECT although i don't really like either of them!
*McDonalds or Burger King?*


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Laura* 

BEN AFFLECT although i don't really like either of them!
*McDonalds or Burger King?*




Woo hoo!!! Some JUNK fast food!!!
MacDonalds!

Ok.........

Rock or Jazz?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Woo hoo!!! Some JUNK fast food!!!
MacDonalds!

Ok.........

Rock or Jazz?

ROCKÂ´nÂ´ROLL baby





Gisele Bundchen or Heidi Klum


----------



## paige3838

Heidi Klum... she really grew on me during Project Runway.

Regular Coke or Diet Coke? (a.k.a. Regular Pepsi or Diet Pepsi?)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *paige3838* 

Heidi Klum... she really grew on me during Project Runway.
Regular Coke or Diet Coke? (a.k.a. Regular Pepsi or Diet Pepsi?)




Diet Coke!
MSN Messenger or Yahoo Messenger or AOL Messenger


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Diet Coke!
MSN Messenger or Yahoo Messenger or AOL Messenger

MSN

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

MSN

Early bird or night owl?




Early Bird!! 5am or so
Black or white?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Early Bird!! 5am or so
Black or white?

Depends on what you are talking about....





Black

new cars or vintage cars?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Depends on what you are talking about....





Black

new cars or vintage cars?




New Cars
MUT or MUA

lol


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* New Cars
MUT or MUA

lol

Geez, I really have to think about this one!



MUT

Online journals or paper diaries?


----------



## paige3838

Online journal!

Heels or flats?


----------



## Laura

Originally Posted by *MAC* Flats!
Stay at home mom or Career Mom?

I *THINK* i wanna be a stay at home mom so i'll choose that!
*SUMMER or WINTER*


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Laura* 

I *THINK* i wanna be a stay at home mom so i'll choose that!
*SUMMER or WINTER*




Winter for Skiing!
Swapping or Buying?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Winter for Skiing!
Swapping or Buying?

Buying! (Although I am not opposed to swapping, I just have to have things NOW and the mail is just way too slow!



)

Envelopes.... 

Lick em' or Tape em' ??


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Naturally* 

Lava Lamps (these are from my era)
*Beach or Pool?*




POOL OF COURSE
Spiderman or Superman?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* POOL OF COURSE
Spiderman or Superman?

Superman! 






CD or DVD?


----------



## wongy74

DVD

Trendy or Classic?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Superman! 






CD or DVD?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wongy74* DVD
Trendy or Classic?

Classic! (That way my wardrobe lasts for years! LOL)

Jeans or Sweats?


----------



## Marisol

Jeans




or


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Jeans





or











 or


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 







 or 






Oh OH Oh I wanna answer this one!!!
Let me see....Since I am a HUGE FAN OF Both Baseball and Football, I'm gunna do soemthing ILLEGAL here and say BOTH!!!!!!!!! lol

Ok, next:

Shower or Bath?


----------



## paige3838

Spring!

Ben &amp; Jerry's or Haagen Daaz?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *paige3838* 

Spring!

Ben &amp; Jerry's or Haagen Daaz?




Ben and Jerrys!
Strawberries or Rasberries?


----------



## Marisol

Strawberries

Cool Whip or Whip Cream?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Strawberries

Cool Whip or Whip Cream?

Whip Cream!

Tarts or Votives?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Whip Cream!

Tarts or Votives?




Tarts

Rain or Snow?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Tarts

Rain or Snow?

Depends on how much! LOL I guess after the winter we had here, I'll go with
RAIN!

Dinner or A Movie?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Depends on how much! LOL I guess after the winter we had here, I'll go with
RAIN!

Dinner or A Movie?




Movie all the way!
Hat or Visor?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Movie all the way!
Hat or Visor?

Hat
Digital Cable or Satellite?


----------



## Liz

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hat
Digital Cable or Satellite?

digital cable
blonde or brunette?


----------



## Marisol

Brunette all the way

glass half full or glass half empty


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* brunette
cake or ice cream?

Ice cream!






Originally Posted by *Marisol* Brunette all the way

glass half full or glass half empty

Half full!

Mousse or Gel?


----------



## Marisol

Mousse

Straight or curly?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* Mousse! 

tanning bed or self tanner?

Tanning bed (I'm bad I know... I just hate self tanners! lol)

Hobo or Clutch?


----------



## Marisol

colored contacts

sweet or sour?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* 

HOBO

colored contacts or clear?




Colored!!!
Spa or Pool?

(ps: getting read to go in the spa right now LOL)


----------



## Liz

bebe

blue or green?


----------



## Marisol

aqua..lol

Blue

Michael Jackson or R Kelly?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* 

hahah R Kelly
Trench or cropped jacket?




Trenched
Madonna or Mariah?


----------



## lilla

Madonna





Lakes or Seas

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Trenched
Madonna or Mariah?


----------



## paige3838

Ferris Bueller!

Pigments or pans (eyeshadow)?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Ferris Bueller!


Pigments or pans (eyeshadow)?

pans

glitter or shimmer


----------



## lilla

shimmer

cake or pie?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* pans

glitter or shimmer


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *lilla* shimmer

cake or pie?

cake

Walk or run?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Marisol* cake

Walk or run?

walk..IÂ´m too lazy to run unless IÂ´m trying to catch the subway train *lol*
Vogue or Marie Claire?


----------



## Marisol

Marie Claire

Cd player or MP3 player?


----------



## lilla

gym.

Tennis or swimming?

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* MP3

the gym or home video fitness?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* gym.
Tennis or swimming?

Swimming!
Chicken or Fish?


----------



## lilla

fish

bike or motorcycle?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Swimming!
Chicken or Fish?


----------



## paige3838

Loss of hearing.

Pool or beach?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* 

Beach
Abercrombie or Americal Eagle?




Abercrombie!!!
Tank Top or T-shirt?


----------



## Marisol

Tshirt

hail or rain


----------



## hawaiilatina

rain

airplane or cruise ship


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *hawaiilatina* 

rain

airplane or cruise ship




Cruise Ship!!!
Firefox or Internet Explorer


----------



## lilla

Internet Explorer

skiing or snow boarding?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Cruise Ship!!!
Firefox or Internet Explorer


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Internet Explorer

skiing or snow boarding?




Skiing!
UK or USA

lol


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Skiing!
UK or USA

lol

USA all the way *g*. althought IÂ´ve never been to the UK

angel or devil?


----------



## lilla

milk.

Army or Air Force?

Originally Posted by *charms23* angel
CREAM or MILK


----------



## Geek

Air Force!

Bose or Sony?


----------



## Marisol

Sony

cellphone or no phone at all?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Sony

cellphone or no phone at all?

Cell Phone!
White Tea or Green Tea?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *charms23* Green tea
Email or Instant message?

Instant message!
Makeup Talk Or HairCare Talk ?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Instant message!
Makeup Talk Or HairCare Talk ?








Haircare Talk!!
Notepads or Review Center?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *charms23* Notepads
Tony or Reija?





ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is dangerous one. I am not touching it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

LOL! I didn't think anyone but Tony or Reija would answer! 


Waits!!!!! lol


----------



## Geek

Ok, I'll do it!!!

Reija! Of course

love or hate?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok, I'll do it!!!Reija! Of course

love or hate?

love

hate the player or hate the game?


----------



## lilla

love

fish or bird?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ok, I'll do it!!!Reija! Of course

love or hate?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

love
fish or bird?




Fish!! 
mechanical pencil or wood pencil?


----------



## paige3838

Mechanical pencil.

Ballpoint pen or rollerball pen?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *paige3838* 

Mechanical pencil.

Ballpoint pen or rollerball pen?




Ball point pen!
Rock or Reggae ?


----------



## lilla

Rock.

Jazz or rap

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Ball point pen!
Rock or Reggae ?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Rock.
Jazz or rap




Jazz
Country or POP?


----------



## lilla

Pop

Marines or Navy?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Jazz
Country or POP?


----------



## lilla

Sci FI

Plasma or regular flat screen HD TV?

Originally Posted by *Naturally* NAVY!



Sci FI or Reality


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Sci FI
Plasma or regular flat screen HD TV?




NOW YOUR TALKIN LILLA!
PLASMA HD TV! 60 incher also!

Satellite or Cable TV?


----------



## lilla

Red Sox

Braves or Yankees?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Satellite
Red Sox or Yankees?


----------



## Marisol

Oprah

Ricki Lake or Jenny Jones?


----------



## bonbon412

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Oprah

Ricki Lake or Jenny Jones?

Niether, but I guess Ricki.
Sunset or Sunrise?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *MAC* Full House
American Idol or Survivor?

American Idol! 



Curling iron or Hot Rollers?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

American Idol! 



Curling iron or Hot Rollers?




ok I can possibly answer this one....but how about Curling Iron

Love or Money?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 

We've done Love or Money, but I'd pick Love anyhow!!

Pop music or rock music??




LOLOL Guess what, we've done Pop or Rock music also hehehe But I'd Pick ROCK! It's ok to repeat tho
It is enevitable since this thread is huge

Rollerskates or Rollerblades?


----------



## lilla

Rollerskates (because I had a bad accident w/rollerblades)

Toyota or Honda?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOLOL Guess what, we've done Pop or Rock music also hehehe But I'd Pick ROCK! It's ok to repeat tho
It is enevitable since this thread is huge

Rollerskates or Rollerblades?


----------



## lilla

Magazine.

Shrimp or lobster?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Honda
Newspaper or Magazine?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Magazine.
Shrimp or lobster?




LOBBY!
China or Japan?


----------



## paige3838

Japan!

Canada or Mexico?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *paige3838* 

Japan! 



Canada or Mexico?




Mexico!
England or Ireland LOL


----------



## lilla

Rain.

Windex or 409?

Originally Posted by *Trisha* England of course!!
Rain or snow?


----------



## Geek

409 for a cleaner fresher smell lol

Blue or Red?


----------



## K*O*

Blue

Trick or Treat ?


----------



## lilla

Trick.

Cinema or theatre?

Originally Posted by *K*O** Blue

Trick or Treat ?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *charms23* Cinema
Heat stroke or Frostbite?

Frostbite

vodka or gin?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Frostbite

vodka or gin?




Vodka!
Hairy Chest or Bald Chest?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Vodka!
Hairy Chest or Bald Chest?

bald chest

MAC or PC?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *charms23* PC
Shadestick or paints?

Paints 

waxing or plucking?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *charms23* plucking
lipstick or lipgloss?

lipgloss

sierra mist or 7-Up or Sprite?


----------



## Marisol

shots

lake or ocean?


----------



## Marisol

Chevy

Mexican food or japanese?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Chevy


Mexican food or japanese?

Mexican!
Ice cream cake or Regular Cake?


----------



## Marisol

Sevens

Stila Smudge pots or MAC fluidlines?


----------



## Liz

fluidlines

sex and the city season 1 or sex and the city season 6?


----------



## lilla

X-Files.

Scrub or Mask?

Originally Posted by *MAC* Season 1 without a doubt!
Xfiles or 24?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Cruise

Trick or Treat?






Originally Posted by *wykdchic* scrub
cruise or resort?


----------



## Marisol

Trick

Truth or dare?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Trick

Truth or dare?




Dare!
French Kissing or Pecking?


----------



## Marisol

French kissing






1st base, 2nd base, 3rd base or home run?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

French kissing





1st base, 2nd base, 3rd base or home run?




I don't see grand slam lol (home run then)

suck it in or stick it out?


----------



## lilla

Stick it out.

Bingo or bowling?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I don't see grand slam lol (home run then)

suck it in or stick it out?


----------



## Jen

bingo

buy new shoes or new jeans?


----------



## lilla

Buy new shoes





Electrolysis or laser?

Originally Posted by *Jen* bingo
buy new shoes or new jeans?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Electrolysis
Shots or Cocktails?




Cocktails!
Candy or Cakes?


----------



## Jen

eat in

Chinese or Mexican food...(i am so hungry!)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

eat in
Chinese or Mexican food...(i am so hungry!)




Oh Mexican by far
Japanese or Chinese Food?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Chinese food!!

Jazz or classical (music, of course)





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh Mexican by far
Japanese or Chinese Food?


----------



## lilla

Classical.

Blonde or red hair?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Chinese food!!
Jazz or classical (music, of course)


----------



## lilla

SUV





ring or bracelet?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Red hair
Sports car or SUV?


----------



## Liz

escalator

coke or pepsi

( ihaven't read all of the posts, so i'm not always sure if i've repeated any. lol)


----------



## lilla

coke.

grilled or fried chicken?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* escalator
coke or pepsi

( ihaven't read all of the posts, so i'm not always sure if i've repeated any. lol)


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* coke.
grilled or fried chicken?

Fried (and Crispy! lol)
Coffee creamers....

Half n' Half or flavored creamers?


----------



## Jen

tough one....mashed

hamburger or hotdog


----------



## lilla

Hamburger

Soft or hard taco?

Originally Posted by *Jen* tough one....mashed
hamburger or hotdog


----------



## Liz

hard taco

veggies or fruit?

everything is about food. lol


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* Hamburger
Soft or hard taco?

Soft!
Mayo or mustard?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* hard taco

veggies or fruit?

everything is about food. lol

Sorry - you beat me to it! 
Fruit!

Mayo or mustard?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Mustard

Purses: Prada or Kate Spade?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Sorry - you beat me to it! 
Fruit!

Mayo or mustard?


----------



## lilla

mustard.

pickles or horse radish?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Sorry - you beat me to it! 
Fruit!

Mayo or mustard?


----------



## Liz

hmm..

pickles and prada. lol

louis vuitton or gucci?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Pen

Swing or Sliding Board?

Originally Posted by *charms23* LV
Pen or pencil?


----------



## lilla

swing.

top load or front load washer?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Pen
Swing or Sliding Board?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* swing.
top load or front load washer?

Well, my parents have a top load... and I'm not really "into" washing machines... but I'm gonna go with 
FRONT LOAD

because those new ones that wash up to 16 pairs of jeans and dry em' in like 30 min. are front load... and those are cool!

Calvin Klein or Ralph Lauren?


----------



## lilla

Ralph Lauren.

Miller Light or Bud Light?

Janelle, good choice. They are also easy on the clothes and save both electricity and water




I love my new front load.

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Well, my parents have a top load... and I'm not really "into" washing machines... but I'm gonna go with 
FRONT LOAD

because those new ones that wash up to 16 pairs of jeans and dry em' in like 30 min. are front load... and those are cool!

Calvin Klein or Ralph Lauren?


----------



## K*O*

Janelle,.....Sweetheart, my BIRTHDAY is in September.. think Front Load !!!!


----------



## lilla

Janelle, Goodbye shopping and Welcome saving money for birthday





Originally Posted by *K*O** Janelle,.....Sweetheart, my BIRTHDAY is in September.. think Front Load !!!!


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* Janelle, Goodbye shopping and Welcome saving money for birthday



Yeah really... I'll think "front load" when she thinks "Convertible Mustang"!



lol
Ok.. I don't like beer but I'll go with

BUD LIGHT

exfoliation or Microdermabrasion?


----------



## K*O*

what else??? Mustang Convertible....Hands Down....

Chinese or Italian Food ????


----------



## Liz

mani. my feet are too ticklish. lol

white or dark chocolate?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* 

mani. my feet are too ticklish. lol
white or dark chocolate?




Dark!
Radio or TV?


----------



## lilla

TV.

banana split or icecream cake?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Dark!
Radio or TV?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* 

TV

XM radio or CDs?




CD's
MOvies at HOME or MOvies in the theater?


----------



## Marisol

Theater

Regular cheetos or flamin' hot cheetos?


----------



## lilla

Flamin' hot cheetos.

banana split or icecream cake?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Theater

Regular cheetos or flamin' hot cheetos?


----------



## Marisol

banana split

DSL or broadband?


----------



## lilla

broadband.

jelly or honey?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* banana split

DSL or broadband?


----------



## Marisol

dine in

tom or jerry?


----------



## Marisol

necklace

Gilmore Girls or The OC?


----------



## Never2muchMU

OC

Katie Couric or Matt Lauder

Originally Posted by *Marisol* necklace

Gilmore Girls or The OC?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

OC
Katie Couric or Matt Lauder




Katie forsure, she is cute!
Plastic or metal utensils?


----------



## Marisol

Metal (especially on Earth Day)

Memorial Day or Fourth of July?


----------



## Liz

Fourth of July - Fireworks!

bubble wrap or packing popcorn?


----------



## lilla

bubble wrap

organic or nonorganic food?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* Fourth of July - Fireworks!
bubble wrap or packing popcorn?


----------



## Geek2

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

bubble wrap
organic or nonorganic food?




Oh I am answering this one! ORGANIC! We have been eating at home all organic now for around 3-4 years now. But when we go out, we know it's not always possible
So......

Formula 1 racing or Nascar racing?


----------



## lilla

Nascar racing.

Amethyst or Tanzanite?

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Oh I am answering this one! ORGANIC! We have been eating at home all organic now for around 3-4 years now. But when we go out, we know it's not always possible
So......

Formula 1 racing or Nascar racing?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Nascar racing.
Amethyst or Tanzanite?




Amethyst
Brushing teeth or not Brushing teeth? LOLOLOL


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Brushing teeth
Thin or wide?




Thin Thin!!!
Crotch Rocket Motorcycle or Harley?


----------



## Liz

crotch rocket! i want one for myself! hehe.

pets or kids?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Ice Cream

Beemer or Benz?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Pets (for now)
Ice cream or yogurt?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Jennifer Garner

Burger King or McDonald's?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Benz
Jennifer Garner or Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Liz

mcdonalds!

penelope cruz or salma hayek?


----------



## Marisol

Salma - she is the lesser of two






t-Mobile or Cingular?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Cingular.

The Matrix or Star Wars?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Salma - she is the lesser of two






t-Mobile or Cingular?


----------



## Liz

the matrix

water or juice?


----------



## lilla

water.

Walmart or Target?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* the matrix
water or juice?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Walmart

Law &amp; Order or The West Wing?

Originally Posted by *lilla* water.
Walmart or Target?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

Walmart
Law &amp; Order or The West Wing?




Law and Order!! (cannot stand Martin sheen, especially when he is a crazy Psycho carriying a cross like Jesus in Downtown LA) lololol
Tshirt or Tank Top?


----------



## Liz

casette.

pen or pencil?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Pen

Pug or Doberman

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* casette. 
pen or pencil?


----------



## Scarlette

Chihuahua= I want to dress one in a sweater

Pink or Peach


----------



## Never2muchMU

Pink

Candlelight dinner or romantic walk on the beach

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Chihuahua= I want to dress one in a sweater
Pink or Peach


----------



## Never2muchMU

Desktop

Mut or MuT






Originally Posted by *charms23* Romantic walk on the beach
Desktop or laptop?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *charms23* MuT
Top or bottom?

Top
Left or Right?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Right.

Mall or etailer?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Top
Left or Right?


----------



## Liz

barefoot

flats or heels?


----------



## Liz

capris

sneakers or trainers?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Sneakers

Gwen Stefani or Cheryl Crowe

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* capris
sneakers or trainers?


----------



## Liz

chicken

road rules or the real world?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Real World

Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* chicken
road rules or the real world?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

Real World
Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb




Dr Pepper!
Steak or Lobster?


----------



## Marisol

regular

corn dog or hot dog?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

regular
corn dog or hot dog?




Hot Dog!
Chicken or the egg?


----------



## Marisol

Chicken

Napoleon Dynamite or Kip Dynamite?


----------



## lilla

Napoleon Dynamite

2 door or 4 door car?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Chicken

Napoleon Dynamite or Kip Dynamite?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Napoleon Dynamite 
2 door or 4 door car?




4 door!
Left or right handed?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Right handed

Jim Carey or Dana Carvey

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 4 door!
Left or right handed?


----------



## paige3838

Dana Carvey.

low-carb diet or high carb eating?


----------



## lilla

low-carb diet

hot rollers or curling iron?

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Dana Carvey.



low-carb diet or high carb eating?


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *lilla* low-carb diet
hot rollers or curling iron?

curling iron

humid or dry?


----------



## paige3838

Dry.

Boy bands or rock bands?


----------



## glamslam

Rock bands 



desktop or laptop?


----------



## Marisol

laptop

Lifetime or Oxygen


----------



## Never2muchMU

Oxygen

Discovery channel or Animal planet

Originally Posted by *Marisol* laptop

Lifetime or Oxygen


----------



## Marisol

Discovery Channel

Las Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## lilla

Las Vegas

Seattle or Chicago?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Discovery Channel
Las Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## Never2muchMU

CHICAGO!!!

Siegfried or Roy LOL!!!!






Originally Posted by *lilla* Las Vegas
Seattle or Chicago?


----------



## glamslam

Roy! LOL!!

Kermit or Fozzie?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Roy! LOL!!
Kermit or Fozzie?

Kermit....hands down....lol

curly hair/ or straight ???


----------



## Never2muchMU

CURLY!!

Marines or Air Force!

Originally Posted by *K*O** Kermit....hands down....lol

curly hair/ or straight ???


----------



## lilla

AIR FORCE

Wine or champagne?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* CURLY!!
Marines or Air Force!


----------



## Marisol

wine

Access Hollywood or Entertainment Tonight?


----------



## Liz

ET

mtv or vh1?


----------



## Marisol

MTV

purses or shoes?


----------



## paige3838

This was a hard one... but I guess I would have meatballs without spaghetti, but would not have spaghetti without meat, so..... meatballs.





Hot fudge or strawberry topping?


----------



## lilla

Barnes and Noble.

Freedent or Orbit?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Pier 1
Waldenbooks or Barnes and Noble?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* Barnes and Noble.
Freedent or Orbit?

orbit!
3 Musketeers or Milky Way ?


----------



## Marisol

Milky Way

football or baseball?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Milky Way

football or baseball?




Can I say BOTH?
Flip Cell phone or NONflip?


----------



## lilla

Pants.

Contacts or Glasses?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Flip
Jeans or Pants?


----------



## lilla

Fruits

Roses or tulips?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Contacts
Fruits or Vegetables?


----------



## Marisol

how about some brain and some beauty?

buying or swapping?


----------



## lilla

buying

summer or winter Olympics?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* how about some brain and some beauty?

buying or swapping?


----------



## Jen

summer

fried or scrambled eggs?


----------



## lilla

scrambled.

over easy or sunny side up?

Originally Posted by *Jen* summer
fried or scrambled eggs?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* scrambled.
over easy or sunny side up?

Over Easy

Blue ink, or Black ink pens


----------



## lilla

black ink

floss or toothpick?

Originally Posted by *K*O** Over Easy

Blue ink, or Black ink pens


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* black ink
floss or toothpick?

FLOSS (all the time) lol



mayo or mustard ??


----------



## lilla

mustard.

Miracle whip or mayo?

Originally Posted by *K*O** FLOSS (all the time) lol



mayo or mustard ??


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* mustard.
Miracle whip or mayo?

MAYO....


Fall or Spring ????


----------



## lilla

Fall.

pancakes or waffles?

Originally Posted by *K*O** MAYO....


Fall or Spring ????


----------



## lilla

bacon

botox or plastic surgery?

Originally Posted by *charms23* pancakes
sausage or bacon?


----------



## Jen

botox

rain or shine


----------



## lilla

rain

bahamas or hawaii?

Originally Posted by *Jen* botox
rain or shine


----------



## Marisol

Hawaii (so I can go shopping with Gail &amp; Jess)

turkey or ham


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Hawaii (so I can go shopping with Gail &amp; Jess)
turkey or ham




Turkey
Old Navy or Gap?


----------



## paige3838

Old Navy.

Subway or Quiznos?


----------



## Liz

subway

tylenol or advil?


----------



## lilla

advil

hat or cap?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* subway
tylenol or advil?


----------



## Liz

hat

vogue or cosmopolitan?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* hat
vogue or cosmopolitan?

Cosmo


Ruled Paper, or Post its ?


----------



## Liz

ruled paper

italy or france?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* ruled paper
italy or france?

Oh yeah, Italy

dunkin donuts or Krispy Kreme ?


----------



## lilla

Krispy Kreme

action or drama movies?

Originally Posted by *K*O** Oh yeah, Italy

dunkin donuts or Krispy Kreme ?


----------



## Liz

drama movies

banna split or sundae?


----------



## lilla

banana split

fish or bird (pets)?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* drama movies
banna split or sundae?


----------



## Liz

fish

will or grace? (the tv show)


----------



## lilla

Will

ER or Law and Order?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* fish
will or grace? (the tv show)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* 

fish
will or grace? (the tv show)




Grace!
Rocky or Bullwinkle?


----------



## Geek2

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 

Grace!
Rocky or Bullwinkle?




Rocky!
Disnleyland or Six Flaggs?


----------



## lilla

Disnleyland

ER or Law and Order?

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Rocky!
Disnleyland or Six Flaggs?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Colored!!!
Spa or Pool?

(ps: getting read to go in the spa right now LOL)

Pool!
Glasses Or Contact Lenses?


----------



## paige3838

Originally Posted by *lilla* ER or Law and Order?

Oooh, tough one.... but I'll go with ER.





Daytime soaps or daytime talk shows?


----------



## lilla

daytime talk shows

mineral or liquid foundation?

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Oooh, tough one.... but I'll go with ER.





Daytime soaps or daytime talk shows?


----------



## Liz

mineral

dinner rolls or croisants?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* 

mineral
dinner rolls or croisants?




Criosants
Beer Gut or No Beer Gut lol


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Criosants
Beer Gut or No Beer Gut lol

No Beer Gut 
Yahoo Or Msn Mssanger


----------



## Liz

yahoo

canned soda or bottled?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* yahoo
canned soda or bottled?

Canned soda cheapest and i drink less soda so enough for me...hehehe





Let's see

Cellphone OR PDA


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Canned soda cheapest and i drink less soda so enough for me...hehehe




Let's see

Cellphone OR PDA





Cellphone

Manicure or Pedicure ???


----------



## Never2muchMU

Pedicure

The Simpsons or Southpark

Originally Posted by *K*O** Cellphone

Manicure or Pedicure ???


----------



## Liz

the simpsons

american idol season 1 or this season of american idol?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* the simpsons
american idol season 1 or this season of american idol?

This Season !! (I didn't even watch the first one)
Iced tea w/ lemon or Rasperry Iced Tea?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Raspberry ice tea!

White zinfandel (sp) or Alize?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* This Season !! (I didn't even watch the first one)
Iced tea w/ lemon or Rasperry Iced Tea?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

Raspberry ice tea!
White zinfandel (sp) or Alize?




Zin
Fox News or CNN?


----------



## lilla

body wash

rice or noodles?

Originally Posted by *charms23* CNN
Soap or body wash?


----------



## Marisol

Popcorn

Skydiving or Bunjee jump?


----------



## Marisol

Snowboarding

Frisbee or Hackey Sack


----------



## Marisol

Skateboard

grey or gray?


----------



## Marisol

fiction

TOm Cruise &amp; Nicole Kidman or Tom Cruise &amp; Penelope Cruz


----------



## Liz

tom and penelope (she needs to go back to him and leave my matt alone!)

plastic surgery or natural?


----------



## hawaiilatina

Summer

beach or waterpark


----------



## wongy74

waterpark

Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus?

Originally Posted by *hawaiilatina* Summer

beach or waterpark


----------



## lilla

Nordstrom (customer service was always better for me)

powder or cream blush?

Originally Posted by *wongy74* waterpark
Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus?


----------



## Jen

powder

real or fake boobs!


----------



## lilla

Real

backpack purse or over-the-shoulder purse?

Originally Posted by *Jen* powder
real or fake boobs!


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

powder
real or fake boobs!




UH OH!!!! What to choooooooose???





Uhm Fake boobs lol

Graying men or no graying men?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Naturally* 

What....*FAKE*? Tony ..how could you! 
Greying (only cause hubby has lots) ..actually it doesn't make much of a difference to me!

Men with Hair or Bald Men?




LMAO, just wanted to start some controversy!!! lol
hehehehe


----------



## lilla

Men with Hair

backpack purse or over-the-shoulder purse?

Originally Posted by *Naturally* What....*FAKE*? Tony ..how could you! 
Greying (only cause hubby has lots) ..actually it doesn't make much of a difference to me!

Men with Hair or Bald Men?


----------



## lilla

sure you did !!!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LMAO, just wanted to start some controversy!!! lol
hehehehe


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Men with Hair 
backpack purse or over-the-shoulder purse?




backpack purse
Penile implants or no penile implants (rofl)


----------



## Jen

over the shoulder for sure!

alcoholic or non-alcoholic beverages


----------



## Geek

Alcoholic!

Am or FM radio?





Originally Posted by *Jen* 

over the shoulder for sure!

alcoholic or non-alcoholic beverages


----------



## lilla

Circumsized

Dansko or Clark? (shoe brand)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Neither (I have XM Radio) ..but will go with FM

Circumsized or Non-Circumsized men? ROFL (in keeping up with Tony's)


----------



## Liz

dansko

ballet dancer or exotic dancer?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* dansko

ballet dancer or exotic dancer?

Ballet Ofcourse
Spending $$ for BOOKs OR MUSICs


----------



## Jen

tough one for me...books

summer or winter


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Jen* tough one for me...books
summer or winter

..LOL I knew it...when question came up to me i was quite for a secs....I love both...Listening musics and reading book i was like ok i will spent for both...LOL

Ok I like Summer and Winter for now, Summer coming winter passsed...

SUMMER

MUT FORUM or OTHER Makeup Forum (Easy One



)


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* ..LOL I knew it...when question came up to me i was quite for a secs....I love both...Listening musics and reading book i was like ok i will spent for both...LOL

Ok I like Summer and Winter for now, Summer coming winter passsed...

SUMMER

MUT FORUM or OTHER Makeup Forum (Easy One



)

MUT FORUM....





COLGATE OR CREST ?????


----------



## lilla

Colgate

white or dark meat?

Originally Posted by *K*O** MUT FORUM....





COLGATE OR CREST ?????


----------



## Liz

white meat

paris or nicky hilton?


----------



## paige3838

Jessica.

Jack of Jack in the Box or that new Burger King?


----------



## Liz

dave

taco bell or real mexican food?


----------



## lilla

taco bell.

sold or hot sandwiches?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* dave
taco bell or real mexican food?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Cold.

Pizza Hut or Papa John's

Originally Posted by *lilla* taco bell.
sold or hot sandwiches?


----------



## lilla

Pizza Hut

Red Lobster or Olive Garden?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Cold.
Pizza Hut or Papa John's


----------



## wongy74

Olive Garden!

Abercrombie &amp; Fitch or American Eagle?

Originally Posted by *lilla* Pizza Hut
Red Lobster or Olive Garden?


----------



## Liz

american eagle

kelly clarkson or fantasia bar-something? lol


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* 

american eagle
kelly clarkson or fantasia bar-something? lol




OMG, are you kidding? Fantasia sucked royally Kelly Clarkson all the way.
Vonsell or Bo Bice?


----------



## Liz

bo bice

constantine or scott?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* Um, dont watch AI so i'm gonna skip it and ask:
diet or exercise?

diet
flip flops or dressy sandals?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* diet
flip flops or dressy sandals?

FLIPS....just like the ones you bought tonight !!!! lol


beach or pool ???


----------



## Liz

pool hate the sand and getting dirty

adam sandler or jimmy fallon?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* pool hate the sand and getting dirty
adam sandler or jimmy fallon?

meeeee tooooo - HATE SAND....

I'll go w/ Adam Sandler

automatic or stick shift ????


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *K*O** meeeee tooooo - HATE SAND....

I'll go w/ Adam Sandler

automatic or stick shift ????

Automatic 
hardtop or convertible?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Automatic 
hardtop or convertible?





HARDTOP..... convertibles blow the "DO"



Massage or Facials ?????


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

HARDTOP..... convertibles blow the "DO"



Massage or Facials ?????




Massage! American Beer or Imported beer?


----------



## Liz

umm. what are coronas? lol. i don't drink anymore, but those are what i drank when i did.

lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## lilla

manicure.

Bailey's Irish Cream or Tequila?

Originally Posted by *charms23* that's hard...but lipgloss
manicure, or bare nails?


----------



## Marisol

Te-kill-ya

Buttered popcorn or Kettle corn?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Te-kill-ya

Buttered popcorn or Kettle corn?

hmmm, kettle corn....

rice krispies or cherios ???? lol


----------



## Marisol

Rice Krispies

Brie or gouda?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Rice Krispies


Brie or gouda?

RK.....me too!...lol

hmmmm - brie,

RICOTTA OR MOZZARELLA (NOW WE'RE TALKIN')


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *K*O** RK.....me too!...lol

hmmmm - brie,

RICOTTA OR MOZZARELLA (NOW WE'RE TALKIN')

mozzarella

cheese with crackers or cheese with bread?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* mozzarella

cheese with crackers or cheese with bread?

cheese &amp; crackers of course!!!
ok...you're making me hungry - Im starving right now.....lol

SixPack stomach, or Tight bum ?


----------



## Marisol

I am hungry!

Six pack

red wine with a nice steak or white wine with a chicken dish? hee hee


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am hungry! 
Six pack

red wine with a nice steak or white wine with a chicken dish? hee hee

oh yeah, you nailed it right on the head...I'm STARVING [ let go out to eat]

BRUNCH OR DINNER ?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *charms23* brunch
scrambled or sunnyside up?

scrambled w/ham &amp; cheese, but right now....I'll take a steak !!!!

queen or king size ?


----------



## lilla

NYC

Seattle or Los Angeles?

Originally Posted by *charms23* King
Los Angeles or New York City?


----------



## lilla

French

German or Italian? (language)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Los Angeles
Spanish or French (the language)


----------



## Liz

italian

beef or pork?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

pork
hotdog or hamburger?




Hamburger!
Peas or Carrots?


----------



## lilla

ice cream

pie or cookies?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Peas
Ice cream or milkshake?


----------



## Liz

tea

coffe or coffe type drink ala frappachinos?


----------



## lilla

coffee

espresso or cappuccino?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* tea
coffe or coffe type drink ala frappachinos?


----------



## lilla

nachos

sun flower seed or gummy bears?

Originally Posted by *charms23* capuccino
nachos or chips?


----------



## Marisol

sunflower seeds

milk or soy milk?


----------



## lilla

milk

frozen yogurt or ice cream?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* sunflower seeds

milk or soy milk?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Ice cream

Whitney Houston or Alicia Keys






Originally Posted by *lilla* milk
frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## Marisol

Alicia Keys

Destiny's Child or TLC?


----------



## Liz

destiny's child

beyonce solo or beyonce in DC?


----------



## Marisol

Beyonce

Justin Timberlake or NSync?


----------



## Never2muchMU

How much I weigh

Pistachios or pecans

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* In DC
how much you weigh or how your clothes fit?


----------



## lilla

Pistachios

plum or cherry?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* How much I weigh
Pistachios or pecans


----------



## Marisol

cherry

raisins or dried cranberries


----------



## Never2muchMU

Raisin

Pearl or Opal

Originally Posted by *Marisol* cherry
raisins or dried cranberries


----------



## Liz

pearl

mashed potatos or baby potatos?


----------



## paige3838

Mashed potatoes. Garlic mashed potatoes, that is.

Gold or platinum?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Mashed potatoes. Garlic mashed potatoes, that is.
Gold or platinum?

Platinum
stay with BF OR HUBBIE forever?


----------



## elljmz

neither

candy or chocolate?


----------



## lilla

Chocolate






white rice or fried rice?

Originally Posted by *elljmz* neither
candy or chocolate?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Chocolate




white rice or fried rice?




FLIED lol
Coors Light or Miller Light?


----------



## elljmz

Coors Light

vodka or gin martini?


----------



## Marisol

vodka martini

introvert or extrovert


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Marisol* vodka martini

introvert or extrovert

Introvert 
WIRELESS OR CABLE


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Introvert 
WIRELESS OR CABLE

Wireless

Dell or Hewlett Packard


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *K*O** Wireless
Dell or Hewlett Packard

Dell




BBC or CNN


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Dell




BBC or CNN

CNN

Doctor's or Dentist's ???? (I know, NEITHER) but pick one anyway


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *K*O** CNN


Doctor's or Dentist's ???? (I know, NEITHER) but pick one anyway





NONE YA UR RITE....only prefer Dentist to do Brace...




Revlon or Loreal


----------



## lilla

long term

city or small town?

Originally Posted by *charms23* LOreal
Long term relationship or fling?


----------



## Liz

city

food channel or news channel?


----------



## lilla

news channel

hoop earrings or studs?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* city

food channel or news channel?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* news channel
hoop earrings or studs?

Studs
Love to eat Chinese or Mexican?


----------



## lilla

Chinese

toe ring or anklet?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Studs
Love to eat Chinese or Mexican?


----------



## Liz

anklet

necklace or bracelet?


----------



## lilla

necklace.

low rides or monster trucks?

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* anklet
necklace or bracelet?


----------



## Marisol

Monster trucks

Elle or Vogue


----------



## Jen

Glamour

caramel or chocolate sundae


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

Glamour
caramel or chocolate sundae




Chocolate!
Speed Boat or Sailboat?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Chocolate!
Speed Boat or Sailboat?

Speed Boat
Sun or Moon


----------



## lilla

moon

hicking or rock climbing?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Speed Boat
Sun or Moon


----------



## Jen

sun

gold or silver jewelry


----------



## lilla

gold

hicking or rock climbing?

Originally Posted by *Jen* sun
gold or silver jewelry


----------



## Jen

hiking

male or female dog


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Jen* hiking
male or female dog

Actually None....lol...let's just say male,
want to learn foreign Spanish or Franch


----------



## lilla

Learn French

Learn German or Italian?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Actually None....lol...let's just say male,
want to learn foreign Spanish or Franch


----------



## paige3838

Italian.

Pizza - delivery or pick it up?


----------



## lilla

delivery

chow mein or rice?

Originally Posted by *paige3838* Italian.



Pizza - delivery or pick it up?


----------



## Jen

chow mein

cheese or beef enchiladas


----------



## lilla

beef enchiladas

apple or cherry pie?

Originally Posted by *Jen* chow mein
cheese or beef enchiladas


----------



## Jen

both....cherry

stay at home and party or go out and party


----------



## lilla

stay at home and party

two hour nap or one hour nap?

Originally Posted by *Jen* both....cherry
stay at home and party or go out and party


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* stay at home and party
two hour nap or one hour nap?

None make me dizzy, or just say one
Want to explore Mars or Neptune


----------



## lilla

Neptune

single or double handle purse?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* None make me dizzy, or just say one
Want to explore Mars or Neptune


----------



## Liz

single strap

soap operas or nighttime dramas?


----------



## Geek

Lets keep this thread goin!!!!!!!!!

Nite Time Dramas!!

MSN messenger or AIM?


----------



## Liz

msn. i like the smileys. hehehe

morning person or night person?


----------



## Geek

Morning!

Pink or Blue?





Originally Posted by *Liz* 

msn. i like the smileys. hehehe
morning person or night person?


----------



## lilla

Blue.

black or white?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Morning! 
Pink or Blue?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Blue.
black or white?




Black!
Fast or slow?


----------



## lilla

Depends




fast

Roller coaster or bungee jumping?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Black!
Fast or slow?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* Depends



fast
Roller coaster or bungee jumping?

Roller Coaster

MUSTANG or GTO ??


----------



## Liz

stang

ferrari or lamburghini(sp?)


----------



## Liz

chandelier

chihuahua or great dane?


----------



## lilla

Shoes.

Thongs or bikinis? (hope spelled it right?)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Great Dane
Shoes or barefoot?


----------



## LuckyMe

Guacamole-its more fattening so it tastes better!

Wednesday night T.V.

Lost or American Idol


----------



## lilla

water

swim in the sea or in the pool?

Originally Posted by *charms23* American Idol
Milk or water?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* water
swim in the sea or in the pool?

In the pool....


Contacts or Eye Glasses ????


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *K*O** In the pool....


Contacts or Eye Glasses ????

glasses(they can be sexy too!)
Travel or homebody?


----------



## Marisol

Travel

Slurpee or Icee


----------



## Geek

Icee

Slush Puppy or Icee?





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Travel

Slurpee or Icee


----------



## Marisol

What is a slush puppy?


----------



## Geek

Another type of slurpee or so










Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

What is a slush puppy?


----------



## Marisol

slurpee

Rite Aid or Longs?


----------



## glamslam

Rite Aid

PETA or NRA???


----------



## Marisol

PETA

give or receive


----------



## Geek

OH I wanted to say NRA!!!

Receive!

Bluetooth or corded?





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

PETA
give or receive


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH I wanted to say NRA!!!

Receive!

Bluetooth or corded?

hee hee
Bluetooth

flip phone or candy bar style?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

hee hee
Bluetooth

flip phone or candy bar style?




Flip!
Coors Light or Bud?


----------



## Marisol

Coors

Imported beer or domestic?


----------



## Marisol

online

mall - outdoor or indoor?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Marisol* online

mall - outdoor or indoor?

Indoor Mall

*Liquid/Cake eyeliners OR Pencil Liners ???*


----------



## lilla

Pencil Liners.

Breakfast or Lunch?

Originally Posted by *K*O** Indoor Mall

*Liquid/Cake eyeliners OR Pencil Liners ???*


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* Pencil Liners.
Breakfast or Lunch?

Lunch

Comedy or Drama Movies ???


----------



## lilla

Comedy

Action or Si-Fi movies?

Originally Posted by *K*O** Lunch

Comedy or Drama Movies ???


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* Comedy
Action or Si-Fi movies?

Action Flicks

*Massages or Facials ????*


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

Action Flicks

*Massages or Facials ????*




Massage!
Arms or Ass? lol


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Massage!
Arms or Ass? lol

Ass, Hands Down !!! lol

Performed by Male or Female ???


----------



## Liz

male

mineral makeup or MAC makeup?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* male
mineral makeup or MAC makeup?

mineral for foundations
going to the Theater or renting a movie?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Renting (cheaper)
Apprentice or The Bachelor

apprentice (even though i don't watch either)
dogs or cats?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Dogs
Mercedes or BMW

personally neither but for the game i will say BMW
lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Liz

straight

candles or insense(sp?)


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Hmmmm.....good one. Lipgloss
Hair: Curly (Perm) or Straight

i've had both and curly i like better
wax or tweeze?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* straight
candles or insense(sp?)

incense.
disney or looney tunes?


----------



## Liz

allure (beauty mag!)

kids or no kids?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* allure (beauty mag!)
kids or no kids?

kids
fresh prince of bel air or roseanne


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Fresh Prince
Steak or Chicken

steak!!!
everybody loves raymond or two and a half men?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Raymond





Big City or Small Town

big city
soap opera's or daytime court shows


----------



## Liz

soap opera (passions is my guilty pleasure)

aim or yahoo?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* soap opera (passions is my guilty pleasure)
aim or yahoo?

AIM!!!!
sex and the city or sopranos?


----------



## Liz

sex and the city (the shoes!)

carrie from season 1 or carrie from season 6?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* sex and the city (the shoes!)
carrie from season 1 or carrie from season 6?

carrie from season 6
Queer as folk or the L word?


----------



## Liz

queer as folk

road rules or real world?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* queer as folk
road rules or real world?

neither but real world.
hot dog or hamburger


----------



## Liz

hamburger

one piece or tankini?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* hamburger
one piece or tankini?

ONE PIECE lol
pool or ocean?


----------



## Liz

pool

scuba diving or snorkeling?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* pool
scuba diving or snorkeling?

scuba divingbeach or lake


----------



## Liz

lake. you can go out further into the water and not die! lol

boating or jet skiing?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* lake. you can go out further into the water and not die! lol
boating or jet skiing?

boating
swimming or laying poolside


----------



## Liz

swimming

tan inside or tan outside?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* swimming
tan inside or tan outside?

inside i hate tan lines
summer or winter?


----------



## Liz

winter. i hate when it gets really hot

spring or fall?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* winter. i hate when it gets really hot
spring or fall?

spring cus then summer will be comming!!!
abba or the bee gees


----------



## Liz

abba

army or marines?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* abba
army or marines?

ooo hard one but the marines have a sexier dress uniform
Cops or firemen?


----------



## Liz

firemen!!! (there's a firehouse down the street. we can see from our condo. i always look to see if there's any cute ones. lol)

italian men or spanish men?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* firemen!!! (there's a firehouse down the street. we can see from our condo. i always look to see if there's any cute ones. lol)

italian men or spanish men?

oo hard onespanish if they look like antonio bandaras lol

Tall men or average height men?


----------



## Liz

average

average or more than average "size"?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* average
average or more than average "size"?

LMAO not sure how to answer that loluum more than average? lol

hairy chests or shaved?


----------



## Anya1976

dawn cus i am generally still up at dawn lol

dijon mustard or classic yellow


----------



## lilla

Dijon mustard.

relish or mayo?

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* dawn cus i am generally still up at dawn lol
dijon mustard or classic yellow


----------



## Liz

dijon

bar-b-q or grill?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *lilla* Dijon mustard.
relish or mayo?

mayo.
white bread or wheat bread


----------



## lilla

wheat.

cheddar or mozzarella?

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* mayo.
white bread or wheat bread


----------



## Anya1976

chedder

toasted or not toasted?


----------



## Anya1976

sappy love songs lol

guns n roses or avril lavene (however you spell it)


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* sappy love songs lol
guns n roses or avril lavene (however you spell it)

ROSES ONLY 
GOLD OR DIAMOND??


----------



## Anya1976

diamonds

staying in or going out


----------



## lilla

staying in.

North or South Pole?

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* diamonds
staying in or going out


----------



## Anya1976

chick

being called hon or sweetie


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* North Pole
called "babe" or "chick" by some random guy?

Babe(but id still give him a fat lip,lol)

to be or not to be?just kidding lol

ummmm Caramel or fudge?


----------



## Jen

sweetie

greet with a handshake or a hug?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Jen* sweetie
greet with a handshake or a hug?

HUG
Long Nails like Claws or Short ?


----------



## Anya1976

long nails

painted or not painted


----------



## Anya1976

kinky curl

leave in conditioner or condition while in the shower


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* kinky curl
leave in conditioner or condition while in the shower

leave in condition

HERBAL OR PAUL MITCHELE?


----------



## Anya1976

paul mitchell

gel or mousse


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* leave in condition
HERBAL OR PAUL MITCHELE?

paul mitchell
Fast or slow?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* paul mitchellgel or mousse

Mousee





Swimming or Diving??


----------



## Anya1976

swimming

blow dry or dry naturally


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* paul mitchell
Fast or slow?

FAST to do what??


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* swimmingblow dry or dry naturally

Naturally

BRUSH OR COMB


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* FAST to do what?? one never knows lol


----------



## Liz

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Naturally
BRUSH OR COMB

brush
pimp or ho?


----------



## Liz

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* one never knows lol is ang being dirtyyyy??? lol!


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* is ang being dirtyyyy??? lol! who me?? c'mon i'd never!!!
(ok so ya caught me lol)


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* brush
pimp or ho?

pimp lol
Dominatrix or submissive?


----------



## Liz

dominatrix

jerry springer or the view?


----------



## Geek

Jerrry Springer!

Caps or Visors?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *charms23* Caps
Lengthening or volumizing?

volumizing (i already have long lashes)
fibers or no fibers


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* dominatrix
jerry springer or the view?

OT: you are so my kinda girl lol


----------



## Liz

volumizing

house phone or cell phone?


----------



## Liz

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* OT: you are so my kinda girl lol hahaha



i need one of those riding crop whips. lol


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Liz* volumizing
house phone or cell phone?

cell phone
flowers or chocolate?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* hahaha




i need one of those riding crop whips. lol (i have one)


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Arielle* cell phone
flowers or chocolate?

flowers
perfume or scented body lotion


----------



## Liz

perfume

white or dark choco?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Liz* perfume

white or dark choco?

well if milk isn't an option then white
bath gel or soap?


----------



## Pauline

Originally Posted by *Jen* sun
gold or silver jewelry

Silver.

sex love intelligence or lust/passion


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Silver.
sex love intelligence or lust/passion

sex love intelligence
vegas or atlantic city


----------



## Liz

vegas

atlantic city or reno?


----------



## Geek

Vegas!

Banana Boat Sun Tan lotion or Coppertone?





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

sex love intelligence
vegas or atlantic city


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Vegas!

Banana Boat Sun Tan lotion or Coppertone?

neither but for this game i'll choose coppertone
oil or lotion?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

neither but for this game i'll choose coppertone
oil or lotion?




LOTION!
Head Sets or Hands free?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOTION!
Head Sets or Hands free?

head set
lucky bamboo or fake plant (runnin' outta ideas lol)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

head set
lucky bamboo or fake plant (runnin' outta ideas lol)




Lucky Bamboo?
running out of ideas or NOT running out of ideas?


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lucky Bamboo?
running out of ideas or NOT running out of ideas?

lucky bamboo is a plant that you just keep filled with water and it grows (it's pretty nifty)
running outta ideas

smallville or one tree hill?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* lucky bamboo is a plant that you just keep filled with water and it grows (it's pretty nifty)
running outta ideas

smallville or one tree hill?

I guess Smallville....(don't watch either) LOL

Lemon Coke or Lime Pepsi ????


----------



## Anya1976

Originally Posted by *K*O** I guess Smallville....(don't watch either) LOL

Lemon Coke or Lime Pepsi ????





neither but i'll choose the lime pepsi
diet or regular?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* neither but i'll choose the lime pepsi
diet or regular?

regular

Cake or cookies


----------



## Liz

cake. especially the super sugary huge ones from costco!!





sculptures or pictures?


----------



## lilla

pictures.

Earrings or bellyrings?

Originally Posted by *Liz* cake. especially the super sugary huge ones from costco!!





sculptures or pictures?


----------



## Liz

earrings

neutrals or brights?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Coffee

Will or Grace (must-see TV) LOL

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* highlights
coffee or redbull?


----------



## lilla

coffee

mango or pears?

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* highlights
coffee or redbull?


----------



## lilla

Will.

Mango or pear?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Coffee
Will or Grace (must-see TV) LOL


----------



## Liz

pear

season finale or season premier?


----------



## lilla

season finale.

Carnavale or Six Feet Under?

Originally Posted by *Liz* pear
season finale or season premier?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

season finale.
Carnavale or Six Feet Under?




Neither!
Batchelor or the Batchelorette?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Neither!
Batchelor or the Batchelorette?

Bachelor 
LAKE or Ocean amount hate (if you can hate someone)


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Bachelor 
LAKE or Ocean amount hate (if you can hate someone)

lake amount hate (although I rarely really hate people)
haircare or skincare products?


----------



## lilla

Liquid.

Glasses or Lasik surgery?

Originally Posted by *charms23* haircare
cream or liquid (hair products)


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* Liquid.
Glasses or Lasik surgery?

Lasik surgery (don't like glasses)
feel lucky or un??


----------



## lilla

Depends.... un right now

trout or bass fishing?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Lasik surgery (don't like glasses)
feel lucky or un??


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* Depends.... un right now
trout or bass fishing?

Tilapia...LOL Bass

Like to eat Dear or Rabit?


----------



## lilla

older.

Salmon or halibut?

Originally Posted by *charms23* neither!
dating someone older or younger?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *lilla* older.
Salmon or halibut?

salmon
watch a movie or go out for dinner?


----------



## Liz

go out to dinner

mad tv or saturday night live?


----------



## lilla

saturday night live.

FedEx or UPS?

Originally Posted by *Liz* go out to dinner
mad tv or saturday night live?


----------



## lilla

Reality Shows.

Neiman Marcus or Saks Fifth Ave?

Originally Posted by *charms23* UPS
Reality Shows or sitcoms?


----------



## Liz

neimans

macys or nordstroms?


----------



## lilla

nordstroms.

Gap or Eddie Bauer?

Originally Posted by *Liz* neimans
macys or nordstroms?


----------



## Liz

Gap

victoria's secret or frederick's of hollywood?


----------



## Liz

skinny nobody

short skirt or long skirt?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Liz* skinny nobody
short skirt or long skirt?

short skirt

Rich and alone or poor and with someone(U LOVE)?


----------



## Liz

rich and alone

jersey shore or venice beach?


----------



## lilla

venice beach

Mac Kohl or Powerpoint liners?

Originally Posted by *Liz* rich and alone

jersey shore or venice beach?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *lilla* venice beach
Mac Kohl or Powerpoint liners?

POWERPOINT all the way!!!
Naked Lunch or Shroom?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Naked Lunch

MSN or AOL

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* POWERPOINT all the way!!!
Naked Lunch or Shroom?


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Naked Lunch
MSN or AOL

MSN
Reading the Book, or Watching the Movie?


----------



## Liz

romance

red or pink?


----------



## lilla

action.

Mac satin taupe or sable?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Reading the book
Romance or action? (movies)


----------



## lilla

red.

Mac satin taupe or sable?

Originally Posted by *Liz* romancered or pink?


----------



## Never2muchMU

satin taupe!!

Maybelline or L'Oreal

Originally Posted by *lilla* red.
Mac satin taupe or sable?


----------



## lilla

too much to do.

boing or airbus?


----------



## lilla

(they were planes, I like flying



)

strawberries.

figs or cherries?

Originally Posted by *wykdchic* dont know what either is




so pass.....

watermelon or strawberries?


----------



## Liz

cherries

bo or carrie on american idol?


----------



## Never2muchMU

*BO!!!!!!!*

Star Wars or Star Trek!

Originally Posted by *Liz* cherries
bo or carrie on american idol?


----------



## Liz

star wars

carrie or vonzelle?


----------



## Never2muchMU

vonzelle

calculus or statistics

Originally Posted by *Liz* star wars
carrie or vonzelle?


----------



## lilla

Astronomy.

Chanel or Clinic?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Calculus
Astronomy or meteorology?


----------



## lilla

Boston Red Sox.

Lancome or Prescriptives?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Chanel
Boston Red Sox or Oakland A's (I'm watching the game



)


----------



## Never2muchMU

puppakits (I couldnt choose)





french bull dog or french poodle

Originally Posted by *charms23* Lancome
Puppies or kittens?


----------



## lilla

neither.

Yorkies or Poms?

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* puppakits (I couldnt choose)





french bull dog or french poodle


----------



## Never2muchMU

Pom

Nike or Reebok

Originally Posted by *lilla* neither.
Yorkies or Poms?


----------



## Liz

nike

chinese or mexican food?


----------



## Marisol

Mexican

martini or cosmopolitan?


----------



## Liz

cosmo

howard stern or bill o'reilly?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

cosmo
howard stern or bill o'reilly?




Bill oReilly!
Jay Leno or David Letterman?


----------



## lilla

Jay.

Vodka or Gin?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Bill oReilly!
Jay Leno or David Letterman?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* Vodka
McDonald's or Wendy's

Wendy's 
TGI Friday or RUBY TUESDAY


----------



## lilla

Jlo

White or red wine?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Ruby Tuesday
Jennifer Lopez or Beyonce?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* Ruby Tuesday
Jennifer Lopez or Beyonce?

I was expecting u would say TGI friday i don't know for some reason around me like TGI FRIDAY:icon_love


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* White wine
E.R. or Grey's Anatomy?

Grey's Anatomy 
Choclate cake or Vanila?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* Oh it's because I've never been to TGI Friday, just Ruby Tuesday



LOL OH OK....I thought u have tried it...



Thanks for reponse


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* Chocolate cake (yum)
Blog or journal?

Journal 
Mathmatics or Reading


----------



## lilla

both.

guitar or drums?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Journal 
Mathmatics or Reading


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* both.
guitar or drums?

Guitar
Do you give a Fake smile when some one ask you to smile for them....?

or

Real smile


----------



## lilla

fake

digital or regular alarm clock?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Guitar
Do you give a Fake smile when some one ask you to smile for them....?

or

Real smile


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *charms23* Real smile
Lindsay Lohan or Hilary Duff?


really...what if ur not in mood of smiling?? that moment would be smile real??

Hillary Duff

which kid's movie you think is humorous most?

Are we there yet or Fat albert


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* both dumb,lol

freddy or jason?


----------



## Liz

fat albert

howard stern or jerry springer?


----------



## lilla

jerry springer

digital or regular alarm clock?


----------



## Liz

digital

mtv or vh1?


----------



## lilla

mtv

shower or bath?

Originally Posted by *Liz* digital

mtv or vh1?


----------



## Liz

shower

baked chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## lilla

baked chicken

Cheeseburger or double cheeseburger?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

baked chicken 
Cheeseburger or double cheeseburger?




Cheeseburger!
Tuna or Halibut?


----------



## Liz

halibut

new york strip steak or filet mignon?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

halibut

new york strip steak or filet mignon?




Filet!
Guns or No Guns?


----------



## lilla

Food.

beer or winecooler?


----------



## lilla

Foundation

scrub or mask? (skincare)


----------



## Liz

powder

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## K*O*

PEPSI

Lava Lamp, or Black Light ?

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* M&amp;M's
Coke or Pepsi


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Black light
Mercedes Benz or BMW?

UHHH can i say both?

Stilleto's or pumps?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Stilettos, definitely!
Boots or flip flops?

flip flops






Wine or beer?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wine
Ice cream or yogurt?




both make me sick but icecream
Swimming or skiing?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Swimming
White chocolate or milk chocolate?

A lil of both,hehe

Strawberries or cherries?


----------



## Marisol

meat lovers

goat cheese or feta?


----------



## lilla

feta.

Brown or black?


----------



## Marisol

black

army or navy or coast guard?


----------



## Never2muchMU

MARINES!!!!!!! yeah baby!!! (had to add a choice!)

peaches or plums

Originally Posted by *Marisol* black
army or navy or coast guard?


----------



## Marisol

I forgot about the marines.. sorry!

Peaches

malts or milkshakes?


----------



## Marisol

Jessica

Mary Kate or Ashley?


----------



## Marisol

Aaron

Jason London or Jeremy London?


----------



## Marisol

maybelline

Jane or Wet N Wild?


----------



## Liz

jane

estee lauder or lancome?


----------



## Marisol

sephora

neiman or saks?


----------



## Marisol

adobe

cucumber or zuchinni?


----------



## Marisol

orchid

candles - scented or unscented?


----------



## Marisol

upright

Room sprays - yay or nay?


----------



## Marisol

other (2%)

yoo-hoo or nestle?


----------



## Marisol

body wash

neet or nair?


----------



## Marisol

Monopoly

Life or Trix?


----------



## Marisol

Kellogs

sourdough or wheat?


----------



## Marisol

ice

disney world or disneyland?


----------



## Marisol

hawaii

europe or africa


----------



## Never2muchMU

Carribbean

Orca or Shamu?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Disneyworld!!!
Hawaii or Caribbean?


----------



## Marisol

Shamu and Paris

orlando bloom or eric bana


----------



## Marisol

Yahooooooooooo!

surfers or skiers


----------



## Marisol

hairspray

blue or pink


----------



## Never2muchMU

blue

pink (singer, of course) or gwen stefani

Originally Posted by *Marisol* hairspray
blue or pink


----------



## Liz

contacts

coach or dooney and burke?


----------



## Marisol

Steve Madden

Gucci or Prada


----------



## Liz

barbie

louis vuitton or gucci?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Skipper

4th of July or Memorial Day

Originally Posted by *charms23* LV
Barbie or Skipper?


----------



## Marisol

4th of July

corn or potato?


----------



## lilla

life

cool-aid or juice?

Originally Posted by *charms23* neither (I don't use 'em)
Monopoly or Life?


----------



## lilla

Kellogs.

night or day?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Trix
General Mills or Kellogs?


----------



## lilla

ice

water or mineral water?

Originally Posted by *charms23* wheat
Ice hockey or Field hockey?


----------



## lilla

rain

water or mineral water?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Day
Rain or Snow?


----------



## lilla

europe

Japan or Korea?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* hawaii

europe or africa


----------



## lilla

sprite

japan or Korea?

Originally Posted by *charms23* regular water
coke or sprite?


----------



## lilla

orlando b

cable or direct tv?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Shamu and Paris

orlando bloom or eric bana


----------



## lilla

Nobody??????

cable.

moon or sun?

Originally Posted by *lilla* orlando b
cable or direct tv?


----------



## Liz

moon

mars or jupiter?


----------



## lilla

mars

Alien or Predator?

Originally Posted by *Liz* moon
mars or jupiter?


----------



## Liz

predator

leopard or cheetah?


----------



## lilla

leopard.

Lion or tiger?

Originally Posted by *Liz* predator
leopard or cheetah?


----------



## Liz

lion

jeopardy or wheel of fortune?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

lion

jeopardy or wheel of fortune?




Jeap!
Picking your nose or blowing it?


----------



## lilla

blowing it!!!!

oysters or clams?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* clams
fish or meat?

ggrrrr meat

Cry or hold it it?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Cry
Bowling or Billiards.

billiards.

Lipstick or gloss?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Gloss
High School or college?


college

Dance or wallfly?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* dance
shots or cocktails?

cocktails

Clubs or lounges?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Clubs
Lake or ocean?

ocean

pool or beach?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Pool
One piece or two piece bathingsuit?

Two very skimpy pieces






Shirt or tank top?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Tank top
Shorts or Skirt?

short shorts

Manicure or pedicure?



Choose only one


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Pedicure
too tan or too pale?

too tan,the world needs color,lol

Beach:no makeup or some?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Some
Bumper cars or water bumper boats?

WATER,easier on my back





kiss first date or third?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* First date
One night stand or not at all?

one night stand,hehee





elmo or spongebob?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* Elmo
Barney or Tinkywinky (both purple and supposedly gay?)

both funny!?
tinky!

Nails,active lenth or long


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* active length
Big huge purse ore really tiny one?

Big,(fits diapers and makeup)lol

Wardrobe:color or neutral?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *charms23* definitely color
A lot of money but no love, or a lot of love but no money?

shit,thats a toughie,








Ok ,alot of love





Jessica or ashlee simpson?


----------



## lilla

fish

gold or silver?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *lilla* fish
gold or silver?

huh????

silver if its yellow gold

Pizza or cheeseburgers?


----------



## lilla

Bowling.

chicken or pork?


----------



## Liz

ud pp

hot sauce or mild sauce?


----------



## lilla

dance

snow or water skiing?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* college

Dance or wallfly?


----------



## lilla

sky diving.

popcorn shrimp or popcorn chicken?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Water skiing
Parasailing or sky diving?


----------



## Marisol

popcorn shrimp

T or A


----------



## Marisol

necklace

salsa dancing or ballroom?


----------



## Marisol

this is a hard one. hip hop

raves or house parties?


----------



## Marisol

no bangs

har clipr ir scrunchies?


----------



## Marisol

leg warmers

The or game OR Kiss or Diss game?


----------



## Marisol

wipes

No Doubt or Blink 182?


----------



## lilla

Im.

movies or series?

Originally Posted by *charms23* No Doubt
chat room or IM?


----------



## lilla

dvd.

Baloons or flowers?

Originally Posted by *charms23* movies
DVD or VHS?


----------



## lilla

husband.

sailing or fishing?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Flowers!





Bestfriend or Boyfriend (or husband or fiance)


----------



## lilla

by plane.

Trains or buses?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Sailing
travel by car or travel by plane?


----------



## lilla

cone.

manicure or pedicure?

Originally Posted by *charms23* trains
ice cream in a cone or ice cream in a cup?


----------



## lilla

piercing.

burp or fart?





Originally Posted by *charms23* pedicure
tattoo or piercing?


----------



## lilla

Alright! I'll answer it



Burp..





Peaches or apricots?

Originally Posted by *lilla* piercing.
burp or fart?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Alright! I'll answer it



Burp..




Peaches or apricots?




Peaches!!
Sex by yourself or with someone?


----------



## Never2muchMU

Mouse

club or house party

Originally Posted by *charms23* Definitely with someone
Mouse or keyboard?


----------



## lilla

keyboard.

Grapes or raisins?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Definitely with someone
Mouse or keyboard?


----------



## lilla

club.

grapes or raisins?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lilla* Alright! I'll answer it



Burp..




Peaches or apricots?

Peaches
Lettuce or Cucumbers


----------



## lilla

cucumbers

tomatoes or carrots?

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Peaches
Lettuce or Cucumbers


----------



## Liz

carrots

romaine lettuce or spinach?


----------



## lilla

both, love them...

Watermelon or honeydew melon?

Originally Posted by *Liz* carrots

romaine lettuce or spinach?


----------



## elljmz

watermelon

bikini or one-piece

Originally Posted by *lilla* both, love them...
Watermelon or honeydew melon?


----------



## Never2muchMU

neither... i needa mumu






terri hatcher or eva longoria

Originally Posted by *elljmz* watermelon
bikini or one-piece


----------



## lilla

bikini

pump or spray (hair products)?

Originally Posted by *elljmz* watermelon
bikini or one-piece


----------



## lilla

Oprah.

Spray or pump hair products?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Eva Longoria
Dr. Phil or Oprah?


----------



## elljmz

Oprah

Kelly Ripa or Kathie Lee

Originally Posted by *charms23* Eva Longoria
Dr. Phil or Oprah?


----------



## lilla

bathtub.

Steak or porkchop?

Originally Posted by *charms23* Pump
Shower stall or bathtub?


----------



## elljmz

Spray

roller coasters or whirly twirly rides?

Originally Posted by *lilla* Oprah.
Spray or pump hair products?


----------



## lilla

Curtains.

Stand up lamps or ceiling lamps?

Originally Posted by *charms23* whirly twirly!




curtains or blinds?


----------



## Liz

ceiling lamps

magazines or books?


----------



## lilla

books

newspapers or magazines?

Originally Posted by *Liz* ceiling lamps

magazines or books?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Oprah.
Spray or pump hair products?




Lilla and Charms, not too many left to go for your GOLD STARS!, but the real question is this: Will you contiue to post as much once you get them?


----------



## lilla

Of course but when my school starts at the end of May, I can't post 100 posts a day



This is my life too I love it here, my husband laughes at me but I enjoy my new friends





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lilla and Charms, not too many left to go for your GOLD STARS!, but the real question is this: Will you contiue to post as much once you get them?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Of course but when my school starts at the end of May, I can't post 100 posts a day



This is my life too I love it here, my husband laughes at me but I enjoy my new friends







School starting in the end of May? what school is that?


----------



## elljmz

magazines

sleeping or posting on MUT

(Goodnight!)

Originally Posted by *lilla* books
newspapers or magazines?


----------



## lilla

I am studying Health Information Technology (2 year degree). Decided to get another degree in my old age!!! for more opportunities. We have 3 semesters, Sept-Dec, Jan-April, and the end of May-Jul. We get breaks of 3-4 weeks. And this summer semester is my last!!!! I am done after that for a while... I will still post when my school starts but won't be as many as 100 or so posts. I can't stay away from here





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* School starting in the end of May? what school is that?


----------



## lilla

posting (for the last 2 nights!!!)

Bahamas or Hawaii?

Originally Posted by *elljmz* magazines 
sleeping or posting on MUT

(Goodnight!)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

I am studying Health Information Technology (2 year degree). Decided to get another degree in my old age!!! for more opportunities. We have 3 semesters, Sept-Dec, Jan-April, and the end of May-Jul. We get breaks of 3-4 weeks. And this summer semester is my last!!!! I am done after that for a while... I will still post when my school starts but won't be as many as 100 or so posts. I can't stay away from here







oh ok cool! studious girl! nice I am glad you will be here alot, love you!
You are close to your gold stars!!!


----------



## lilla

I know



I am so happy!!! don't laugh... it is so funny how certain things make us happy like the hearts, stars



But as soon as I hit 1300 tonight, I am going to sleep cause I am tired today for some reason



And I'll be working on some more reviews tomorrow. Month end is coming so fast!!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* oh ok cool! studious girl! nice I am glad you will be here alot, love you!
You are close to your gold stars!!!


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

I know



I am so happy!!! don't laugh... it is so funny how certain things make us happy like the hearts, stars



But as soon as I hit 1300 tonight, I am going to sleep cause I am tired today for some reason



And I'll be working on some more reviews tomorrow. Month end is coming so fast!!!! 


It is very nice to see you succeed to 1300! good job! Congrats, only 10 more


----------



## lilla

Thanks Tony, with everybody's help of course





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* It is very nice to see you succeed to 1300! good job! Congrats, only 10 more


----------



## Geek

Thirsty!

Fast or slow? lol


----------



## lilla

Fast.

EL or Chanel perfumes?


----------



## Marisol

Estee Lauder

Boy or girl?


----------



## lilla

girl.

color your own hair or get someone to do it for you?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Estee Lauder
Boy or girl?


----------



## Liz

someone to do it for me

comedies or dramas?


----------



## Marisol

comedies

sunflower seeds or corn nuts?


----------



## lilla

Sunflower seeds

raisins or grapes?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* comedies

sunflower seeds or corn nuts?


----------



## Geek

Grapes!

Digital Cam or Film Photography?





Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Sunflower seeds
raisins or grapes?


----------



## lilla

digi cam :icon_love

Caribbians or Bahamas?


----------



## Liz

carribeans

nachos cheese dorritos or cool ranch?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

carribeans

nachos cheese dorritos or cool ranch?




Cool Ranch
Direct connect or router connection?


----------



## lilla

Direct connect.

Camera or non camera cell phone?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Cool Ranch
Direct connect or router connection?


----------



## Jen

non

watermelon or cantelope


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

non
watermelon or cantelope




Watermelon
Meat or Fish?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Watermelon
Meat or Fish?

MEAT! (I hate fish)
date a guy who smokes or a guy who drinks?


----------



## lilla

did both!!!!

I guess smokes...

wall or desk picture?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* MEAT! (I hate fish)
date a guy who smokes or a guy who drinks?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *lilla* did both!!!! 
I guess smokes...

wall or desk picture?

wall picture (no room on my desk *g*)
arrive 10min early or 10min late?


----------



## Liz

10 minutes early

shoes or purses?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Liz* 10 minutes early

shoes or purses?

I canÂ´t pick both, right?




so IÂ´ll go with shoes

spider lashes or racoon eyes?


----------



## Liz

sprider lashes

racoon eyes or lipstick on your teeth?


----------



## Andi

Originally Posted by *Liz* sprider lashes

racoon eyes or lipstick on your teeth?

racoon eyes (might still be regarded as sexy *g*)
hairy legs or hairy armpits?


----------



## Liz

hairy legs

dr. phil or oprah?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

hairy legs

dr. phil or oprah?




Dr Phil
Dell or Gateway?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Dr Phil
Dell or Gateway?

DELL, (of course)
Carrie or Bo ?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Dr Phil
Dell or Gateway?

Dell
work at night or day shift?


----------



## Geek

Day shift!

Tall or short men


----------



## lilla

tall.

seat by window or aisle in a plane?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Day shift!
Tall or short men


----------



## PinkRibbons

Originally Posted by *lilla* tall.
seat by window or aisle in a plane?

Window!
CSI: Las Vegas oe CSI: Miami?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* 

Window!
CSI: Las Vegas oe CSI: Miami?




BUMP
CSI Vegas

Radio or TV?


----------



## Marisol

TV

CD's or LP's?


----------



## lilla

Cd's.

Dairy Queen or Baskin &amp; Robins icecream?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* TV
CD's or LP's?


----------



## Marisol

Dairy Queen

Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia?


----------



## lilla

Chunky Monkey.

Rocky Road or Vanilla?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dairy Queen
Chunky Monkey or Cherry Garcia?


----------



## Marisol

Rocky Road

frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## lilla

frozen yogurt.

fried or grilled chicken?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Rocky Road
frozen yogurt or ice cream?


----------



## Jen

buy

lobster or crab?

Originally Posted by *leobrat* Grilled
Buy or Rent?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

buy
lobster or crab?




LOBSTER!!!
Fish or Chicken?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOBSTER!!!
Fish or Chicken?

chicken

burger or hot dog?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *leobrat* burger
paper or plastic?


paper?

Fruit or fruit loops?


----------



## lilla

Fruit.

Reading book or listening the book through a tape?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* paper?


Fruit or fruit loops?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Fruit.
Reading book or listening the book through a tape?




Neither LOL
MSN messenger or AIM?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Neither LOL
MSN messenger or AIM?

MSN Messenger

Home Shopping Channels ~ or ~ Infomercials ???


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *K*O** MSN Messenger

Home Shopping Channels ~ or ~ Infomercials ???

thats a good one,ummmhomeshopping

Made up when your husband comes home or in sweats no makeup?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* thats a good one,ummmhomeshopping

Made up when your husband comes home or in sweats no makeup?

Ha Ha...Screw him, - SWEATS &amp; NO MAKE UP

StarBucks Coffee ~ or ~ Dunkin' Donuts ????


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *K*O** Ha Ha...Screw him, - SWEATS &amp; NO MAKE UP

StarBucks Coffee ~ or ~ Dunkin' Donuts ????


lmao






starbucks,gets me zipping









dESIGNER OR DISCOUNT?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* lmao




starbucks,gets me zipping









dESIGNER OR DISCOUNT?

Discount Baby, all the way -
Slippers ~ or ~ Flip-Flops


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *K*O** Discount Baby, all the way -
Slippers ~ or ~ Flip-Flops






flip flops

driving or walking?


----------



## lilla

depends





Mexican or Oriental food?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* flip flops

driving or walking?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Oriental food
Cordless phone or speaker phone?




Speaker! Tanned ass or not tranned ass? lol


----------



## lilla

Sex and the City

sending E-card or regular postcard?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Not tanned (I guess)
Sex and the City or Desperate Housewives?


----------



## lilla

abroad.

Blanket or comforter?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Regular postcard
Travel in your country or abroad?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Comforter
Wedges or stilettos?




Wedges (NOT FOR ME, but rather to look at)
Guns or no guns?


----------



## lilla

paint.

PS2 or Xbox?

Originally Posted by *leobrat* No guns
Wallpaper or paint?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

paint.

PS2 or Xbox?




XBOX
WIreless Mouse or wired mouse?


----------



## lilla

Wireless.

Spongebob Squarepants or Looney Toones?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* XBOX
WIreless Mouse or wired mouse?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Wireless.
Spongebob Squarepants or Looney Toones?




Looney all the way
Fire or Ice?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Looney all the way
Fire or Ice?


Ice?





new starwars movies or old starwars movie?


----------



## lilla

old.

Lord of the Rings or Starwar trilogy?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Ice?






new starwars movies or old starwars movie?


----------



## monniej

star wars

bettie davis or joan crawford?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *monniej* 

star wars

bettie davis or joan crawford?




Betty Davis
Tom Cruise or Richard Gere


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Betty Davis
Tom Cruise or Richard Gere

tom cruise

nicole kidman or katie holmes?


----------



## Nicolet

Nicole Kidman

Beer or Wine?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* tom cruise
nicole kidman or katie holmes?


----------



## lilla

Wine.

Vodka or Gin?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Nicole Kidman
Beer or Wine?


----------



## Nicolet

vodka

bikini or 1-piece?

Originally Posted by *lilla* Wine.
Vodka or Gin?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* vodka
bikini or 1-piece?


bikini

Big or aiden(sex and the city)?


----------



## lilla

Big






Moon or the stars?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* bikini

Big or aiden(sex and the city)?


----------



## Nicolet

Moon

caffeine or de-caf?






Originally Posted by *lilla* Big




Moon or the stars?


----------



## redrocks

De-Caf

Love or Lust?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *redrocks* 

De-Caf

Love or Lust?




Lust LOL
AOL or MSN?


----------



## MacForMe

MSN

Long drive or Long flight?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* 

MSN
Long drive or Long flight?




Long Drive, please
Pen or Pencil?


----------



## lilla

Pen.

Dior of Chanel?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Long Drive, please
Pen or Pencil?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Pen.
Dior of Chanel?




CHanel.....uhm I think...lol
Am or FM?


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* CHanel.....uhm I think...lol
Am or FM?

FM
bath or shower?


----------



## lilla

Shower.

Manicure or pedicure?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* FM
bath or shower?


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lilla* Shower.
Manicure or pedicure?

pedicure
sweet or salty?


----------



## lilla

sweet

radio or mp3 player?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* pedicure
sweet or salty?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

sweet
radio or mp3 player?




MP3
Disco or Rock?


----------



## Nicolet

You mean I have to pick? I love both Rock and Disco...yes, that's possible.

Ok, I pick Rock this time.

skiing or skating?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* MP3
Disco or Rock?


----------



## lilla

Skating.

Eating crabs or lobsters?

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* You mean I have to pick? I love both Rock and Disco...yes, that's possible.
Ok, I pick Rock this time.

skiing or skating?


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *lilla* Skating.

Eating crabs or lobsters?

Gimme that WHOLE lobster! I will reduce it to SHELLS!
Emails or phone calls?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* 

Gimme that WHOLE lobster! I will reduce it to SHELLS!
Emails or phone calls?




Email!!
Roller blades or roller skates?


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Email!!
Roller blades or roller skates?

rollerblades
stick-shift or automatic?


----------



## Sarah84

stick shift?? I have never even heard that word before, I have a feeling it may be to do with cars as you said or automaticm so Im chhosing Automatic as that's all I can drive






blonde or brunette??


----------



## monniej

definitely brunette

ruby red nail polish or french manicure?


----------



## Jen

ruby red

shimmer or no shimmer


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Jen* ruby red
shimmer or no shimmer

no shimmer
baby boy or baby girl?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* 

no shimmer
baby boy or baby girl?




BOY of course LOL
main stream name for a baby or a unique name for a baby?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* BOY of course LOL
main stream name for a baby or a unique name for a baby?





GAL





main stream name for a baby....(my will be Miranhat= My fiance name and mine LOL) and only for BABY GAL LOL

NJ or NY?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *monniej* main stream 
msn or aol

MSN 
but where is answer for my question?


----------



## monniej

new york

curly or straight (hair)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* MSN 
but where is answer for my question?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *monniej* new york

curly or straight (hair)

Straight 
make straight with IRON or Machine?


----------



## monniej

book

self-help book or fiction?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *monniej* book

self-help book or fiction?

Self-Help Book
Shakira or Britney


----------



## monniej

shakira - if i must choose. lol

jazz or classical?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *monniej* shakira - if i must choose. lol
jazz or classical?

Classic




LOVE then SEX or SEX without Love


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Classic




LOVE then SEX or SEX without Love

At this point in my life, Love then Sex.
Are you an Early Morning Riser or Night Owl?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

At this point in my life, Love then Sex.
Are you an Early Morning Riser or Night Owl?









Early Morning and a night owl LOL
Fast Cars or Smooth Rides?


----------



## lilla

Smooth Rides that go fast





Fish or lizard? (pet)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Early Morning and a night owl LOL
Fast Cars or Smooth Rides?


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *lilla* Smooth Rides that go fast





Fish or lizard? (pet)

LIZARD! i looooove them! I always wanted a Monitor!
Sicilian Pizza or REgular pizza?


----------



## Jen

Regular

water or snow ski?


----------



## Pinkymarz

Water...glug..glug...

Diamonds or Emeralds?






Originally Posted by *Jen* Regular
water or snow ski?


----------



## Sarah84

Diamonds :icon_love

Jessica or Ashlee Simpson??


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

Diamonds :icon_love 
Jessica or Ashlee Simpson??




Jessica!
sweating or eating?


----------



## monniej

sweating

AM or PM


----------



## Jen

am

buy a new blush or a new e/s?


----------



## monniej

eyeshawdow

lip pencil or lipstick?


----------



## lilla

Lipstick..

Cream or powder blush?

Originally Posted by *monniej* eyeshawdow

lip pencil or lipstick?


----------



## Jen

powder

Dr Pepper or Coke


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

powder
Dr Pepper or Coke




Coke
Sprite or Mountain Dew??


----------



## monniej

sprite

iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## lilla

Lemonade.

Coffee or tea?

Originally Posted by *monniej* sprite

iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## Jen

tea

beef or cheese enchiladas


----------



## monniej

cheese (although i know i'll pay for it later)

soup or salad


----------



## lilla

salad.

Golden Coral or Outback?

Originally Posted by *monniej* cheese (although i know i'll pay for it later)

soup or salad


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *lilla* salad.
Golden Coral or Outback?

OUTBACK

Capris or Shorts ????


----------



## lilla

Shorts.

East or West coast (US)?

Originally Posted by *K*O** OUTBACK

Capris or Shorts ????


----------



## PinkRibbons

Originally Posted by *lilla* Shorts.
East or West coast (US)?

East Coast!!
Lord of the Rings or The Hobbit


----------



## Marisol

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* East Coast!!
Lord of the Rings or The Hobbit

LOTR
Coldplay or Keane?


----------



## Sarah84

Coldplay

summer or winter??


----------



## monniej

summer!

2 or 4 inch heels?


----------



## Sarah84

Originally Posted by *monniej* summer!

2 or 4 inch heels?

Deffo 4 inch heels for me






Skirts or Trousers??


----------



## monniej

skirts

tea or coffee?


----------



## Liz

coffee (frapachino lol)

tv or radio?


----------



## QurlySq

TV

Yahoo or MSN?

Originally Posted by *Liz* coffee (frapachino lol)
tv or radio?


----------



## K*O*

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* TV
Yahoo or MSN?

M S N

PowerPoints or Fluid Liner ??


----------



## Marisol

Fluidliner

iTunes or Windows Media Player?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Fluidliner

iTunes or Windows Media Player?




WMP.
Shaven Men or scruffy men?


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* WMP.
Shaven Men or scruffy men?

I like the rugged scruffy look, but rather kiss a clean-shaven guy!!
drive or fly?


----------



## Marisol

Drive

Atlantic or Pacific


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Drive

Atlantic or Pacific

Pacific, baby.
Mild or Spicy?


----------



## Marisol

I knew you would say Pacific Nicole...lol

Spicy all the way

Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## monniej

Japanese

red meat or seafood?


----------



## nydoll23

Originally Posted by *monniej* Japanese

red meat or seafood?



seafood!

charley and chocolate factory now or then?


----------



## monniej

Charley now ( i just love johnny dep)

girlie girl or tomboy?


----------



## Sarah84

Girlie girl





city or beach??


----------



## monniej

definitely the beach!

pastels or neon?


----------



## lilla

Neon.

Paintings or posters?

Originally Posted by *monniej* definitely the beach!

pastels or neon?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Neon.
Paintings or posters?




Posters!
Money or Love?


----------



## FairyRave

Body Wash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Foundation or Mascara?


----------



## Marisol

mascara

powder or liquid?


----------



## Marisol

trackball

cellphone - flip or candy bar style?


----------



## lilla

flip

Olive Garden or Red Lobsters?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* trackball
cellphone - flip or candy bar style?


----------



## Marisol

margarita

gin or whiskey?


----------



## octobersunshine

Originally Posted by *Marisol* margarita

gin or whiskey?

Gin

With partner: cozy night in or club?


----------



## octobersunshine

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Verrry cozy night in





mp3 or cd?

MP3

digital or disposable camera


----------



## Sarah84

Digital





Red or white wine??


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

Digital





Red or white wine??




Red wine
Porn or no Porn?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* 

porn 

Stay home or go out?




LOL
Stay Home

Burgers or Hotdogs?


----------



## Marisol

internet

britney or christina?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

internet
britney or christina?




Christina
Mac or Mac?

(is it computers or is it the makeup)


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* Mac Computer!!! 
Paris Hilton or Nicole Richie? cough*Paris*cough..lol

Nicole Richie




ART or DESIGN


----------



## Sarah84

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Nicole Richie




ART or DESIGN

Design
Horror or Romantic movies??


----------



## Marisol

romantic

comedy or drama?


----------



## monniej

drama

dawn or dusk?


----------



## Marisol

dusk

am or pm?


----------



## monniej

am

roses or lilacs


----------



## eightthirty

Originally Posted by *monniej* am
roses or lilacs

roses
hot or cold?


----------



## lilla

Cold.

Soup or salad?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Cold.

Soup or salad?




Oh cool you all revived this thread!!
Soup all the way..

Burps or Farts?


----------



## lilla

burps....





Chicago or St. Louise?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh cool you all revived this thread!!
Soup all the way..

Burps or Farts?


----------



## tracybryant

Originally Posted by *lilla* burps....





Chicago or St. Louise?

Chicago
Hawaii or Europe?


----------



## spicey05

Hawaii

New Love or Old Flame?


----------



## lilyindavis

Originally Posted by *spicey05* Hawaii
New Love or Old Flame?

New Love
Bread or Rice?


----------



## lilla

Rice.

Digital or analog?

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* New Love
Bread or Rice?


----------



## Marisol

digital

road trip or camping?


----------



## lilla

Road trip.

brown or black mascara?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* digital

road trip or camping?


----------



## Marisol

black

lustre or satin lipstick?


----------



## lilla

lustre.

Chanel or Dior e/s?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* black
lustre or satin lipstick?


----------



## Marisol

Dior

purple or lilac?


----------



## lilla

purple.

toothpick or floss?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dior

purple or lilac?


----------



## Marisol

floss

crest or colgate?


----------



## lilla

Colgate.

Newspaper or internet?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* floss

crest or colgate?


----------



## Geek2

Internet!

Car or Bike?


----------



## lilla

Car.

Running or walking?

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Internet!
Car or Bike?


----------



## Geek

Running!

smoker breath or rotten teeth breath LOL


----------



## lilla

Neither yuck!!!!

Pressed or loose powder?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Running!
smoker breath or rotten teeth breath LOL


----------



## iluvgators

Originally Posted by *lilla* Neither yuck!!!!
Pressed or loose powder?

both, but if I have to pick one I'll say

pressed

stay at home or go out?


----------



## lilla

stay at home.

RayBan or Hugo Boss sun glasses?

Originally Posted by *iluvgators* both, but if I have to pick one I'll say 
pressed

stay at home or go out?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* 

bra
blonde or brunett?




Blonde!
Smart/Nice Guy or Cute/Mean Guy?


----------



## lilla

Smart.

Loreal or Maybelline?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Blonde!
Smart/Nice Guy or Cute/Mean Guy?


----------



## iluvgators

Originally Posted by *MAC* Maybelline!
MAC or Versace?

neither

typed or hand written letters


----------



## lilla

depends where they need to go.

night owl or early bird?

Originally Posted by *iluvgators* neither

typed or hand written letters


----------



## lilyindavis

Originally Posted by *lilla* depends where they need to go.
night owl or early bird?

Night owl!!
Coffe or tea?


----------



## lilla

Coffee.

Mozart or Beethoven?

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Night owl!!
Coffe or tea?


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *lilla* Coffee.
Mozart or Beethoven?

Beethoven

Sun or Shade?


----------



## Geek

Sun!

Bin Laden dead or Bin Laden tortured?


----------



## iluvgators

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Sun! 
Bin Laden dead or Bin Laden tortured?

Bin Laden tortured to death!

mountains or beach?


----------



## lilla

Beach.. always...

Hot or cold sandwich?

Originally Posted by *iluvgators* Bin Laden tortured to death!

mountains or beach?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Beach.. always...

Hot or cold sandwich?




Cold sandwich
pee pee or poo poo

lol


----------



## bluebird26

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Cold sandwich
pee pee or poo poo

lol

What the heck is that? lolI guess pee pee

Money or Happiness?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* 

What the heck is that? lolI guess pee pee

Money or Happiness?




You don't know poo poo or pee pee LOLOL just kidding
Money

Pink or White?


----------



## bluebird26

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* You don't know poo poo or pee pee LOLOL just kidding
Money

Pink or White?

LOL it was a funny question
White

Long or short hair?


----------



## lilla

short hair for men.

Mac or Pc?

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* LOL it was a funny question
White

Long or short hair?


----------



## przmaticprinces

Originally Posted by *Naturally* LOL funny because Hubby just gave himself a BUZZ cut! 
PC (I'm a windows person ..have my MSCE...what can I say)

Spring or Fall?

Fall
teen or toddler?


----------



## lilla

toddler.

twister or snow storm?

Originally Posted by *przmaticprinces* Fall
teen or toddler?


----------



## Little_Lisa

twister

Naked Twister or Strip Poker?


----------



## Sofia

strip poker

chocolate covered grasshoppers or chocolate covered roaches

(sorry I was watching Fear Factor lastnight)


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'll go with the grasshoppers!

Saving Private Ryan or Saving Ryan's Privates?


----------



## userposeur

Oh its got to be savin ryan's privates!!!!!!

Hot dog or Corn Dog?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *userposeur* 

Oh its got to be savin ryan's privates!!!!!!
Hot dog or Corn Dog?




Hot Dog.
Steak or Chicken?


----------



## userposeur

Steak

Fruit or vegtables?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both. Don't make me choose.

In or out?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

Both. Don't make me choose.
In or out?




Definitly IN





Tall or Stocky?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tall

Melons or Peaches?


----------



## lilla

Peaches.

Strawberries or Blueberries?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Tall
Melons or Peaches?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Blueberries

Do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight:

With or Without the lights on?


----------



## Geek

Either! lol!

under or over??


----------



## Little_Lisa

Over. Yeehaww! Ride 'em cowgirl!

Should I:

Take it down a notch or kick it up a notch?


----------



## Geek

Kick it up a notch!

Swap or Buy?


----------



## lilla

buy

thin or thick lips?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Kick it up a notch!
Swap or Buy?


----------



## Little_Lisa

thick and juicy

The beach or the mountains?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

thick and juicy
The beach or the mountains?




Beach!
Cabin or Condo?


----------



## canelita

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Beach!
Cabin or Condo?

CondoMilk or Cream


----------



## lilla

milk

Night owl or early bird?

Originally Posted by *eleinys* CondoMilk or Cream


----------



## Little_Lisa

Night owl!

Oven or microwave?


----------



## SmartStyle437

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Night owl!
Oven or microwave?

Oven
Salt or Pepper


----------



## lilla

salt

go to the zoo or the carnival?

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Oven
Salt or Pepper


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

salt
go to the zoo or the carnival?




ZOO!
Beach or Pool?


----------



## lilla

Beach if it's clean.

shower or bath?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ZOO!
Beach or Pool?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shower

Hot or Cold?


----------



## lilla

cold

valentines or easter?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Shower
Hot or Cold?


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *lilla* cold
valentines or easter?

Easter!!!
School or work?


----------



## lilla

both

Sony or Nikon cameras?

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Easter!!!
School or work?


----------



## Sofia

Sony --------- early mornings or late nights


----------



## lilla

early mornings.

short or long hair? (for men)


----------



## BeneBaby

Short Hair

White or Wheat?


----------



## devinjhans

wheat

heels or flats?

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* Short Hair
White or Wheat?


----------



## lilla

heels.

afternoon naps or not?

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* wheat
heels or flats?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Not

Bike riding or horseback riding?


----------



## lilla

bike riding.

out for dinner or out for movie?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Not
Bike riding or horseback riding?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both

shy or outgoing?


----------



## Sofia

outgoing

bagel or bagel chips


----------



## Little_Lisa

bagel

whole milk or 2%?


----------



## lilla

non, prefer skim milk









email or regular letter?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* bagel
whole milk or 2%?


----------



## Little_Lisa

email

air freshener or light a match?


----------



## **Jen**

Air Freshener

Pick your nose or Blow it

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* email
air freshener or light a match?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pick it!

Afterwards:

Roll it and flick it or hide it somewhere?


----------



## **Jen**

Neither, EAT IT!!! haaaaaaaaaaa

Sex or Foreplay

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Pick it!
Afterwards:

Roll it and flick it or hide it somewhere?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* 

Neither, EAT IT!!! haaaaaaaaaaa
Sex or Foreplay




SEX!
drinks or tobacco?


----------



## lilla

drinks

wine or beer?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* SEX!
drinks or tobacco?


----------



## Geek

BEER finally!

Hat or no hat?


----------



## canelita

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* BEER finally! Hat or no hat? No hat




BlackBerry or HipTop


----------



## Little_Lisa

Blackberry since I have no clue what hiptop is.





Bubble gum or tic tacs?


----------



## **Jen**

Bubblegum

Nice Ass or NIce Eyes

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Blackberry since I have no clue what hiptop is.




Bubble gum or tic tacs?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both, please! If you _make_ me choose, i'll say ass.

Long and strong and bound to get the friction on OR nice and thick and juicy?


----------



## canelita

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Both, please! If you _make_ me choose, i'll say ass.
Long and strong and bound to get the friction on OR nice and thick and juicy?

wownice and thick and juicy

BEBE or BCBG


----------



## Laura

LOL! I cant believe this thread is still going on.. Ok eleinys, i need help here. I dont know what Bebe or BCBG is!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Laura* LOL! I cant believe this thread is still going on.. Ok eleinys, i need help here. I dont know what Bebe or BCBG is! Maybe they are choices for the 4 letters thread? Let's see, Bebe = Big Edible Boiled Eggs and BCBG = Bouncy Curvy Bootylicious Girls.
Salty popcorn or Sweet kettle corn?


----------



## **Jen**

Hi Laura,

They are brands here in the US. I'll pick for you....BEBE.

Okay I got one for you, Cork or Ringiskiddy?

Originally Posted by *Laura* LOL! I cant believe this thread is still going on.. Ok eleinys, i need help here. I dont know what Bebe or BCBG is!


----------



## **Jen**

You didn't know what BEBE or BCBG is either???????????

haha

BOTH!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Maybe they are choices for the 4 letters thread? Let's see, Bebe = Big Edible Boiled Eggs and BCBG = Bouncy Curvy Bootylicious Girls.
Salty popcorn or Sweet kettle corn?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* You didn't know what BEBE or BCBG is either??????????? I knew they were clothing lines but did you know what they stood for until _I _told you?? hehe
Ringiskiddy

Toss the salad or flick the bean?


----------



## **Jen**

Toss the Salad

Oral Sex or Oral Fixation

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I knew they were clothing lines but did you know what they stood for until _I _told you?? hehe
Ringiskiddy

Toss the salad or flick the bean?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both. My fixation causes me to be obsessed with it.

Give or receive?


----------



## Geek

Give, then receive LOL

sideways or frontways?


----------



## Little_Lisa

frontways

*Edward Penishands* or *San Fernando Jones and the Temple of Poon?*


----------



## Geek

Those sound like p0rn movies LOL

Edward!

Slippery when wet or wet when slippery?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Slippery when wet

E.T. The Extra Testicle or A.I.- Artificial Insemination?


----------



## **Jen**

E.T. The Extra Testicle

More bang for the buck - or Free for the fling.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Slippery when wet
E.T. The Extra Testicle or A.I.- Artificial Insemination?


----------



## Little_Lisa

free for the fling

pole dance or tap dance?


----------



## **Jen**

Pole dance (don't know how to tap dance) (Actually, never pole danced either) haha

Jam or Jelly

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* free for the fling
pole dance or tap dance?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jelly to go with the peanut butter.






Knuckle sandwich or tuna sanwich?


----------



## **Jen**

Tuna Sandwich (only if it has celery, with no onions on wheat toast) haha

Atlantic or Pacific

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Jelly to go with the peanut butter.




Knuckle sandwich or tuna sanwich?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pacific

Go on a cruise or stay at a resort?


----------



## Geek

Go on a cruise

Coffee or no coffee?


----------



## lilla

I have to have my coffee in the morning





Go to the moon or Mars?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Go on a cruise
Coffee or no coffee?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mars

Watch a movie in the theater as soon as it comes out or wait to rent it?


----------



## **Jen**

If it's a good one I go to the theater...

barefoot or socks

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mars
Watch a movie in the theater as soon as it comes out or wait to rent it?


----------



## Geek

Bearfoot.

Football or Baseball?


----------



## lovesboxers

Football, watching baseball could put me to sleep.

T.V. or music?


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Football, watching baseball could put me to sleep.
T.V. or music?

MUSIC...hehe I love them cause i listen and work...not TV...
when your hungry you buy with

FOOD or MAKEUP? LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

food

chicken noodle soup or potato soup?


----------



## lilla

Chicken noodle soup.

Buy a dvd or rent a dvd?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* food
chicken noodle soup or potato soup?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Rent

Do you talk fast or slow?


----------



## Geek

Extremely fast.....

Brush teeth once or twice per day?


----------



## Marisol

twice per day

colgate or crest?


----------



## **Jen**

colgate

foreplay or sex

Originally Posted by *Marisol* twice per day
colgate or crest?


----------



## Geek

SEXXXXXXXX

On or under?


----------



## Little_Lisa

ON! I like to be in control!

Hard or soft?


----------



## Geek

errr Hard

Down or sideways


----------



## Little_Lisa

Alternate, both

Make a video or watch one?


----------



## cassiopeia37

watch one

have a picnic or go sailing


----------



## Geek

Go sailing

Skiing or not?


----------



## Little_Lisa

not

put the twisty thing back on the bread or just tuck it under?


----------



## Geek

TUCK

locking all your doors before going to bed or assuming they are locked?


----------



## Little_Lisa

I usually check the back door that we use most often but assume the others are locked.

Put the toilet paper on the roll where it comes out over the top OR under the bottom?


----------



## Mambz098

over the top

prude or nude?


----------



## Geek

Nude!

Radio or TV


----------



## Little_Lisa

Radio during the day. TV at night.

The Flintstones or The Jetsons?


----------



## Geek

Same for me (radio tv)

Neither!

Windows or MAC?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Windows

Sofa or Recliner?


----------



## Geek

We say COUCH LOL

Bose or Infinity?


----------



## lovesboxers

Infinity

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Vanilla

Would you rather:

Your toenail be ripped off or drink pee?


----------



## Mambz098

my toenail ripped off

finger or kleenex


----------



## GreekLatina

kleenex

dessert or wine


----------



## Mambz098

dessert

Sports car or SUV


----------



## Marisol

sports car

black or blue?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Black

Olives or mushrooms?


----------



## GreekLatina

olives

walk or drive


----------



## Mambz098

mushrooms

Day or Night


----------



## Little_Lisa

Night! I love the night life, I like to boogie!

Boogie as in get down or boogie as in booger?


----------



## Marisol

drive

ranch or bleu cheese?


----------



## Mambz098

neither

either (e ther) or either (i ther)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Marisol* drive Uhh, what cha talkin' 'bout, Willis?!?!
either with the E

Talk loud or quietly?


----------



## Salope

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* neither

either (e ther) or either (i ther)

I don't get this one sorry.





Paris or Milan?


----------



## Mambz098

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Uhh, what cha talkin' 'bout, Willis?!?!
either with the E

Talk loud or quietly?

loudly!!


Dance or sing


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Salope* I don't get this one sorry It's okay, I got it for ya.
Paris

Sing AND dance!!!

thong or bikini underwear?


----------



## cassiopeia37

bikini

fish or chicken? lol

xxxc


----------



## Geek

Fish!

Starbucks or Folgers LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Starbucks

Brown or white gravy?


----------



## redrocks

Brown gravy!

Mustard or Mayo


----------



## Little_Lisa

MusTARD

Zucchini or Squash?


----------



## Geek

Squash

Limbaugh or O'Riley?


----------



## Little_Lisa

O'Riley

Pat McCrotch or Jacques Strapp?


----------



## Geek

Who or who?

Straws or No straws?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Straws

Insomniac or night owl?


----------



## Geek

Neither, I sleep





pinky up or down while drinking tea?


----------



## **Jen**

Usually up drinking anything

toilet paper under or over the roll

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Neither, I sleep




pinky up or down while drinking tea?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Over! It pisses me off when it's under.

Peach or Blackberry cobbler?


----------



## lovesboxers

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Over! It pisses me off when it's under.
Peach or Blackberry cobbler?

LOL Lisa I am the same way with my TP I have to change it if anyone in my family has put it under.
Neither, I hate cobbler.

Cat or Dog?


----------



## Geek

DOG!

Goatee or no Goat on a d00d


----------



## lovesboxers

Goatee PLEASE

receding hairline or shaved?


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't mind my husband's receding hairline but I also like shaved heads if it's a nice looking head.

Hairy chest on a man or a waxed chest?


----------



## Mambz098

ehh depends... not to hairy

pen or pencil


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pen





or



?


----------



## Geek

no sleep or sleep


----------



## lilla

sleep.

jazz or rock?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Rock!




OR



?


----------



## lilla

Rain or wind?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ewww, I hate 'em both. Ummmm.......rain.

Spiders or mice?


----------



## yazzy

*spiders*

up or down?


----------



## Leony

up

books or tv?


----------



## Little_Lisa

TV

Grilled cheese sandwich or tuna fish?


----------



## lovesboxers

Tuna Fish

cookie or cracker?


----------



## Leony

Cookie

Mango or Apple?


----------



## lovesboxers

Apple

Ocean or Lake


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ocean

Crotchless panties or edible panties?


----------



## anne7

Edible...I'm hungry! lol





peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *anne7* Edible...I'm hungry! lol



LOL, Anne!
Peanut butter

Mint or cinnamon dental floss?


----------



## anne7

Mint!

movies or television?


----------



## lovesboxers

movies

college ruled or wide ruled binder paper?


----------



## Leony

college ruled

Blue or Green


----------



## lovesboxers

Green

Silver or Gold?


----------



## ikebana

Gold

Singer or Actress?


----------



## yazzy

*singer*

salt or pepper?

yaz


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pepper

Fork or Spork?


----------



## Leony

Spork

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## katrosier

tea

beach or pool?


----------



## Mambz098

beach

laptop or PC


----------



## Little_Lisa

PC

Spa manicure or do your own nails?


----------



## katrosier

Spa manicure

Milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Smoothie

Cinnamon roll or Honey bun?


----------



## katrosier

cinnamon roll

Pencil liner or liquid liner?


----------



## yazzy

*liquid liner*

waterproof mascara or reg.mascara


----------



## katrosier

regular mascara

liquid highlighter or powder?


----------



## Little_Lisa

powder

Bronzer or blush?


----------



## katrosier

bronzer

bikini or tankini?


----------



## lovesboxers

tankini

DK or CK


----------



## Mambz098

CK

Opera or a Musical


----------



## katrosier

musical

white wine or red wine?


----------



## Sofia

white wine

muscle man or lean machine

(I choose muscle man




)


----------



## yazzy

*lean machine*

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Geek

Ford

Dr Laura or Dr Phil?


----------



## katrosier

dr phil

Hang or fold tshirts?


----------



## Geek

Hang

English Comedy or American Comedy?


----------



## katrosier

English comedy

cinnamon or licorice?


----------



## yazzy

*cinnamon*

apple pie or blueberry pie?


----------



## katrosier

apple pie!

sing or dance?


----------



## yazzy

*You don't want me to do either



but ,*

dance

Morning or Night?


----------



## katrosier

Night

house party or club?


----------



## yazzy

*House Party*

Coffee: Black or w/cream?


----------



## katrosier

w/cream

shave or wax?


----------



## Mambz098

shave

search for the remote or get up and change the channel?


----------



## yazzy

*Search for the remote*

sour cream or butter on baked potato ?


----------



## Mambz098

Butter

mashed potatoes or baked potatoes??

now you've got me talking about food.. lol


----------



## Sofia

baked (w/ lots of sour cream and chives)

vodka or rum


----------



## katrosier

Vodka!

strawberry chocolate or orange chocolate?


----------



## Chrystal

Ohhh Hard one!

Orange Chocolate

Summer or Winter


----------



## katrosier

when I lived in kuwait it was winter now it def. summer!

diet coke or regular?


----------



## lovesboxers

regular

fried eggs or scrambled?


----------



## Geek

scrambled.

Large or small coffee?


----------



## katrosier

small or none! yuck

mascarpone or ricotta?


----------



## lovesboxers

neither not a big cheese fan

angel hair or spaghetti


----------



## katrosier

spaghetti!

tortellini or ravioli?


----------



## lovesboxers

tortellini (but ravioli is good too




)

wood fireplace or gas?


----------



## lilla

gas.

blonde or red hair?


----------



## katrosier

gas. wood is too messy

thin eyebrows or thick?


----------



## katrosier

Originally Posted by *lilla* gas.
blonde or red hair?

you beat me to answer
red


----------



## yazzy

*thin eyebrows*

full lips or thin lips?


----------



## katrosier

full!

long skirt or mini?


----------



## yazzy

*long skirt*

flats or heels


----------



## katrosier

heels!

black and white or color?


----------



## yazzy

*COLOR*

ROCK OR ROLL?


----------



## katrosier

Roll lol my cats in kuwait are called rock and roll





guinea pig or hamster?


----------



## Little_Lisa

I've had both and both stink but i'll go with guinea pig.

Red highlights or Gold highlights?


----------



## anne7

Gold

chocolate or fruity candy?


----------



## Leony

Chocolate definitely





Take or Give?


----------



## katrosier

give . but not without taking haha





stockings or nylons?


----------



## yazzy

*stockings*

mittens or gloves?


----------



## katrosier

gloves!

hat or scarf?


----------



## lollipop

hat

dance or sit


----------



## katrosier

dance

concert or theater?


----------



## lollipop

concert

short hair or long hair


----------



## Little_Lisa

I have short but I like long hair.

Bacon and eggs or Ham and eggs?


----------



## lollipop

both






style or curl


----------



## Little_Lisa

Style

Lip synch to music or sing out loud and proud?


----------



## lollipop

lip synch to music

the bold and beautiful or as the world turns


----------



## Little_Lisa

The Bold and Beautiful

Oranges or Apples?


----------



## lollipop

apples, sometimes oranges

lying or honesty


----------



## Little_Lisa

Honesty

Lemongrass or Marjoram?


----------



## lollipop

lemongrass

tea or coffee


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tea (Hot, herbal tea)

Mixed nuts, or mixed drinks?


----------



## lollipop

mixed drinks

alcohol or alcohol-free


----------



## Little_Lisa

alcohol

Poetry or Comedy?


----------



## lollipop

comedy

blackheads or whiteheads


----------



## Little_Lisa

I hate both. Umm, blackheads.

Mariah Carey or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## lollipop

Christina Aguilera, but I like the new song of Mariah

Jennifer Lopez or Shakira


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like both but i'll go with Shakira b/c I think she's really hot.

Akon or Black Eyed Peas?


----------



## lollipop

Black Eyed Peas, although Lonely was one of my favorite songs

tv or computer


----------



## Little_Lisa

Computer

Gwen Stefani or Madonna?


----------



## lollipop

Gwen Stefani

Orlando Bloom or Jhonny Dep


----------



## Little_Lisa

They are both yummy! Do I have to choose? hehe

Johnny Depp.

Brad Pitt or Antonio Banderas?


----------



## lollipop

Actually neither






Friends or Will &amp; Grace


----------



## Little_Lisa

Friends

Watch the commercials or flip the channel when they come on?


----------



## lollipop

flip the channel

movie awards or music awards


----------



## Little_Lisa

Music

Young Buck or Ying Yang Twins?


----------



## lollipop

Ying Yang Twins

Kelly Clarkson or Britney Spears


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kelly Clarkson

Energetic or lethargic?


----------



## lollipop

Energetic





Angel or Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Little_Lisa

Angel

Eat with chopsticks or a fork?


----------



## lollipop

fork

chips or popcorn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Poopcorn

Salty or sweet?


----------



## lollipop

salty

cucumber or tomatoes


----------



## Little_Lisa

tomatoes

Green or black olives?


----------



## lollipop

green

mayonnaise or ketchup


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mayo makes me gag and I don't eat most things that are white because you never know what the secret is in the sauce. Ketchup!

Drums or Guitar?


----------



## lollipop

Both, but I like drums a little more

left or right


----------



## Little_Lisa

Right

Tell a joke or listen to one?


----------



## lollipop

both

action movie or comedy


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both but I prefer comedy.

Sad movie or scary movie?


----------



## lollipop

scary movie

Metellica or Guns and Roses


----------



## Little_Lisa

Guns N' Roses

Enter Sandman or Patience?


----------



## lollipop

patience

winning or loosing


----------



## Little_Lisa

Winning

Half full or half empty?


----------



## lollipop

half full

going bald or going grey


----------



## Little_Lisa

Grey (I have a few.




)

The Cure or Depeche Mode?


----------



## lollipop

Depeche Mode

flowers or plants


----------



## Little_Lisa

Flowers

Speak 2 languages or speak more than 2?


----------



## lollipop

more than 2

dead or alive


----------



## Little_Lisa

I prefer to be alive.

MSN or Yahoo messenger?


----------



## lollipop

hehe



, MSN for now but Yahoo for later

AOL or MSN


----------



## Little_Lisa

AOL

Use the bathroom, hold it OR use a container?


----------



## lollipop

use a container





pee in pants or go to potty


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* AOL
Use the bathroom, hold it OR use a container?

Ew, definitely the toilet




TV show or movie?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Potty.

Hard one.....movie.

Three's Company or Charles In Charge?


----------



## anne7

Three's Company

Harry Potter or LOTR


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOTR

Harry Pothead or Lord Of The Cock Rings?


----------



## lollipop

both

monkey or kangaroo


----------



## Little_Lisa

Monkey!!




or



?


----------



## anne7

Trick or Treat?


----------



## lollipop

trick, but I treat more then I trick






car or motor


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL Lolli!!

car

Classic car or new car?


----------



## lollipop

new car

old fashion or new fashion


----------



## Little_Lisa

New

Smell or taste?


----------



## anne7

Taste!

Sight or sound?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sound

Swing or Slide?


----------



## anne7

Swing! much more longlasting





snow or sand?


----------



## lollipop

snow, but I like eating sand





Candles or pillows


----------



## Little_Lisa

Candles

Micky Mouse or Donald Duck?


----------



## lollipop

Donald Duck

Little mermaid or Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Little_Lisa

Little Mermaid

Rubber Ducky or Sponge Bob?


----------



## lollipop

Sponge Bob

handbags or shoulderbags


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shoulder

Green Day or Weezer?


----------



## lollipop

Green Day

chewing gum or peppermint


----------



## yazzy

*peppermint*

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Neither

Cranberry or Prune juice?


----------



## lollipop

cranberry

meat or fish


----------



## Little_Lisa

Fish

Pie or cookies?


----------



## yazzy

*PIE!!!!!*

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## lollipop

chocolate

ice cream or milkshake


----------



## yazzy

*Must I choose???? I like both!!!!*

Okay, ice cream.

sports car or suv?


----------



## lollipop

sports car

sneakers or high heels


----------



## Little_Lisa

High Heels!

Chunky heels or stilettos?


----------



## lollipop

neither

Adidas or Puma


----------



## Little_Lisa

Adidas

Water or Alcohol?


----------



## lollipop

Alcohol, because I am drunk now

big or small


----------



## Little_Lisa

Depends on what you are referring to. I'll go with Big.

PMS or PM's?


----------



## lollipop

hehe





hot or cold


----------



## lilla

Candles.

Blues or country music?


----------



## yazzy

*Blues*

the bar or a booth?


----------



## Geek2

Booth

Scooby Doo or Micky Mouse?


----------



## jeterbugg

mickey!!!

Thongs or granny panties?


----------



## lilla

Thongs.

Cream or powder blush?


----------



## jeterbugg

powder!

white milk or chocolate milk?


----------



## lilla

white milk.

hiking or skiing?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hiking

Buy it now or wait 'til it goes on sale?


----------



## lollipop

buy it now

L`oreal or Maybeline


----------



## Little_Lisa

L`oreal

Tanning bed or sunless tanning lotion?


----------



## lollipop

neither

Paris Hilton or Nicole Ritchie


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nicole

Paris or Nicky Hilton?


----------



## lollipop

No Hilton

Justin Timberlake or N`Sync?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Justin

Snoop Dogg or Snoopy?


----------



## lollipop

Snoopy

Alyssa Milano or Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Little_Lisa

Alyssa Milano!

Carmen Electra or Jessica Simpson?


----------



## lollipop

Carmen Electra

Beavis &amp; Butthead or Southpark?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Beavis &amp; Butthead

Chicken Noodle Soup or Chicken and Rice soup?


----------



## lollipop

chicken noodle soup

Blue or Purple


----------



## Little_Lisa

Purple

Coconut or Pineapple?


----------



## lollipop

coconut

18 or 21


----------



## cassiopeia37

18

gin or tonic

xxxc


----------



## Mambz098

21

swifer wet jet or a regular old mop


----------



## lollipop

regular old mop

queen or princess


----------



## cassiopeia37

queen

macbeth or othello

xxxc


----------



## lollipop

uhmm neither

mascara or lipstick?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mascara

Peanuts or almonds?


----------



## cassiopeia37

almonds

pierce brosnan or daniel craig?


----------



## lollipop

pierce brosnan

mars or snickers?


----------



## lilla

snickers.

Eye or hair care?


----------



## lollipop

Both






Pamela Anderson or Yasmine Bleeth?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yasmine

Gold or Silver?


----------



## lollipop

Both

Elvis Presley or Michael Jackson?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Elvis

Short skirts or long skirts?


----------



## lollipop

long skirts, depends on how short

relax or stress?


----------



## cassiopeia37

relax atm lol - tho tomoro my wish won't b granted - coursework ick ick ick :'(

rugby or tennis?

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tennis

volleyball or dodgeball?


----------



## cassiopeia37

dodgeball

ben stiller or vince vaughn


----------



## lollipop

ben stiller

shampoo or conditioner


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both

Light conditioning or Deep conditioning?


----------



## cassiopeia37

light

wanna be a secret agent or wanna be an air hostess


----------



## lollipop

secret agent

Tango or Salsa


----------



## Little_Lisa

Salsa

Fox Trot or Waltz?


----------



## lollipop

uhm neither

CD or DVD


----------



## Little_Lisa

CD

Cinnamon or peppermint?


----------



## yazzy

*peppermint*

Shake Or Rattle?


----------



## lollipop

shake

Tiger or snake


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tiger

Dry or oily skin?


----------



## lilla

Dry.

Chanel or Estee Lauder perfumes?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Chanel

Stationary or notebook paper?


----------



## yazzy

*Stationary*

ball point or roller ball pen?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ball point

Stare or look the other way?


----------



## lollipop

Mostly look the other way

The A-Team or Knightrider


----------



## yazzy

*Knightrider*

butter or margine?


----------



## lollipop

butter

Ashlee Simpson or Jessica Simpson?


----------



## yazzy

*Ugh! Neither! *

glam or punk?


----------



## lollipop

glam, sometimes punk

Christina Aguilera or Christina Milian?


----------



## yazzy

*don't know the 2nd one, so I guess it's Christina A.*

coffeew/cream &amp; sugar or coffee black?


----------



## lollipop

coffee/cream and sugar

Bowling or swimming?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bowling

Video games or board games?


----------



## lollipop

both

Ashley Olsen or Mary Kate Olsen?


----------



## cassiopeia37

neither but if i had to - mary kate

ummmmmmmm

angels and demons or the da vinci code?


----------



## lollipop

angels and demons

Gucci or Prada?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Prada

Yellow or Pink?


----------



## lollipop

yellow, but I like pink also

Idols or Big Brother?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Big Brother

Reality TV shows or regular sitcoms?


----------



## lollipop

neither

Saved By The Bell or Fullhouse


----------



## Little_Lisa

I liked them both but will go with Saved By The Bell.

Talk show or Game show?


----------



## lovesboxers

Talk Show

debit card or cash?


----------



## Little_Lisa

cash

Big purse or small purse?


----------



## lollipop

game show

Sean Paul or Daniel Bedingfield?


----------



## Mambz098

Daniel Bedingfield

Paul Wall or Mike Jones


----------



## lovesboxers

Can I say neither.

baked potato with sour cream or butter


----------



## Geek

TRUE

8track tapes or cassette tapes?


----------



## cottoncandy

cassette tapes, since i dont know what 6 track tapes are

cinema or theatre?


----------



## Mambz098

theatre

vhs or dvd


----------



## Geek

OMG DVD

Widescreen format on a TV or square?


----------



## cottoncandy

widescreen

water or juice?


----------



## Mambz098

juice

apple or orange


----------



## lollipop

uhm both

eyeshadow or eyeliner


----------



## cottoncandy

eyeliner

internet or tv?


----------



## lollipop

can I say both






actrice career or music career


----------



## cottoncandy

music career

music or movies?


----------



## terrigurl2004

music

slow dance or fast dance?


----------



## lollipop

fast dance

day time or night time


----------



## cottoncandy

night time

city or countryside?


----------



## lollipop

city

Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck


----------



## terrigurl2004

City

back road or highway?


----------



## cottoncandy

back road (less pollution)

fried or boiled eggs?


----------



## lollipop

boiled eggs

salmon or tonin


----------



## terrigurl2004

salmon

coke or pepsi?


----------



## lollipop

coke

paypal or credit card


----------



## terrigurl2004

Paypal

heels or flats?


----------



## lollipop

uhm flat

Mr. Bean or Austin Powers


----------



## cottoncandy

ugh, can i say neither

jelly beans or skittles?


----------



## terrigurl2004

skittles, yum!

regular or decaf?


----------



## Little_Lisa

decaf

Butter or I Can't Believe It's Not Butter?


----------



## lollipop

I can`t believe it`s no butter

Toy Story or Finding Nemo


----------



## Mambz098

finding nemo

bavarian creme or chocolate filled doughnuts


----------



## bocagirl

Bavarian Creme

Lipglass or Lipstick


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lipglass

bar soap or body wash?


----------



## cottoncandy

body wash!

white or milk chocolate?


----------



## bocagirl

White

Barry White or Rod Stewart


----------



## Mambz098

white chocolate

brownies or cake


----------



## cottoncandy

brownies

hot or cold chocolate milk?


----------



## Mambz098

cold

chocolate syrup or nesquik cocoa


----------



## bocagirl

Why y'all posting so fast?

Nesquick

6 or 10 inches


----------



## Little_Lisa

6

Hot and bothered or cool as a cucumber?

EDIT: Everyone is SPEED POSTING!


----------



## cottoncandy

hot and bothered

spicy or non spicy food?


----------



## bocagirl

Hot and bothered

Orange or Cucumber


----------



## Little_Lisa

Spicy

Orange

Fast or slow?


----------



## cottoncandy

depends on my mood






tight or loose fit jeans?


----------



## bocagirl

Tight

panties or no?


----------



## cottoncandy

panties (whats up with the kink girls? lol)

men or women?


----------



## lollipop

men and women





watching news or sport


----------



## bocagirl

Neither

2 men or 2 women


----------



## cottoncandy

2 women






food or drink?


----------



## bocagirl

food

book or tv?


----------



## Little_Lisa

tv

Moist or Wet?


----------



## lollipop

moist

brunette or red head


----------



## cottoncandy

brunette

hands or feet?


----------



## Little_Lisa

hands

hand cuffs or blind fold?


----------



## lollipop

uhm neither

dentist or doctor


----------



## cottoncandy

doctor

beach or snowy mountains?


----------



## lollipop

uhm snowy mountains

summer or winter


----------



## cottoncandy

summer

diamonds or pearls?


----------



## bocagirl

diamonds

Bmw or mercedes


----------



## cottoncandy

mercedes

cash or card?


----------



## bocagirl

cash

red or yellow


----------



## cottoncandy

yellow

black or brown?


----------



## tashbash

red

married or single


----------



## Little_Lisa

Married

children or no children?


----------



## bocagirl

married

brad pitt or david beckham


----------



## bocagirl

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Married
children or no children?

no children
brad pitt or david beckham


----------



## cottoncandy

none really but if i had to pick id say beckham






flats or heels?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Brad

Angelina or Jennifer?


----------



## bocagirl

definately angelina

chicken or fish


----------



## tashbash

Jennifer

bikini or one piece


----------



## bocagirl

bikini

paris or milan


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paris

Liquid or pencil eyeliner?


----------



## lollipop

pencil eyeliner

hockey or tennis


----------



## cottoncandy

tennis

flats or heels?


----------



## bocagirl

flats

wheat or white bread


----------



## Little_Lisa

Wheat! Much better for the colon!

Colonics or Enemas?


----------



## cottoncandy

white

swimming or running?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Running

Colonics or Enemas?


----------



## lilla

diamonds.

bracelet or anklet?


----------



## cottoncandy

bracelet

manicures or pedicures?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lilla* diamonds.



Hmm, I didn't see that option.




Pedicures

clown or mime?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither!!



hate them

trees or flowers


----------



## Little_Lisa

flowers

Elephant or Zebra?


----------



## redrocks

Elephant

Bad Sex or No Sex


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hehehe. Bad. Better than nothing at all, I guess.

Liquid or powder detergent?


----------



## cottoncandy

powder

pink or brown lipstick?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Depends what the rest of my makeup looks like. I like pinks, though.

The 80's or the 90's?


----------



## cottoncandy

was very small in the 80s so ill say 90s

cats or dogs?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Cats!

pants or skirts?


----------



## cottoncandy

pants

thongs or briefs?


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* pants
thongs or briefs?

thongs
Peanut butter and Jelly or Ham and cheese


----------



## cottoncandy

ham and cheese

kfc or burger king?


----------



## terrigurl2004

PB&amp;J!

pluck or wax?


----------



## terrigurl2004

KFC with Mittens on!






day or night?


----------



## cottoncandy

night





toast or soft bread


----------



## terrigurl2004

soft bread

caviar or pickles?


----------



## redrocks

pickles!

potato chips or doritos?


----------



## terrigurl2004

tater chips

hard ice cream or soft serve?


----------



## cottoncandy

umm not sure about the diffrence, i say icecream

indoors or outdoors?


----------



## terrigurl2004

outdoors

rollercoaster or ferris wheel?


----------



## cottoncandy

rollercoaster

wine or champagne?


----------



## terrigurl2004

champagne

updo or down?


----------



## cottoncandy

updo.. althought im not 100% sure what u mean

bar or club


----------



## terrigurl2004

(sorry: hair up or down)

Club

wine or beer?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither, dont like alcohol

flipflops or slippers?


----------



## terrigurl2004

slippers

singing or dancing?


----------



## cottoncandy

singing

work or study?


----------



## terrigurl2004

study

talk or listen?


----------



## lollipop

talk

kicking or slapping


----------



## bocagirl

slapping

tv or cellphone


----------



## lollipop

tv

roomraiders or pimp my car


----------



## Mambz098

roomraiders

dentist or gyno?"


----------



## lollipop

dentist

dreadlocks or braids


----------



## tashbash

braids

natural or tan (skin)


----------



## lollipop

depends on how the skin looks, a little tan is ok but not too much

Lion King or Pinochio


----------



## MACGoddess

Lion King

Lion King or Dirty Dancing


----------



## lollipop

uhm I like both

desperate houswives or sex and the city


----------



## MACGoddess

Sex and the city

Sex and the city or Ice cream?


----------



## lollipop

ice cream






rice or potato


----------



## bocagirl

potato

meats or vegetables?


----------



## lollipop

vegetables

chips or popcorn


----------



## mrsbyteme

popcorn

Jazz or Rock-n-Roll


----------



## lollipop

rock-n-roll

milk or yoghurt


----------



## bocagirl

yogurt

diana ross or aretha franklin


----------



## lollipop

diana ross

bush or bill clinton


----------



## cottoncandy

clinton

long or short nails?


----------



## yazzy

*medium*

milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## cottoncandy

cheeky lol

dark

butterflies or ladybugs?


----------



## bocagirl

butterflies

steak or shrimp


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like both!

Bloody Mary or Martini?


----------



## bocagirl

martini

makeup or skincare


----------



## lollipop

skincare

Ben Stiller or Ali G.


----------



## bocagirl

Ben I guess since I don't know Ali G.

dogs or cats


----------



## lollipop

dogs, but I like cats too

pizza or happy meal


----------



## bocagirl

pizza

dennis quaid or russell crowe


----------



## lollipop

uhm russell crowe

shakira or britney spears


----------



## bocagirl

shakira

video or camera


----------



## lollipop

video

nokia or samsung


----------



## jet

meh. Nokia, I guess.

I like my imate lol.

queens of the stone age or.. the strokes?


----------



## lollipop

actually neither

Eminem or 50 cent


----------



## bocagirl

no idea what you're talking about

waffles or pancake


----------



## jet

Waffles. crispy. =]

anarchist, communist?


----------



## lilla

Don't do politics, thank you





wax or shave legs?


----------



## Mambz098

anarchist

acrylic nails or grow your own


----------



## Little_Lisa

Grow my own!

Fall asleep with the tv on or turn it off?


----------



## lollipop

turn it of

to eat sitting for the tv or at table


----------



## Little_Lisa

It depends what it is and how big the meal is.

Wash dishes by hand or dishwasher?


----------



## lollipop

dishwasher, even though I mostly use my hands

having a massage or giving it


----------



## cottoncandy

having one

do dishes or hoover?


----------



## Little_Lisa

dishes

Laundry or mopping?


----------



## lollipop

laundry

banana milkshake or strawberry milk...


----------



## cottoncandy

banana milkshake

bath or shower?


----------



## yazzy

*shower*

manicure or pedicure?


----------



## bocagirl

pedicure

madonna or cher


----------



## Little_Lisa

Madonna

George Michael or Elton John?


----------



## lilla

Elton John.

Bruce Willis or Tom Cruse?


----------



## cottoncandy

tom cruise

sci-fi or comedy?


----------



## yazzy

*comedy*

popcorn or jr.mints?


----------



## cottoncandy

popcorn

trainers or boots


----------



## yazzy

*boots*

scarf &amp; gloves or scarf &amp; hat?


----------



## cottoncandy

scarf &amp; gloves

mermaids or faeries?


----------



## yazzy

*faeries*

daisies or violets?


----------



## cottoncandy

violets

pen or pencil?


----------



## yazzy

*pen*

script or print?


----------



## cottoncandy

print

jazz or rock?


----------



## yazzy

*rock*

sink or swim


----------



## cottoncandy

swim

get drunk or get high?


----------



## lilla

none.. I like to be in control!





Clinique or Estee Lauder?


----------



## Tussan

Clinique!

TV OR Computer

//Jenny


----------



## Phillygirl

Computer

Nordstroms or NM


----------



## cottoncandy

neither cause idunno what they are

popcorn or crisps?


----------



## bocagirl

popcorn

water or juice


----------



## Mambz098

juice

J Lo or Mariah Carey


----------



## Little_Lisa

J Lo

Nerds or Dum Dums?


----------



## lollipop

dum dums

champagne or wine


----------



## Little_Lisa

wine

Red or white wine?


----------



## lollipop

red wine

olives or raisins


----------



## cottoncandy

i dont like neither





paint your nails or toenails?


----------



## bocagirl

toenails

ipod or cd


----------



## cottoncandy

ipod, although i dont own one and dont intend to.

gold or silver?


----------



## yazzy

*silver*

dinner or supper?


----------



## cottoncandy

dinner

eat in or eat out?


----------



## bocagirl

in

dunkin donuts or starbucks


----------



## cottoncandy

starbucks since i never heard of the other one.

by bus or by train?


----------



## bocagirl

train

by car or plane?


----------



## cottoncandy

plane

past, present or future?


----------



## bocagirl

present

uk or us


----------



## cottoncandy

uk

swim or sunbathe?


----------



## bocagirl

sunbathe

prince charles or tony blair


----------



## cottoncandy

tony blair

barbies or ponies?


----------



## bocagirl

ponies

sarah ferguson or diana


----------



## cottoncandy

whichever

pink or blue?


----------



## bocagirl

pink

london or birmingham


----------



## yazzy

*London*

Amusement Park or Water Park?


----------



## cottoncandy

amusement park

rice or pasta?


----------



## Little_Lisa

rice

Spanish style rice or oriental fried rice?


----------



## cottoncandy

i dont know, i dont think ive had either





white or brown rice


----------



## Little_Lisa

brown (I can't believe you've not had either! I'll cook you some and send it to you.)

Cook or clean the kitchen?


----------



## cottoncandy

cook!

lol, yeah do that





gardening or fixing something thats broken?


----------



## Little_Lisa

gardening

duct tape or super glue?


----------



## cottoncandy

duct tape

hot or cold?


----------



## Little_Lisa

*HOT!*

Blonde or Brunette men?


----------



## cottoncandy

brunette

blonde or brunette women?


----------



## Tussan

Both!

Vegetables or Meat (to eat)

//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

Meat. Gotta have my protein!

Black or White bra?


----------



## Tussan

Black! (but sometimes white is a must)

Black or green tea?

//Jenny


----------



## terrigurl2004

Green

sweetened or unsweetened?


----------



## Chrystal

Sweetened

The Body Shop or Bath and Body Works?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bath and Body Works

Raspberry or Blueberry pie?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Blueberry

pie or cake?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cake

Buy candy at the movies or sneak it in your purse?


----------



## Tussan

Cake (and pie




)

Vanilla or chocholat icecream?

//Jenny


----------



## Chrystal

Vinocolate lol

Caramel or Butterscotch


----------



## Little_Lisa

Caramel!

Candy corns or Twizzlers?


----------



## Tussan

DonÂ´t know havnÂ´t tasted either





Windows or Linux?

//Jenny


----------



## Little_Lisa

Windows

Yellow or Pink undertones?


----------



## Tussan

Yellow! (and red, since IÂ´m a redhead



)

Skype or regular phone

//Jenny


----------



## terrigurl2004

regular phone (have not tried Skype)

fingernails long or short?


----------



## Tussan

Short (or middle length) to be able to type faster





MSN or ICQ

//Jenny


----------



## terrigurl2004

MSN

Desktop or Laptop


----------



## Tussan

Desktop (but I really need a laptop too)

Pepsi OR Coca-Cola

//Jenny


----------



## bocagirl

neither

yahoo or google


----------



## Little_Lisa

yahoo

Sight or hearing?


----------



## bocagirl

sight

tea or coffee


----------



## Little_Lisa

tea (herbal decaf)

caffeinated or decaf?


----------



## cottoncandy

cafeinated

yes or no?


----------



## Tussan

Yes! (its good to be positive




)

take out OR homecocked?

//Jenny


----------



## terrigurl2004

homecooked

hot tea or ice tea?


----------



## Tussan

hot tea

red OR white wine


----------



## bocagirl

white wine

ipod or cd


----------



## Little_Lisa

ipod

attic or basement?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Attic

elevator or stairs?


----------



## lollipop

elevator, cuz i have to walk stairs everyday, not fun





bowling or pool


----------



## Tussan

Neither!

Atkins or weight watchers


----------



## terrigurl2004

Neither

breakfast or lunch?


----------



## bocagirl

lunch

video or dvd


----------



## lollipop

dvd

Batman or spiderman


----------



## terrigurl2004

November (my B-day month!)

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Spring

Chicken or pork?


----------



## terrigurl2004

chicken

strong or smart?


----------



## cottoncandy

smart

tea or coffee?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Tape

TV or Radio?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Radio

Howard Stern or Rush Limbaugh


----------



## terrigurl2004

Howard Stern

Manhattan, New York or Manhattan, Kansas?


----------



## cottoncandy

fingers

apples or oranges?


----------



## moonlightmysts

apples

regular or decaf


----------



## greeneyedangel

regular

water or pop


----------



## cottoncandy

water

shampoo or conditioner


----------



## greeneyedangel

Conditioner

Fruit or chocolate


----------



## cottoncandy

depends what im craving

skirt or pants?


----------



## terrigurl2004

barefoot

long sleeve or short sleeve


----------



## moonlightmysts

shortsleeves

dogs or cats


----------



## Leony

Dogs

Lover or Friendship


----------



## cottoncandy

lover

hugs or kisses


----------



## lollipop

hugs

(jlo song) jenny from the block or (jlo) waiting for tonight


----------



## cottoncandy

neither, i dont like jlo..

bra or panties


----------



## lollipop

panties then

up or down


----------



## cottoncandy

up

hot or cold chocolate drink


----------



## lollipop

cold

peach e/s or pink e/s


----------



## cottoncandy

peach

brown or black mascara


----------



## lollipop

brown

nude m/u or heavy m/u


----------



## cottoncandy

nude!

naked or dressed


----------



## lollipop

haha, dressed

under wear or no under wear


----------



## cottoncandy

underwear





swimming or tanning


----------



## lollipop

swimming

little mermaid or beauty and the beast


----------



## cottoncandy

little mermaid





fairies or unicorns


----------



## lollipop

fairies then, cuz i don`t know what the other is





comedy or scary movies


----------



## cottoncandy

omg u dont know what a unicorn is?






comedy

red or blue


----------



## Little_Lisa

red

And or &amp;?


----------



## cottoncandy

&amp;

light or tan


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* omg u dont know what a unicorn is?





comedy

red or blue

Hey i`m Dutch.



But now i know


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* &amp;
light or tan

depends on what looks good to someone
yay or yipee


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm missing my tan so i'll say, "Tan."

Yay!

Which is worse:

Runny nose or stopped up nose?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither! lol

breakfast or dinner


----------



## lollipop

dinner

lollipop or sharna


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sharna because your name is beautiful!

Simon says or Duck Duck Goose?


----------



## lollipop

thx Lisa





simon says

monopoly or chess (sp)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Your welcome!





Monopoly

Jenga or Twister?


----------



## lollipop

twister

pacman or autobahn (arcade)


----------



## cottoncandy

pacman

honey or sugar


----------



## Mambz098

can i take both?

crunchy or creamy peanut butter


----------



## Emerald

creamy





Iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## greeneyedangel

iced tea.

coke or 7 up?


----------



## bocagirl

neither

m&amp;m or snickers


----------



## cottoncandy

snickers

spring or summer?


----------



## lollipop

spring

Liar Liar or American Pie


----------



## greeneyedangel

American Pie

Skirt or pants?


----------



## bocagirl

skirts

car or train?


----------



## greeneyedangel

car

Internet or tv?


----------



## lollipop

i`ll take both

red wine or white wine


----------



## cottoncandy

neither i dont like wine

r&amp;b or house music


----------



## bocagirl

r&amp;b

water or juice?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Whipped cream (yum!)

high heels or tennis shoes


----------



## Chrystal

hmmm high heels

coffee or tea


----------



## Sirvinya

tea (but only peppermint or other herbal teas)

meat or veg


----------



## Chrystal

Ohhhh I love peppermint tea!!! YUM!!

I would have to say both!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Kittens!!!!!!

gold or silver


----------



## Chrystal

I like them both but Gold would come first!!

MSN messenger or Yahoo messenger


----------



## cottoncandy

msn

hot or cold?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Hot

Swimming or Suntanning


----------



## canelita

Swimming

Seat or Stand


----------



## terrigurl2004

Stand

run or walk


----------



## cottoncandy

walk

home or away?


----------



## Sirvinya

home

laptop or desktop?


----------



## lollipop

desktop

water or juice


----------



## Sirvinya

water

high end or low end?


----------



## cottoncandy

high end

cats or dogs?


----------



## Sirvinya

dogs

matte or frost?


----------



## cottoncandy

frost

summer or winter?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Summer

color photos or black n' white


----------



## cottoncandy

black n white

scented or nonscented candles


----------



## Little_Lisa

scented

Scented or unscented panty liners?


----------



## terrigurl2004

unsented

bellybutton peircing or nose peircing


----------



## terrigurl2004

REAL

turkey or ham


----------



## Sirvinya

turkey

flashing or static fairy lights?


----------



## SmartStyle437

Flashing

Wrapping or Bags


----------



## Mambz098

bags

flip flops or sneakers


----------



## terrigurl2004

flip flops

eggnog or spiced cider?


----------



## canelita

eggnog

champagne or wine


----------



## lilla

Wine.

White or red wine?


----------



## canelita

red wine

Lighter or Matches


----------



## speerrituall1

Cotton or nylon


----------



## terrigurl2004

cotton

leather or suede


----------



## canelita

leather

iPod or CD player


----------



## greeneyedangel

cd player

flats or heels?


----------



## canelita

HEELS :icon_love

Saturday out or Saturday in


----------



## greeneyedangel

Saturday Out

cheddar or swiss


----------



## Sirvinya

cheddar

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## greeneyedangel

lipstick

short nails or long nails


----------



## canelita

long nails

take out food or home food


----------



## greeneyedangel

home food

alaskan cruise or medditeranian cruise


----------



## canelita

medditeranian cruise

action or drama movies


----------



## lollipop

action

sweet or salt


----------



## Chrystal

Baked

matte or frost shadows


----------



## terrigurl2004

frost shadows

jazz or pop music?


----------



## Sirvinya

Pop if I had to (give me some decent metal!)

long or short hair on blokes?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Luv long hair!

nail color or no color?


----------



## Sirvinya

no colour

black or coloured eye liner?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Black

glitter or no glitter?


----------



## lollipop

depends for what, but i choose glitter

matte or shine


----------



## canelita

matte

long or short hair


----------



## terrigurl2004

long

updo or down?


----------



## canelita

down

scrunchies or hair pins


----------



## terrigurl2004

scrunchie

curly or straight?


----------



## lollipop

both

rain or snow


----------



## terrigurl2004

Snow

day or night?


----------



## canelita

night

type or print


----------



## terrigurl2004

Peanut butter

Turkey or ham?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Turkey

Cotton or Satin pillowcase?


----------



## Mambz098

cotton

books or movies


----------



## Sirvinya

books

skirts or trousers?


----------



## greeneyedangel

trousers (hehe i've never used that word for pants though)






Snow or Sun?


----------



## terrigurl2004

I wanna soak up the SUN!

TV or radio?


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *terrigurl2004* I wanna soak up the SUN!


TV or radio?

tv
glasses or contact lenses


----------



## Little_Lisa

contacts

colored or clear contacts?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Clear

pencil or pen?


----------



## canelita

pen

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## Little_Lisa

sunset

Jigsaw puzzle or crossword puzzle?


----------



## greeneyedangel

cross word puzzle

Cake or fruit?


----------



## canelita

Cake

chocolate or vanilla ice cream


----------



## terrigurl2004

CHOCOLATE!

pie or cake?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cake

Krispy Kreme or Jack N Jill donuts?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Krispy Kreme

honey dipped or jelly filled


----------



## greeneyedangel

honey dipped

Mac or Stila?


----------



## greeneyedangel

mountains

r &amp; b or alternative?


----------



## lollipop

alternative

mars or snickers


----------



## greeneyedangel

snickers

mr sub or Burger King?


----------



## canelita

Burger King

lipglass or lipstick


----------



## greeneyedangel

lipstick

dog or cat?


----------



## Sirvinya

sensible car

milk or plain chocolate?


----------



## greeneyedangel

milk chocolate

chocolate bar or chips?


----------



## canelita

chocolate bar

white chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## greeneyedangel

dark

shower or bath?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shower

Shower curtain or shower doors?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Shower curtain (which is ripped and I need a new one)

soap or shower gel?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* Shower curtain (which is ripped and I need a new one) We just pulled ours down and put shower doors up. I'd send you my shower curtain but it's ripped, too.






Quote:
soap or shower gel? Soap
Loofah or wash cloth?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Loofah

Seinfeld or Friends?


----------



## canelita

Friends

whole wheat pizza or regular dough pizza


----------



## greeneyedangel

whole wheat dough

veggie pizza or meat lovers pizza?


----------



## canelita

meat lovers pizza

pizza pizza or pizza hot


----------



## greeneyedangel

pizza pizza

shrimp or pork


----------



## speerrituall1

shrimp

beans or rice? Now I'm hungry.


----------



## canelita

rice and beans

natural water or mineral water


----------



## bluebird26

mineral water

Cat or Dog?


----------



## greeneyedangel

dog

glass half empty or glass half full?


----------



## Little_Lisa

half full

piercings or tattoos?


----------



## chickylittle

both

firm or soft matress?


----------



## Little_Lisa

firm...actually in between.

regular or cordless mouse?


----------



## chickylittle

cordless

coffee or tea?


----------



## monniej

coffee

tangas or boyshorts


----------



## bluebird26

boyshort

Xbox or Playstation


----------



## greeneyedangel

hmmm Neither

Digital Camera or Disposable camera?


----------



## lovesboxers

digital

candles unscented or scented


----------



## bluebird26

scented

Desktop or laptop computer


----------



## Vonir

laptop






photo or picture?


----------



## bluebird26

photo

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## bluebird26

bottled water

postal letter or e-mail?


----------



## Sirvinya

email

Regular or Diet Coke


----------



## bluebird26

Regular

Skirts or Jeans/pants?


----------



## Sirvinya

jeans

heels or flats?


----------



## bluebird26

heels

pads or tampons?


----------



## greeneyedangel

tampons

Clothes Shopping or Reading?


----------



## chickylittle

clothes shopping

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## looooch

pancakes

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## canelita

chocolate

running or jogging


----------



## bluebird26

jogging

Coffee or tea?


----------



## looooch

coffee

caffeinated or decaf


----------



## bluebird26

decaf

rain or snow


----------



## canelita

none

day or night


----------



## lollipop

neither, but I prefer newspaper

hairspray or gel


----------



## Little_Lisa

gel

mousse or gel?


----------



## acon426

mousse

gold or silver


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gold

Ruby or Sapphire?


----------



## acon426

Sapphire

Diamond or C.Z.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Diamond

White gold or platinum?


----------



## lollipop

platinum

chicken or pork


----------



## Little_Lisa

chicken

chicken leg or chicken breast?


----------



## acon426

chicken breast

skin or skinless


----------



## lollipop

skinless

breakfast or dinner


----------



## GraceGirl7

dinner!

baked or fried


----------



## Little_Lisa

baked

grilled or sauteed?


----------



## canelita

grilled

beach or swimming pool


----------



## Little_Lisa

beach

umbrella or hat?


----------



## greeneyedangel

hat

coffee or tea


----------



## chickylittle

coffee

kiss or hug?


----------



## bluebird26

kiss

early bird or night owl?


----------



## greeneyedangel

early bird

articial sweetners or regular sugar?


----------



## clairey

Cat

Swimming or running?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Swimming

highlights or lowlights


----------



## Little_Lisa

Depends what look you're going for. I could use some lowlights right now myself.

Cheetos or Fritos?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Depends on what color fingers you want right now - hmmm..... I'll take orange - CHEETOS!

Buttered popcorn or carmel popcorn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hmm, salty or sweet? I'll choose caramel right now to get the salty cheeto taste out of my mouth.






Use a napkin or lick your fingers?


----------



## terrigurl2004

both, lick first then napkin

cheetos by the handful or one at a time?


----------



## Little_Lisa

One at a time because I keep telling myself repeatedly, "Okay, this is the last one!"

Onion breath or garlic breath?


----------



## terrigurl2004

garlic, it lasts longer but tastes better!

do you much from a bag or from a bowl?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bag, baby!

Munch with mouth open or closed?


----------



## terrigurl2004

start with it closed, but once I get goin, it takes too much time and effort to keep it closed, particularly when I am shoveling it in! (lovely, huh?)

Do you eat those that fall to the floor or throw them out?


----------



## Little_Lisa

My dog usually eats them before I can pick them up to eat them myself.

Pussy cat or kitty cat?


----------



## lollipop

both

shoarma or pizza


----------



## greeneyedangel

pizza

sushi or veal?


----------



## chickylittle

sushi

red or white meat


----------



## GraceGirl7

white meat all the way!! (I rarely eat red meat.)

fast or slow songs


----------



## lilla

Fast songs.

chicken or fresh garden salad?


----------



## chickylittle

ummm...chicken

gum or mint?


----------



## lilla

Gum.

Tacos or burrito?


----------



## lollipop

neither

wrinkles or acne


----------



## lollipop

hairy on the head, bald on the body






horror movies or action


----------



## cottoncandy

action

black or brown


----------



## lollipop

uhm brown

spiderman or batman


----------



## cottoncandy

batman, but not the new one

snakes or spiders


----------



## lollipop

snakes

school or work


----------



## cottoncandy

neither!

msn or yahoo messenger?


----------



## lollipop

uhm msn

junkfood or healthy food


----------



## cottoncandy

healthy food

google or yahoo? (can u tell im out of ideas lol)


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* healthy food
google or yahoo? (can u tell im out of ideas lol)

same here




google

the or game?


----------



## greeneyedangel

The Or Game!

regular tv or movies?


----------



## Little_Lisa

movies

Romantic comedies or slap stick comedies?


----------



## livlegacy629

Romantic comedies

dog or cat


----------



## Little_Lisa

dog

birthcontrol pills or condoms?


----------



## terrigurl2004

pills

Cottoncandy or candy corn?


----------



## livlegacy629

Cottoncandy

pants or skirt


----------



## terrigurl2004

Originally Posted by *livlegacy629* Cottoncandy
Oh I Agree!!!
Pants or skirt? Hmmm... Pants most of the time

belt or no belt?


----------



## livlegacy629

belt

long hair or short hair?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Long hair

short skirt or long?


----------



## livlegacy629

short

long nails or short


----------



## greeneyedangel

long

tan or no tan?


----------



## chickylittle

currently...no tan

sing or dance?


----------



## litlbitprincess

sing

shower or bath


----------



## chickylittle

bath

long or short nails?


----------



## litlbitprincess

long

pink lips or red lips


----------



## cottoncandy

pink

salty or sweet?


----------



## litlbitprincess

sweet

chocolate or candy


----------



## bluebird26

chocolate

Television or Internet?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Internet

shy or outspoken?


----------



## chickylittle

outspoken

laugh or cry?


----------



## Little_Lisa

laugh

pop your fingers or your toes?


----------



## Squirrel27

fingers

blue e/s or green e/s


----------



## Little_Lisa

green

cashews or almonds?


----------



## chickylittle

cashews

peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Squirrel27

peanut butter

strawberry or blueberry


----------



## Little_Lisa

strawberry

lick your lips or bat your eyelashes?


----------



## Squirrel27

bat eyelashes

broken nail or paper cut


----------



## chickylittle

paper cut

people person or hermit?


----------



## Little_Lisa

people person

Ingrown toenail or an infected butt hair?


----------



## Squirrel27

butt hair

pimple or blackhead


----------



## chickylittle

blackhead

blind or deaf


----------



## Squirrel27

blind

skirt or dress


----------



## Little_Lisa

I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear out of the other so I choose blind.

Lose an arm or a leg?


----------



## Squirrel27

arm

movie or tv show


----------



## Little_Lisa

both

read the book or watch the movie?


----------



## Squirrel27

read first then watch the movie after

comedy or horror


----------



## chickylittle

both

suntan or swim?


----------



## greeneyedangel

suntan

Apple pie or Blueberry pie


----------



## chickylittle

neither

rice or potatoes?


----------



## looooch

potatoes

ski or surf


----------



## chickylittle

surf

do you prefer men with or without chest hair?


----------



## cottoncandy

either as long as its not too much hair

documentaries or reality tv?


----------



## greeneyedangel

reality tv

dark hair on men or light hair on men?


----------



## litlbitprincess

dark hair

cheesecake or apple pie


----------



## lilla

Cheesecake.

Tupperware or Rubbermaid?

Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* dark hair 
cheesecake or apple pie


----------



## litlbitprincess

Rubbermaid

white gold or yellow gold


----------



## Squirrel27

white gold

spiders or rats


----------



## greeneyedangel

rats

club or restaurant?


----------



## Squirrel27

club

sing or dance


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both! I can't choose.

High or low pitched voice?


----------



## chickylittle

inbetween

butter or margarine


----------



## Little_Lisa

butter

fold your jeans or hang them up?


----------



## Squirrel27

hang them up

sweater or jacket


----------



## Little_Lisa

sweater

Turtle neck or mock neck?


----------



## greeneyedangel

turtleneck

Pointed toe shoes or rounded toe shoes?


----------



## Squirrel27

rounded

red nail polish or french manicure


----------



## greeneyedangel

french manicure

square nails or round nails?


----------



## Squirrel27

round

school or work


----------



## bluebird26

work

married or single?


----------



## Squirrel27

single

dior or chanel


----------



## bluebird26

Chanel

sea or lake?


----------



## Squirrel27

sea

diamond or ruby


----------



## bluebird26

ruby (but it has to be the best kind out there




)

TV news or newspaper?


----------



## Squirrel27

tv

perfume or lotion


----------



## bluebird26

perfume

bikini or swimming suit


----------



## Squirrel27

bikini

wax or shave


----------



## bluebird26

war

ride a car o take the bus/train?


----------



## Squirrel27

car

puppy or kitten


----------



## greeneyedangel

puppy

loose power or pressed powder?


----------



## Squirrel27

loose powder

light skin or dark skin


----------



## terrigurl2004

Dark skin

Natural or dramatic?


----------



## Little_Lisa

dramatic

Curl your eyelashes:

Yes or no?


----------



## terrigurl2004

Yes

Heated curler or regular?


----------



## Little_Lisa

regular

Mud wrestling or Arm wrestling?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Arm wrestling

hair gel or hairspray


----------



## greeneyedangel

Neither.

CNN or Friends?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Friends

Sweet &amp; Sour Chicken or Honey Garlic Ribs


----------



## Little_Lisa

rice

Green Beans or Pork N Beans?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Green Beans

potatoes or fries


----------



## Little_Lisa

potatoes

chips with salsa or queso?


----------



## litlbitprincess

queso although I am not sure what it is but might try it lol as I don't eat chips

watermelon or banana


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* queso although I am not sure what it is but might try it lol as I don't eat chips
watermelon or banana

Queso is a cheese dip.
Banana

TV Show:

Lost or Survivor?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Queso is a cheese dip.
Banana

TV Show:

Lost or Survivor?

Sounds good!






Survivor

lace or silk


----------



## Little_Lisa

silk

Egyptian Cotton or Satin sheets?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Egyptian Cotton

roses or carnations


----------



## Little_Lisa

roses

Cotton balls or cotton pads?


----------



## litlbitprincess

cotton pads

fake christmas tree or real


----------



## looooch

Fake

vacation in Italy or France


----------



## litlbitprincess

France

snow or rain


----------



## greeneyedangel

snow

boxers or briefs (on a guy


----------



## litlbitprincess

boxers

suit or jeans on guys


----------



## greeneyedangel

jeans

go to the gym or stay home and watch tv?


----------



## litlbitprincess

gym most of the time





candelight dinner home or out


----------



## greeneyedangel

night out (depends actually)

glitter or shimmer?


----------



## litlbitprincess

shimmer

sunrise or sunset


----------



## greeneyedangel

sunrise

pepsi or coke?


----------



## litlbitprincess

neither

wine or beer


----------



## greeneyedangel

neither!

rum or vodka?


----------



## litlbitprincess

vodka

water or pop


----------



## litlbitprincess

hot tea

Whip cream or Ice cream


----------



## Squirrel27

ice cream

paint your own nails or manicure at salon


----------



## litlbitprincess

Paint my own

Do your own eyebrows or have them done prof?


----------



## Squirrel27

do my own

liquid eyeliner or pencil


----------



## litlbitprincess

liquid

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Squirrel27

lipstick

pink blush or red blush


----------



## litlbitprincess

pink

false eyelashes or not


----------



## Squirrel27

not

natural color or dyed hair


----------



## litlbitprincess

natural right now but getting streaks soon

pj's or nightgown


----------



## Squirrel27

pj's

radio stations or CDs/cassettes


----------



## litlbitprincess

downloads

pop or rap


----------



## Squirrel27

neither, rock and metal

pen or pencil


----------



## litlbitprincess

pen

pink glitter liner or silver glitter liner


----------



## greeneyedangel

silver glitter

black eyeliner or brown eyeliner?


----------



## litlbitprincess

black

fruit or veggies


----------



## Squirrel27

fruit

water or juice


----------



## litlbitprincess

water

milk or juice


----------



## Squirrel27

juice

air freshener or scented candle


----------



## litlbitprincess

candle

chicken or fish


----------



## Squirrel27

chicken

clear or colored nail polish


----------



## litlbitprincess

clear or light pink mostly lol

long or short nails


----------



## Squirrel27

long

long or short hair


----------



## litlbitprincess

long

blonde or brunette


----------



## Squirrel27

brunette

black or colored mascara


----------



## litlbitprincess

black

suit on a guy or jeans


----------



## Squirrel27

jeans

magazines or books


----------



## litlbitprincess

both

dar haired man or light


----------



## Squirrel27

dark

house or apartment


----------



## litlbitprincess

House

kids or no kids


----------



## Squirrel27

no kids

big city or small town


----------



## litlbitprincess

big city now as we joined Halifax

girlie girl or tom boy


----------



## Squirrel27

girlie girl

go to the movies or see a play


----------



## litlbitprincess

Both

walk or jog


----------



## GraceGirl7

jog (even though I do both!!)

eat out or cook


----------



## litlbitprincess

cook

heels or flats


----------



## greeneyedangel

heels

capris or shorts?


----------



## litlbitprincess

v- necks

flower garden or veggie garden


----------



## greeneyedangel

both

gold or silver?


----------



## looooch

silver

pepsi or coke


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ack! Neither!

Guys or Girls?


----------



## Squirrel27

guys

boyfriend or husband


----------



## SqueeKee

husband

city or country?


----------



## looooch

city

computer or TV


----------



## Squirrel27

long nails

brush or comb


----------



## looooch

brush

shampoo and condioner in one or separate


----------



## Squirrel27

separate

oily hair or split ends


----------



## looooch

neither

desktop or laptop


----------



## Squirrel27

laptop

wine or beer


----------



## looooch

wine

salty or sweet


----------



## Squirrel27

sweet

fruits or nuts


----------



## looooch

nuts

cold or hot


----------



## Squirrel27

cold

checkers or chess


----------



## looooch

chess

poker or blackjack


----------



## Squirrel27

blackjack

computer games or board games


----------



## looooch

board games

liquid or pencil eyeliner


----------



## bluebird26

pencil eyeliner

walk or drive


----------



## looooch

drive

hike or jog


----------



## bluebird26

hike

DVD or movie theather


----------



## looooch

DVD

makeuptalk or makeupalley


----------



## bluebird26

Hmmm

Makeuptalk (for now




)

exercise freak or balanced dieter


----------



## looooch

balanced dieter

blue eyes or brown


----------



## Squirrel27

green

red lipstick or brown lipstick


----------



## looooch

red

blush or bronzer


----------



## greeneyedangel

blush

colors or neutrals?


----------



## looooch

both

black or color mascara


----------



## greeneyedangel

black

Stiletto or wedge shoes?


----------



## looooch

stiletto

flipflops or closed toe shoes


----------



## greeneyedangel

flip flops

glossy or matte lips?


----------



## looooch

glossy

eyeline only upper or both upper and lower lashline


----------



## Squirrel27

both

mascara on upper lashes or both upper and lower


----------



## looooch

upper only

lipliner or not


----------



## Squirrel27

lipliner

scented or unscented lipgloss


----------



## looooch

scented

scented or unscented lotion


----------



## Squirrel27

scented

fruity scents or flower scents


----------



## looooch

fruity scents

gmail or yahoo


----------



## Squirrel27

yahoo

north or south


----------



## looooch

north

east or west


----------



## Squirrel27

west

summer or winter


----------



## Zoey

SUMMER

today or tomorrow?


----------



## Little_Lisa

tomorrow

Use the same bath towel twice or get a new one?


----------



## Squirrel27

new one

lemon or lime


----------



## greeneyedangel

lemon

steak or shrimp?


----------



## Squirrel27

steak

pork or beef


----------



## Little_Lisa

beef

use your hand or a toy?


----------



## Squirrel27

toy

hot shower or cold shower


----------



## SqueeKee

hot shower

shower or bath?


----------



## Little_Lisa

shower

body oil or lotion?


----------



## greeneyedangel

lotion

scented or unscented deoderant?


----------



## Squirrel27

scented

men who wear make up: hot or not


----------



## greeneyedangel

not hot

zip hoodie or pull over hoodie?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Not! Unless it's Johnny Depp! :icon_love

Wink or head nod?


----------



## Squirrel27

wink

peanuts or almonds


----------



## GraceGirl7

peanuts (even though I love 'em both!)

kiss or hug


----------



## Squirrel27

kiss

picnic or restaurant


----------



## SqueeKee

restaurant


----------



## greeneyedangel

Originally Posted by *Kee* restaurant Heheh u gotta give us an "or" option. Its ok I'll do it for ya!
breakfast or no breakfast?


----------



## SqueeKee

I'm really bad at this game






breakfast!

beer or wine?


----------



## greeneyedangel

its ok you'll get the hang of it





I'd say niether!

white sause or red sause on pasta?


----------



## SqueeKee

mmm..both! and green sauce too!

heels or flats?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Definitely, heels!

Bake a cake from a box or from scratch?


----------



## Squirrel27

scratch

rats or mice


----------



## SqueeKee

Neither ! Used to feed them to my snakes





Snakes or Bugs


----------



## Squirrel27

snakes

tigers or wolves


----------



## SqueeKee

wolves

monkeys or cats


----------



## Squirrel27

monkeys

coyotes or foxes


----------



## SqueeKee

foxes

travel by boat or by plane?


----------



## Squirrel27

boat

red lipstick or red nail polish


----------



## Little_Lisa

lipstick

taco or hotdog?


----------



## Squirrel27

taco

beans or nuts


----------



## Little_Lisa

both

Hoop earrings or long dangly ones?


----------



## looooch

long dangly ones

one night stand or threesome


----------



## SqueeKee

both (well, when I was single




)

diamonds or sapphires


----------



## looooch

both, im not picky





single or married


----------



## Little_Lisa

married

Nibble on the neck or on the ear?


----------



## looooch

neck

lick or bite


----------



## Little_Lisa

lick

give or receive lap dance?


----------



## looooch

both

strip club: yes or no


----------



## Squirrel27

yes

threesome with 2 guys or 2 girls


----------



## monniej

no

flats of stilletos


----------



## Squirrel27

stilletos

shoes match purse or not


----------



## Little_Lisa

2 girls!

Stilletos!

Match!

All shaved or just groomed down there?


----------



## SqueeKee

All Shaved

Guy's hair: long or short?


----------



## Little_Lisa

short

blonde or brunette?


----------



## looooch

brunette

Guys clothes: dressed up or casual


----------



## SqueeKee

Naked





Girls: Long hair or short?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Both, depends on the girl. (lol at naked)

Anal:

Yes or no?


----------



## SqueeKee

Yes

Sex: Top or Bottom?


----------



## Little_Lisa

top

one finger or two?


----------



## SqueeKee

depends on where it is





sex outdoors, yes or no?


----------



## Little_Lisa

yes, please

Lots of foreplay or get down to business?


----------



## SqueeKee

again, depends!

Big guys or small guys? Not penis size - body hight and structure


----------



## Little_Lisa

Big

Handcuffs:

Yay or nay?


----------



## SqueeKee

yay

piercings: hot or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (on guys and girls)


----------



## looooch

HOT

chest hair: hot or not


----------



## SqueeKee

definitely hot, depending on how much though . . . guerilla hairy is too much





Big Feet, Big Meat: True or False? LOL


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Kee* definitely hot, depending on how much though . . . guerilla hairy is too much




Big Feet, Big Meat: True or False? LOL

lol, and agree
Well they all have big feet, don't they? so false

boxers or briefs


----------



## SqueeKee

boxers (or boxer-briefs) . . . briefs are gross &gt;.&lt;

facial hair or none. (on a man, ofc



)


----------



## greeneyedangel

no facial hair

built muscle guy or "just normal" guy?


----------



## SqueeKee

built muscle guy, or just big framed . . . I don't like 'em under 6' and 220 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

good looking and lots of money or good looking and great personality?


----------



## looooch

good looking and great personality

Who should make more money, you or the man


----------



## SqueeKee

Doesn't matter to me

If you had to chose: Wide shoulders &amp; chest with a pudgy belly or slender with a 6 pack? (on a man, ofc)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Wide shoulders &amp; chest with a pudgy belly. I like 'em thick!

Sensitive man or a macho man?


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Wide shoulders &amp; chest with a pudgy belly. I like 'em thick! Me too!





Quote:
Sensitive man or a macho man? Somewhere in between
Pig or a Gentleman?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gentleman, ofcourse.

Make the first move or let them?


----------



## SqueeKee

Let them - if it's a guy.

If you were going to be kidnapped in some fantasy, would your captor be a Pirate or a Cowboy?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! You come up with some really cute stuff, Kee.

Pirate!

What do you prefer for a massage:

A light, gentle touch or a deep tissue massage?


----------



## SqueeKee

Light tickling on my back . . . massages tickle me too much and i end up laughing and squirming - lol

um . . . try to figure out something to post in this thread or go on to another one?


----------



## Little_Lisa

haha! Try to figure out something.

curling iron or flat iron?


----------



## looooch

flat iron

baking or cooking


----------



## SqueeKee

Curling Iron, cause I use a clothes iron to straighten my hair





Tousled hair worn down, or sexy updo

(Baking I'm so damned good at it)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tousled hair worn down (I like sexy updos too, though.)

Tera Patrick or Carmen Electra?


----------



## SqueeKee

Tera Fuckin PatricK . . . but I wouldn't kick Carmen out of my bed for eating crackers






Jenna Jameson or Jenna Haze?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jenna Haze

Aria Giovanni or Asia Carrera?


----------



## SqueeKee

Dammit, that's a tough one but I'll have to go with Aria Giovanni.

Asian Carrera or Kobe Tai?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Another tough one. I'll go with Asia.

Jewel De Nyle or Belladonna?


----------



## SqueeKee

Belladonna - not the prettiest, but she is so awesome at blowjobs



I could watch her all day!

Jessica Drake or Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Stormy, I guess.

Briana Banks or Dita Von Teese?


----------



## SqueeKee

Dita &lt;3 Burlesque





Ok or Okay? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa

okay

lol or lmao?


----------



## SqueeKee

lmao

rofl or rotgl?


----------



## Little_Lisa

rofl

sleepy or wide awake?


----------



## SqueeKee

sleepy

Feather Pillow or one of those regular ones?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Regular

Queen or King bed?


----------



## SqueeKee

Queen

What's better: Watermelon or Honeydew?


----------



## Little_Lisa

watermelon

cucumber or zucchini?


----------



## SqueeKee

cucumber

Cake or Cookies


----------



## Little_Lisa

I love them both!

Peach or Blackberry Cobbler?


----------



## SqueeKee

BOTH! plus blueberry . . . . dammit all this talk of food is making me so hungry! I just posted a bunch of my reipes in the home forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cars or trucks


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* BOTH! plus blueberry . . . . dammit all this talk of food is making me so hungry! I just posted a bunch of my reipes in the home forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Cars or trucks

(Yeah, it's making me hungry, too! I want to check out your recipes. How've you been keeping up posting in here and posting recipes at the same time? You've got skills.)
Cars

Corvette or Mustang?


----------



## SqueeKee

Neither . . .

Big, sexy, rough, dirty TRUCKS, baby!!!!!





Dogde or Ford or Chevy


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* (Yeah, it's making me hungry, too! I want to check out your recipes. How've you been keeping up posting in here and posting recipes at the same time? You've got skills.)
Cars

Corvette or Mustang?

Mustang, i have one
pool or hot tub


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* Neither . . . 
Big, sexy, rough, dirty TRUCKS, baby!!!!!






Dogde or Ford or Chevy

Dodge, that's what my husband drives.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *looooch* Mustang, i have one
pool or hot tub

I have a pool but I want a hot tub.
Burp or fart?


----------



## SqueeKee

&lt;3 Dodges . . . especially big black dodge 3500's, lifted, with bigass wheels


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* &lt;3 Dodges . . . especially big black dodge 3500's, lifted, with bigass wheels



Where's my this or that?Gimme sum!


----------



## SqueeKee

VHS or DVD?


----------



## looooch

VHS...too many problems with DVDs

digital or clock watch


----------



## Little_Lisa

I don't wear a watch but i'll go with digital.

Lemon or lime in your water?


----------



## Squirrel27

lime

leather or fur


----------



## Little_Lisa

leather

Teri Hatcher or Eva Longoria?


----------



## SqueeKee

Eva *drools*

Brad Pitt or Vince Vaughan


----------



## Little_Lisa

Brad Pitt

Naked twister or strip poker?


----------



## SqueeKee

strip poker

regular forums or games forums?


----------



## Little_Lisa

games





Etch A Sketch or Rubix Cube?


----------



## looooch

etch a sketch

simon or connect 4


----------



## SqueeKee

neither

orlando bloom or jonny depp


----------



## looooch

gimme some JOHNNY





johnny depp or brad pitt


----------



## SqueeKee

jonny (he's hot for a skinny guy)

Ashton Kutcher or bruce willis?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ashton Kutcher

Katie Holmes or Nicole Kidman?


----------



## looooch

nicole

nicole kidman or natalie portman


----------



## SqueeKee

Nicole

luy lui or drue barrymore?

damn you fast people

luy lui or drue barrymore?


----------



## looooch

drew

drew or cameron diaz


----------



## SqueeKee

drew

cameron diaz or lucy lui?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cameron

Charlize Theron or Reese Witherspoon?


----------



## looooch

charlize

charlize or jennifer gardner


----------



## SqueeKee

Reese, but only if she comes with her husband

damon or affleck?

(damn you fast people AGAIN &gt;:| )

Jennifer

now, damon or affleck?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Damon

Jim Carrey or Mike Myers?


----------



## SqueeKee

neither

Pam Anderson or Tommy Lee?


----------



## looooch

neither

jennifer aniston or jennifer lopez


----------



## SqueeKee

aniston

aniston or courtney cox


----------



## Little_Lisa

Neither. I'll pass on the hepatitis.

Matthew McConaughey or Penelope Cruz?

Yall are fast!

Aniston


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Kee* aniston
aniston or courtney cox

aniston
joey or chandler


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Neither. I'll pass on the hepatitis.
Matthew McConaughey or Penelope Cruz?

Yall are fast!

Aniston

neither
tom cruz or collin ferrell


----------



## SqueeKee

chandler

Ferrell

joey or ross?


----------



## looooch

joey

seinfeld yes or no


----------



## SqueeKee

no

which is funnier: seinfeld or everybody loves raymond?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Everybody Loves Raymond

Surface or Invasion?


----------



## SqueeKee

neither

CSI or CSI Miami


----------



## Little_Lisa

CSI Miami

King Of Queens or The George Lopez show?


----------



## SqueeKee

george lopez

who's funnier: chris rock or eddy murphy?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hmm.....Eddy Murphy.

Ellen DeGeneres or Paula Poundstone?


----------



## SqueeKee

Hmm...Ellen

Who's hotter: George Clooney or Brad Pitt?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Brad Pitt

The Hunt for Pink huntober or Indiana Bones and the Temple of Boom Boom?


----------



## SqueeKee

lmao, I wouldn't know

Peter North or Ron Jeremy

LOL!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Peter North

North or South? (i'm running out of this or thats.)


----------



## SqueeKee

lol South, it's warmer




North sucks





Winter or Summer


----------



## Squirrel27

paper

cd player or ipod


----------



## Little_Lisa

ipod

forgive and forget or get even?


----------



## Squirrel27

get even

boots or sandals


----------



## lollipop

boots

Beverly Hills or Melrose Place


----------



## greeneyedangel

Beverly Hills





Alcoholic drinks with or without some sort of fruit juice?


----------



## Squirrel27

with

black pen or blue pen


----------



## Little_Lisa

blue

Squats or Lunges?


----------



## SqueeKee

squats

fruit or vegetable


----------



## Squirrel27

fruit

french fries or mashed potatoes


----------



## Little_Lisa

mashed potatoes (especially garlic ones...mmm!)

How do you like to eat your apples:

With the skin peeled or unpeeled?


----------



## Squirrel27

unpeeled

black olives or green olives


----------



## Little_Lisa

I like them both equally.

Peeled or Unpeeled potatoes?


----------



## Squirrel27

peeled

italian food or mexican food


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mexican

Have an appetizer or wait for the main course?


----------



## Squirrel27

appetizer

cabbage or lettuce


----------



## Little_Lisa

cabbage

Srambled or hard boiled eggs?


----------



## Squirrel27

scrambled

fresh or canned tuna


----------



## Little_Lisa

I prefer it fresh but I tend to eat it from the can more often.

Jack or Sawyer from Lost?


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't know. Never watched that show






lipstick/gloss with lipliner or without


----------



## Little_Lisa

with

Foundation:

Before or after eye makeup?


----------



## Squirrel27

before

eyeliner before or after eyeshadow


----------



## kitekat

Before

Easter or Halloween?


----------



## Sarah84

Neither are really made a big deal of here, but I'll say Halloween

Lost or Invasion?


----------



## Squirrel27

mountains

lipgloss with or without glitter


----------



## lilla

Without glitter.

House in Hawaii or New Zealand?

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* mountains
lipgloss with or without glitter


----------



## lollipop

Hawaii

MAC paints or MAC shadesticks


----------



## lilla

MAC shadesticks

Mac or Stila l/s?


----------



## lollipop

uhm I don`t wear l/s





green or purple eyeshadow


----------



## Squirrel27

purple

black eyeshadow or white eyeshadow


----------



## Chrystal

Black eye shadow

Red or green grapes?


----------



## Squirrel27

red

cookies or cake


----------



## Sirvinya

Cookies

plain or milk chocolate?


----------



## lilla

milk chocolate.

cat or a bird pet?


----------



## kitekat

Cat!

Fairies or mermaids?


----------



## lilla

Fairies.

Discovery channel or animal planet channel?


----------



## Killah22

Discovery Channel

Get rich or Die Trying?


----------



## lilla

Get rich.

New York city or Seattle?


----------



## Squirrel27

New York

minty gum or sweet gum


----------



## lilla

minty gum

Ice skating or skiing?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Skiing

Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## lilla

headache

movie or dinner?


----------



## breathless

Originally Posted by *lilla* headache 
movie or dinner?

dinner
daisys or roses


----------



## Squirrel27

roses

paper clips or staples


----------



## lilla

staples.

hot or ice tea?


----------



## Squirrel27

hot

lip ring or nose ring


----------



## lilla

neither.

Laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## litlbitprincess

laptop

tea or cofee


----------



## lilla

coffee

Roses or daisies?


----------



## lilla

picnic on a blanket.

Bubble bath or bath oil?


----------



## MACz.Addict

Bubble Bath

North America or Europe


----------



## Squirrel27

Europe

MAC eyeshadows or pigments


----------



## lilla

MAC eyeshadows.

Gin or vodka?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Neither i'm a rye girl






Vacation partying on the beach/clubs in Cancun or sightseeing and travelling Europe?


----------



## lilla

Travelling Europe!

Red or pink nail polish?


----------



## Squirrel27

red

black eyeliner or brown eyeliner


----------



## lilla

black eyeliner or brown eyeliner.

banana or apple?


----------



## Zoey

banana

Melon or Mango? (this one is for Rosie,LOL)


----------



## litlbitprincess

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Squirrel27

lipstick

blue or purple eyeshadow


----------



## lilla

purple eyeshadow.

Drama or comedy movie?


----------



## litlbitprincess

comedy

Tall man or average man


----------



## lilla

average man.

travel by air or by train?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Air

going out or staying home


----------



## lilla

staying home.

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## litlbitprincess

neither water please






beer or wine


----------



## lilla

wine

Boxing or hockey?


----------



## litlbitprincess

hockey

rain or snow


----------



## lilla

rain.

bath or shower?


----------



## litlbitprincess

bath

flower garden or rose garden


----------



## Zoey

flower garden

cherry or blueberry?


----------



## lilla

plastic.

Italy or Spain?


----------



## KittySkyfish

Spain!

Cardio or weights?


----------



## Little_Lisa

weights

Robin Williams or Billy Crystal?


----------



## Squirrel27

Billy

Marilyn Monroe or Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Toughie! I like 'em both but I guess i'd have to go with Audrey Hepburn.

Which pick-up-line would you rather use:

*You touch his shirt and ask, "Is this cotton?" Wait for response. Then touch down in the crotch area and say, "Oh, this must be felt."* or *Are you a parking ticket? (What?) You got fine written all over you.?*


----------



## lilla

neither of them.

Cheetos or nutri-grain bar?


----------



## Squirrel27

neither

airplane or ship


----------



## lollipop

ship

tango or salsa


----------



## greeneyedangel

salsa

city or country?


----------



## cottoncandy

country

fruits or vegetables?


----------



## lilla

fruits.

green or blue?


----------



## greeneyedangel

green

gold or silver?


----------



## lilla

gold.

jazz or country?


----------



## Summer

Jazz,

Stars or Planets?


----------



## lilla

Planets.

money or love?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Love!

Fate or coincidence?


----------



## lilla

Fate

cold or headache?


----------



## dragueur

cold

high maintenance or low maintenance?


----------



## lilla

low maintenance.

male or female cat?


----------



## Squirrel27

female

yahoo or hotmail


----------



## lilla

yahoo.

matte or shiny l/s?


----------



## Squirrel27

matte

matte or shimmery eyeshadow


----------



## lilla

shimmery eyeshadow.

drama or si-fi movies?


----------



## Squirrel27

drama

chocolate or fruity candy


----------



## lilla

chocolate.

Friends or relatives?


----------



## Squirrel27

friends

horses or donkeys


----------



## lilla

horses.

Goats or sheep?


----------



## Squirrel27

goats

tigers or lions


----------



## lilla

tigers

monkeys or birds?


----------



## Squirrel27

monkeys

elephants or zebras


----------



## dragueur

elephants

chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## lilla

chocolate.

Law and Order or ER?


----------



## Squirrel27

law and order

green nail polish or blue nail polish


----------



## lilla

green nail polish

mangos or grapes?


----------



## dragueur

mangoes

slippers or shoes?


----------



## lilla

shoes

runny nose or cough?


----------



## Squirrel27

runny nose

zippers or buttons


----------



## lilla

buttons.

Canada or Mexico?


----------



## Squirrel27

canada

italy or france


----------



## dragueur

France!

ballpen or signpen?


----------



## lilla

ballpen

fried or steamed rice?


----------



## Squirrel27

fried

pancakes or waffles


----------



## lilla

pancakes

noodles or rice?


----------



## Squirrel27

noodles

tea or coffee


----------



## Little_Lisa

tea

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## lilla

hot tea

curly hair or not?


----------



## Squirrel27

curly





or


----------



## lilla

backpack or purse?


----------



## Squirrel27

purse

tank top or tube top


----------



## lilla

tank top

skirt or shorts?


----------



## greeneyedangel

skirt

flip flops or sneakers?


----------



## Squirrel27

flip flops

internet or cell phone


----------



## Summer

Internet.

Day or Night


----------



## Never2muchMU

Night.

movers or shakers


----------



## lilla

movers.

Crackers or chips?


----------



## Squirrel27

crackers

Mac or Stila


----------



## dragueur

can i say both??



i'll choose MAC since it's cheaper..lol

lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## lilla

lipstick

Montana or North Dakota?


----------



## Squirrel27

I don't know...never been to either of them

Mexico or Spain


----------



## lilla

Spain

Italy or Greece?


----------



## Squirrel27

Italy

Germany or Austria


----------



## lilla

Germany

England or Ireland?


----------



## SqueeKee

IRELAND!

Lake or Ocean?


----------



## Squirrel27

ocean

flowers or trees


----------



## SqueeKee

Trees

Grass or Sand


----------



## Squirrel27

grass

glass or plastic


----------



## SqueeKee

glass

shower curtain or door?


----------



## lilla

shower curtain

crayons or dry pencil colors?


----------



## Squirrel27

pencils

oil paint or watercolors


----------



## lilla

oil paint

Bayer or Advil?


----------



## Squirrel27

advil

soap or body wash


----------



## theGreenMonster

Bodywash

Vahlrona or Godiva?


----------



## lilla

Godiva

blanket or comforter?


----------



## Squirrel27

blanket

sunrise or sunset


----------



## lilla

sunset

Loreal or Max Factor?


----------



## Squirrel27

max factor

dior or nars


----------



## lilla

nars

Chanel or Lancome?


----------



## Squirrel27

lancome

cover girl or revlon


----------



## lilla

cover girl

North or South Pole?


----------



## Squirrel27

north

silver or gold


----------



## theGreenMonster

silver

green eyes or blue?


----------



## lilla

green eyes

Pda or pda phone?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither cause i dont know what they are...

mac or stila?


----------



## lilla

Both.

Walmart or Target?


----------



## Squirrel27

target

mcdonald's or burger king


----------



## cottoncandy

burger king

spring or summer?


----------



## Squirrel27

spring

fall or winter


----------



## lilla

winter

creme or powder blush?


----------



## greeneyedangel

powder

eye shadows or pigments?


----------



## lilla

eye shadows

pressed or loose powder?


----------



## Squirrel27

loose

clear or colored lipgloss


----------



## dragueur

colored lipgloss

green or blue?


----------



## lilla

green

red or purple?


----------



## cottoncandy

red

smoker or non smoker?


----------



## Squirrel27

non smoker

Europe or Asia


----------



## cottoncandy

asia

train or bus


----------



## lilla

train

pen or pencil?


----------



## Squirrel27

pen

sheer or matte lipstick


----------



## lilla

sheer

email or mail?


----------



## Squirrel27

email

watch or clock


----------



## Summer

clock

Dog or Cat


----------



## Squirrel27

dog

rabbit or hamster


----------



## lilla

rabbit

bird or fish?


----------



## Squirrel27

bird

chicken or turkey


----------



## cottoncandy

chicken

pork or beef?


----------



## lilla

both

fish or chicken?


----------



## Summer

fish

plane or train


----------



## birdwing

train

apple or banana


----------



## Squirrel27

banana

strawberry or blueberry


----------



## Summer

Strawberry

walk or run


----------



## lilla

walk

swim or run?


----------



## Summer

swim

movie stars or rock stars?


----------



## lilla

rock stars

white or cream color walls?


----------



## Squirrel27

white

piercing or tattoo


----------



## lilla

neither

sony playstation or microsoft xbox?


----------



## Summer

Originally Posted by *lilla* neither
sony playstation or microsoft xbox?

Xbox
New York or California


----------



## Little_Lisa

New York

Grape or strawberry?


----------



## Summer

Strawberry

Jeans or skirt?


----------



## lilla

Jeans

hot or cold cereal?


----------



## Squirrel27

cold

bath or shower


----------



## Summer

shower

day or night


----------



## Squirrel27

night

black mascara or brown mascara


----------



## lilla

black mascara

red or pink l/s?


----------



## Squirrel27

red

purple or brown l/s


----------



## Summer

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* red
purple or brown l/s

Brown
High heels or flats?


----------



## Squirrel27

high heels

leather jacket or fur coat


----------



## Summer

Leather Jacket

sports star or movie star


----------



## Squirrel27

movie star

comedy or drama


----------



## Summer

comedy

Adventure or Mystery


----------



## Squirrel27

mystery

newspaper or news on tv


----------



## Summer

news on tv

books or internet


----------



## Squirrel27

internet

chatrooms or forums


----------



## Summer

forums

shoes or sneakers


----------



## Squirrel27

shoes

necklace or bracelet


----------



## Summer

Necklace

Gold or Silver


----------



## Squirrel27

silver

cotton or silk


----------



## Summer

cotton

glass or plastic


----------



## Little_Lisa

glass

padded bra or those butt panties?


----------



## Summer

lol padded bra

fake long nails or real short nails


----------



## lilla

real short nails

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Summer

Can I say both? lol

club or concert?


----------



## lilla

concert

jazz or disco?


----------



## litlbitprincess

little or each

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate


----------



## lilla

Dark Chocolate

big or miniture dog?


----------



## Summer

a big fluffy one

paint or wall paper


----------



## litlbitprincess

paint

milk or water


----------



## Summer

water

fish or steak


----------



## litlbitprincess

Fish

Soup or stew (Congrats you are almost there




)


----------



## lilla

Soup

poodle or beagle?


----------



## Summer

thanks thanks! I can't wait to hit that video forum!!! lol





soup

trees or cement?


----------



## litlbitprincess

beagle

chinese or pizza


----------



## litlbitprincess

trees or cement?

trees

ocean or lake


----------



## Summer

pizza

sun or moon


----------



## Summer

oops. ocean

skirt or pants


----------



## litlbitprincess

sun

candy or chips


----------



## litlbitprincess

pants

chips or candy lol


----------



## Summer

candy

east coast or west coast


----------



## litlbitprincess

east

shower or bath


----------



## Summer

shower

red nails or pink lipstick?


----------



## litlbitprincess

pink lipstick

long nails or short


----------



## Summer

long (I wish mine were, lol)

tv or movie theater


----------



## litlbitprincess

lol wish mine would stay long

movie theater

red lips or pink lips


----------



## Summer

pink lips

gloss or lipstick


----------



## litlbitprincess

Gloss for now anyway lol

tall man or short man


----------



## Summer

oooh, I like men tall, woo! lol

suit or t-shirt on a guy?


----------



## litlbitprincess

suit please

book or movie


----------



## Summer

movie

omg omg Im at 800, holy crap!!

Thank you so much for helping me get there!!












clouds or clear sky?


----------



## litlbitprincess

Yes you are there



and you are more than welcome!!

Clear skies

soft rain or heavy rain


----------



## Summer

heavy rain !!

sun or stars?

I am going to go check out the videos right now, I am so excited!! Thank you so much!! I have been posting like crazy to get there, lol !


----------



## litlbitprincess

sun It will work when your name turns to brown!





house or apartment!


----------



## Summer

Thanks for the tip! I wonder why it won't let me in yet. Oh well. maybe tomorrow,





house

flowers or snow


----------



## litlbitprincess

You are welcome, it didn't take long for mine to change so hopefully it won't for you either.





Flowers

shower or bubble bath


----------



## dragueur

good for you summer! i still have a looooong post to make, lol

shower (i dont want to stay that long in the bathroom)

scramble eggs or sunny side up?


----------



## Summer

Thanks dragueur!! You can do it, it goes fast, just keep posting!





sunny side up

fine china or paper plates


----------



## lilla

fine china

plastic or glass cups?


----------



## Squirrel27

glass

lemon or lime


----------



## lilla

lemon

blueberry or strawberry?


----------



## Squirrel27

strawberry

vodka or gin


----------



## Summer

vodka (only mixed in a girly drink. Not vodka straight up



)

pool or ocean


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Then I'll say both.



JK!
Desktop.

George Clooney or Brad Pitt?





Neither...one's old and one's a cad


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Coors

Imported beer or domestic?

Imported...Warsteiner


----------



## dragueur

Originally Posted by *Summer* vodka (only mixed in a girly drink. Not vodka straight up



)
pool or ocean

pool (i dont like salty water)
laptop or desktop


----------



## lilla

laptop

glasses or contact lenses?


----------



## Summer

contacts

country or city


----------



## lilla

city

fake or real flowers?


----------



## Squirrel27

real

dye hair at home or salon


----------



## lilla

dye hair at salon

grapes or apples?


----------



## Summer

grapes

shoes or sneakers


----------



## Squirrel27

shoes

draw or paint


----------



## lilla

paint

black coffee or with milk?


----------



## Squirrel27

with milk

chocolate milk or white milk


----------



## lilla

white milk

lions or tigers?


----------



## Squirrel27

tigers

polar bears or panda bears


----------



## greeneyedangel

polar bear

Chips or rice cakes?


----------



## dragueur

rice cakes

bread or fried rice?


----------



## lilla

bread

plain or peanut M&amp;M's?


----------



## dragueur

plain

hotdogs or bacon


----------



## lilla

bacon

barbie dolls or video games?


----------



## Squirrel27

black ink

honey or sugar


----------



## lilla

honey

sharks or whales?


----------



## Squirrel27

whales

sun or moon


----------



## lilla

moon

Venus or Mars?


----------



## dragueur

venus

tom cruise or brad pitt?


----------



## lilla

brad pitt

paper or cloth napkins?


----------



## Squirrel27

paper

pink or purple


----------



## lilla

purple

Bold or long hair?


----------



## Squirrel27

long hair

beef or pork


----------



## lilla

beef

chicken or fish?


----------



## Squirrel27

chicken

tuna or salmon


----------



## lilla

salmon

Checkbook or debitcard?


----------



## Squirrel27

debitcard

shop online or in a store


----------



## lilla

shop online

dvd or vhs?


----------



## Squirrel27

dvd

pizza or spaghetti


----------



## dragueur

spaghetti

apple or orange


----------



## lilla

apple

plum or grape?


----------



## Squirrel27

grape

jelly or jam


----------



## lilla

jam

peanuts or raisins?


----------



## Squirrel27

peanuts

soup or salad


----------



## lilla

salad

green or red beans?


----------



## Squirrel27

green

green or red apples


----------



## lilla

green apples.

Green or red pears?


----------



## Sarah84

Theres red pears??

Green cause I never seen red

red or brown sauce?


----------



## lilla

Yes, the outside is reddish color and very taste and juicy.

Red sauce.

Ken or Barbie?

Originally Posted by *Sarah84*



Theres red pears??
Green cause I never seen red

red or brown sauce?


----------



## dragueur

er...i never liked both of them, lol ...but i'd choose KEN

snake or monkey?


----------



## lilla

monkey

long or short nails?


----------



## Squirrel27

long

long or short hair


----------



## lilla

long

NY or NJ?


----------



## Squirrel27

NY

Paris or London


----------



## lilla

London

Rome or Venice?


----------



## Squirrel27

Rome

Berlin or Vienna


----------



## lilla

Berlin

Denver or Atlanta?


----------



## Squirrel27

Denver

Los Angeles or San Francisco


----------



## lilla

San Francisco

Dallas or San Antonio?


----------



## dragueur

Dallas

burger or fries?


----------



## Squirrel27

burger

go to restaurant or cook at home


----------



## dragueur

go to restaurant

discount or freebies?


----------



## lilla

discount

barbie or bratz?


----------



## Ley

Barbie!

Tomato ketchup or mayonnaise?


----------



## dragueur

mayonaise

mac or pc


----------



## lilla

mandarin

cherries or grapes?


----------



## Ley

grapes

red wine / white wine ?


----------



## Squirrel27

red

white chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## eightthirty

white chocolate

paper or plastic


----------



## Squirrel27

plastic

internet or phone


----------



## eightthirty

internet

flats or heels


----------



## lilla

heels

French or regular kiss?


----------



## Squirrel27

French

man with facial hair or shaved face


----------



## lilla

shaved face

goat or sheep?


----------



## Squirrel27

sheep

car or bike


----------



## eightthirty

car

coffee or hot chocolate


----------



## Squirrel27

hot chocolate

red lipstick or nude lipstick


----------



## eightthirty

nude lipstick

bikini or one piece


----------



## Squirrel27

bikini

beach or swimming pool


----------



## Little_Lisa

bikini

Lotion or Body butter?


----------



## Squirrel27

lotion

soda or juice


----------



## lilla

juice

juice or water?


----------



## Squirrel27

juice

orange or lemon


----------



## Little_Lisa

lemon

sneeze or hiccup?


----------



## eightthirty

sneeze.

zipper or button fly


----------



## Little_Lisa

zipper, button takes too long.

back scratch or a back rub?


----------



## Squirrel27

zipper

hot tea or iced tea


----------



## Little_Lisa

hot, herbal

Back scratch or back rub?


----------



## Squirrel27

back rub

perfume or deodorant


----------



## eightthirty

deodorant

nuts or berries


----------



## Squirrel27

berries

fotds or dtbs


----------



## eightthirty

DTB's (that was a hard one)

showers or baths?


----------



## Squirrel27

showers

morning or night


----------



## lilla

night

valentine's day or easter?


----------



## Ley

VDay!

jeans or trousers


----------



## lilla

trousers

skirt or shorts?


----------



## Squirrel27

skirts

pants or jeans


----------



## dragueur

jeans

long or short hair?


----------



## lilla

short hair

boxers or briefs?


----------



## dragueur

boxers

gay or lesbian


----------



## lilla

gay

pearl or gold necklace?


----------



## Squirrel27

gold

puppies or kittens


----------



## dragueur

puppies

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## greeneyedangel

chocolate

flip flops or stilettos?


----------



## Ley

stilettos

sunbathing or skiing?


----------



## lilla

skiing

swimming or surfing?


----------



## Ley

swimming

hamburger or chickenburger


----------



## dragueur

chicken burger

fruits or veggies?


----------



## Ley

fruits

cake or ice cream


----------



## Squirrel27

cake

MAC Fluidlines or Stila Smudge Pots


----------



## lilla

Stila Smudge Pots

Stila or Mac blushes?


----------



## Squirrel27

Mac

Stila or Mac lipglosses


----------



## Ley

Stila

telephone or email


----------



## Squirrel27

telephone

hand write or type


----------



## lilla

type

e-card or real card?


----------



## Squirrel27

real card

magazine or book


----------



## dragueur

magazine

ketchup or mayonaise?


----------



## Ley

mayo

coffee or tea?


----------



## dragueur

tea

fried or steam dish


----------



## lilla

steam dish

France or UK?


----------



## Ley

UK lol

USA or Canada?


----------



## lilla

Canada





Italy or Spain?


----------



## Ley

Italy

Macdonalds or Burger King


----------



## lilla

Burger King

Taco Bell or Del Taco?


----------



## Ley

Taco Bell

Tulips or roses


----------



## lilla

roses

water or regular bed?


----------



## Ley

regular (funny Qs



)

aeroplane or boat


----------



## Squirrel27

aeroplane

checks or credit cards


----------



## Ley

CC

cats or dogs


----------



## Squirrel27

dogs

hamsters or mice


----------



## lilla

hamsters

monkeys or penguins?


----------



## Ley

penguins

carpet or rug


----------



## lilla

rug

paper towels or napkins?


----------



## dragueur

paper towels

mute or deaf?


----------



## Squirrel27

mute

tv or radio


----------



## Ley

radio

ink pen or ball point


----------



## Squirrel27

ball point

apples or pears


----------



## piinnkkk

apples.

peanut butter or chocolate?


----------



## Squirrel27

chocolate

taco or burrito


----------



## dragueur

taco

jello or pudding


----------



## Squirrel27

pudding

salt or sugar


----------



## piinnkkk

salt

skirts or skorts?


----------



## Squirrel27

skirts

eyeliner or eyeshadow


----------



## piinnkkk

eyeliner

Boyshorts or Thong


----------



## Squirrel27

boyshorts

jacket or sweater


----------



## piinnkkk

Jacket.

Necklace or Anklet?


----------



## Squirrel27

necklace

earring or nosering


----------



## piinnkkk

Earrings.

Pants or capris?


----------



## Squirrel27

pants

hair gel or hair spray


----------



## piinnkkk

Hair gel. (I hate crap in my hair, I want neither lol)

Bicycle or moped?


----------



## Squirrel27

bicycle

fiction or nonfiction books


----------



## dragueur

fiction

nokia or sony ericson?


----------



## Squirrel27

sony

computer or tv


----------



## dragueur

computer

laptop or pc


----------



## Squirrel27

laptop

pen or marker


----------



## dragueur

pen

powder blush or cream blush


----------



## piinnkkk

Powder. (I hate blush. Never wear it.)

Natural nails or painted?


----------



## Squirrel27

painted

natural hair or colored


----------



## piinnkkk

Always colored hair.

Cursive or print?


----------



## Squirrel27

print

black pen or blue pen


----------



## piinnkkk

Black. Felt tip to be exact. lol

Colored pencils or crayons?


----------



## Squirrel27

colored pencils

oil paint or watercolors


----------



## Ley

watercolors

english accent or american accent?


----------



## dragueur

english accent

lasagna or spaghetti


----------



## Ley

spaghetti

sneakers/trainers or stilettos


----------



## lilla

jacket

horses or donkeys?


----------



## Ley

horses

black or white


----------



## lilla

black

pigs or cows?


----------



## Ley

cows

soft drink or fruit juice


----------



## Squirrel27

juice

cellphone or telephone


----------



## Ley

telephone

new makeup or clothes


----------



## cottoncandy

both!

cinema or theatre


----------



## Ley

theatre

opera or pop


----------



## Squirrel27

opera

mainstream or underground music


----------



## Ley

mainstream

burial or cremation (




)


----------



## greeneyedangel

mainstream

r&amp;b or classical?


----------



## Ley

classical

sun or snow


----------



## Squirrel27

snow

house or apartment


----------



## Ley

apartment

arial or times new roman


----------



## Squirrel27

arial

cookies or cake


----------



## Ley

cake

cinema or home-video


----------



## Squirrel27

cimena

red or pink


----------



## Ley

red

birthday or christmas


----------



## Squirrel27

birthday

boots or stilletos


----------



## Ley

boots

skirt or trousers


----------



## Squirrel27

skirt

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Ley

lipgloss

straight hair/curly hair


----------



## dragueur

straight

mommy or daddy


----------



## lilla

mommy

sister or brother?


----------



## dragueur

brother

dvd or vcd


----------



## Squirrel27

dvd

CD or download


----------



## dragueur

download (hehe...it's free!)

pop or rock


----------



## lilla

rock

rock or jazz?


----------



## dragueur

rock

house n lot or condo unit


----------



## Squirrel27

house

milk or water


----------



## lilla

water

gin or vodka?


----------



## Squirrel27

vodka

light beer or dark beer


----------



## cottoncandy

neither

sprite or 7up


----------



## Squirrel27

sprite

coke or dr. pepper


----------



## lilla

coke

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Ley

pepsi (MAX!)

shower or bath


----------



## lilla

shower

internet phone or land phone?


----------



## dragueur

land phone

skinny or fat


----------



## Squirrel27

skinny

dark hair or blonde hair


----------



## lilla

dark hair

curly or straight hair?


----------



## Squirrel27

curly

white or black eyeshadow


----------



## lilla

black eyeshadow

green or blue e/s?


----------



## Squirrel27

green

purple or pink e/s


----------



## lilla

purple

pink or peach blush?


----------



## Squirrel27

pink

pink or nude lipgloss


----------



## cottoncandy

pink

red or hotpink?


----------



## lilla

red

409 or Windex?


----------



## Squirrel27

windex

bake or fry


----------



## lilla

bake

scented candle or air freshener spray?


----------



## Squirrel27

scented candle

fruity or flower scents


----------



## lilla

flower scents

bees or flies?


----------



## Squirrel27

bees

caramel or chocolate


----------



## dragueur

chocolate

italy or france?


----------



## Squirrel27

france

china or japan


----------



## dragueur

Japan (coz ive never been there)

lord of the rings or harry potter


----------



## Squirrel27

lord of the rings

horror movies or comedy movies


----------



## dragueur

comedy

non fat milk or full cream milk


----------



## Squirrel27

non fat milk

hot water or cold water


----------



## dragueur

cold water

whiskey or rum


----------



## Ley

rum

honey or jam?


----------



## lilla

honey

Maxwell or Folgers?


----------



## dragueur

maxwell

cream or milk (for coffee)


----------



## Ley

cream

blanket or duvet


----------



## dragueur

blanket

black ink or blue ink


----------



## Ley

black

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## dragueur

sunset

cheese or butter popcorn


----------



## Ley

butter

comedy or horror


----------



## lilla

horror

popcorn or cookies?


----------



## Ley

COOKIES

car or motorcycle


----------



## lilla

car

frogs or turtles?


----------



## Squirrel27

turtles

video games or MuT forum games


----------



## lilla

MuT forum games

peacocks or emus?


----------



## Squirrel27

peacocks

cats with long fur or short fur


----------



## lilla

cats with short fur

dolphines or whales?


----------



## Squirrel27

dolphins

UK or US


----------



## lilla

UK

Norway or Sweden?


----------



## Squirrel27

Sweden

silk or cotton


----------



## lovesboxers

cotton

silver or gold


----------



## cottoncandy

both!

big or small sunglasses?


----------



## Squirrel27

big

walk or run


----------



## cottoncandy

walk

swim or jog?


----------



## Squirrel27

swim

small dogs or big dogs


----------



## cottoncandy

neither i dont like dogs

cats or fish


----------



## Squirrel27

cats

ocean or lake


----------



## cottoncandy

ocean

mountains or beaches?


----------



## dragueur

mountains

tan or black


----------



## cottoncandy

tan

eat or sleep


----------



## dragueur

eat

meat or chicken


----------



## cottoncandy

isnt chicken meat? lol. chicken.

apple or banana?


----------



## dragueur

lol....i didnt realize that






banana

apple pie or mango pie?


----------



## Squirrel27

apple pie

go to movie theater or watch movies at home


----------



## dragueur

go to theatre

fried egg or scramble egg


----------



## Squirrel27

fried egg

tuna or salmon


----------



## dragueur

salmon

pineapple or grapes


----------



## Squirrel27

grapes

green olives or black olives


----------



## dragueur

black

strawberry or vanilla


----------



## Squirrel27

strawberry

red roses or pink roses


----------



## dragueur

red roses

smart guy or gorgeous guy


----------



## Squirrel27

smart guy

bald guy or guy with long hair


----------



## dragueur

guy with long hair

pimples or deform face


----------



## cottoncandy

pimples

long or short toenails?


----------



## lilla

swim

climb or slide?


----------



## cottoncandy

lilla ure a bit behind sweetheart


----------



## lilla

Sorry!





Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* lilla ure a bit behind sweetheart



Short toe nails.
Rock climbing or swimming?


----------



## dragueur

swimming

mac or stila?


----------



## Chrystal

MAC

Pink or Purple


----------



## Ley

pink :icon_love

long hair or short hair


----------



## Chrystal

long hair

lip stick or lip gloss


----------



## dragueur

lipstick

cream or powder blush


----------



## Chrystal

powder

Body butter or body lotion


----------



## Ley

butter

mouse or clickpad


----------



## lilla

mouse

clear or colour nail coat?


----------



## Squirrel27

coloured

scented or nonscented lipgloss


----------



## lilla

scented

Sponge Bob or Patrick?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither

tom or jerry?


----------



## Squirrel27

jerry

cream or powder eyeshadow


----------



## dragueur

powder e/s

bill clinton or g. bush


----------



## lilla

g. bush

B. Clinton or his wife?


----------



## Ley

His wife

East-coast USA or West-coast USA


----------



## Ley

snow snow snow

holiday to Europe or holiday to Far East


----------



## dragueur

holiday to europe

perfume or cologne


----------



## lilla

perfume

Maybelline or Loreal?


----------



## dragueur

l'oreal

canon or nikon


----------



## Ley

nikon

earrings or bracelet


----------



## Squirrel27

earrings

hamburger or cheeseburger


----------



## lilla

cheeseburger

Arby's or Wendy's?


----------



## Squirrel27

wendy's

fast food or frozen dinners


----------



## lilla

fast food

Sea or ocean?


----------



## Squirrel27

ocean

wolf or fox


----------



## lilla

fox

lion or tiger?


----------



## Squirrel27

tiger

monkey or gorilla


----------



## lilla

gorilla

movies or dinner?


----------



## Squirrel27

dinner

religious or atheist


----------



## lilla

religious

backpack purse or shoulder purse?


----------



## Squirrel27

shoulder purse

computer games or video games


----------



## lilla

computer games

milk or coffee?


----------



## Squirrel27

coffee

yogurt or pudding


----------



## lilla

yogurt

snake or lizard?


----------



## Squirrel27

lizard

ketchup or mustard


----------



## lilla

ketchup

honey or jam?


----------



## Squirrel27

jam

onion or garlic


----------



## dragueur

onion

sour cream or mayonaise


----------



## lilla

sour cream

crabs or lobsters?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither, i dont eat them, but if u were asking which one is cuter id say crabs are.

studying or working?


----------



## lilla

studying

fish or chicken?


----------



## cottoncandy

fish but only if its cod fillet

red or white meat


----------



## lilla

white meat

Oslo or Dublin?


----------



## cottoncandy

ive never been to either so idunno but ill say oslo

sweating or freezing?


----------



## lilla

freezing

chocolate or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## dragueur

i love both, but i like chocolate more






wax or shave?


----------



## lilla

shave

orange or mandarin?


----------



## cottoncandy

mandarin

volvic or evian (brands of water)


----------



## lilla

evian

Survival or American Idol?


----------



## Squirrel27

Survival

Plays or Concerts


----------



## lilla

Concerts

Nose ring or brow ring?


----------



## Squirrel27

nose ring

pluck or wax eyebrows


----------



## lilla

pluck

round or rectangle shaped glasses?


----------



## Ley

oops! round

rice or spaghetti


----------



## Squirrel27

spaghetti

synthetic or animal hair brushes


----------



## dragueur

animal hair brushes

lipglass or chromeglass


----------



## Squirrel27

lipglass

make up remover with oil or oil free


----------



## lilla

oil free

ceiling or stand up lamp?


----------



## Ley

flat

wax or shave legs


----------



## lilla

shave legs

coffee with milk or black?


----------



## dragueur

Coffee With Milk

Dollar Or Pounds


----------



## Ley

pounds

eat in or takeaway


----------



## Kelly

eat in

zits or period?


----------



## Ley

hard one! period I guess

can or bottle of soft drink?


----------



## Kelly

bottle

tattoo or piercing


----------



## Ley

tattoo

pyjamas or nightslip


----------



## Kelly

pajamas (it's cold here)

sweet or salty snacks


----------



## Squirrel27

sweet

actors or singers


----------



## cottoncandy

singers

silk or cotton?


----------



## lilla

cotton

smile or laugh?


----------



## Squirrel27

laugh

morning or night


----------



## dragueur

night

orange or apple juice?


----------



## Squirrel27

apple

drink with ice cubes or no ice cubes


----------



## Ley

with ice cubes

coffee in a tall, thin mug or short, fat mug?


----------



## lilla

coffee in thin mug

hot or ice tea?


----------



## dragueur

hot tea

karaoke or radio?


----------



## lilla

radio

disco or bar?


----------



## Squirrel27

bar

hamburger or hot dog


----------



## Sarah84

is neither allowed??

I'll say hamburger

milk or cream?


----------



## Sarah84

gloves

jeans or trousers


----------



## lilla

depends...

gum or candy?

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* gloves

jeans or trousers


----------



## Chrystal

Gum

loose eye shadow or pressed eye shadow


----------



## monniej

both!

hard candy or gum drops?


----------



## Squirrel27

gum drops

yahoo or google


----------



## piinnkkk

google.

driver or passenger


----------



## Squirrel27

passenger

eyebrow pencil or powder


----------



## lilla

neither.

morning or night?


----------



## dragueur

night

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Squirrel27

coke

eat or drink


----------



## cottoncandy

eat

alcohol or drugs


----------



## Squirrel27

alcohol

sun or moon


----------



## cottoncandy

moon

sky or ground


----------



## Squirrel27

sky

brush or comb


----------



## cottoncandy

brush

straight or curly hair


----------



## Squirrel27

curly

bath or shower


----------



## cottoncandy

shower

forest or field?


----------



## Squirrel27

forest

chicken or turkey


----------



## cottoncandy

chicken

dolphins or whales


----------



## lilla

whales

donkeys or horses?


----------



## Squirrel27

horses

drink from a can or bottle


----------



## lilla

bottle

wine from a box or bottle?


----------



## cottoncandy

i dont drink wine

white or milk chocolate


----------



## lilla

white

aspirin or advil?


----------



## piinnkkk

advil

cereal or breakfast bar?


----------



## Kelly

cereal

bronchitis or flu


----------



## piinnkkk

neither

lasagna or spaghetti?


----------



## Chrystal

lasagna

breakfast or dinner


----------



## lilla

man

Niagara Falls or Grand Canyon?


----------



## Squirrel27

Niagara Falls

Arizona or Nevada


----------



## dragueur

Nevada

rootbeer or cola?


----------



## Squirrel27

cola

monkey or elephant


----------



## dragueur

elephant

chinese food or japanese food


----------



## Squirrel27

chinese food

jewelry or clothes


----------



## lilla

both

purses or shoes?


----------



## Squirrel27

shoes

lotion or body oil


----------



## lilla

lotion

rice or noodles?


----------



## piinnkkk

rice.

mtv or bet?


----------



## Squirrel27

mtv

rock or rap


----------



## piinnkkk

rock

stuffed animal or blankie?


----------



## Squirrel27

stuffed animal

zoo or museum


----------



## noheaeighty8

zoo

black or blonde hair


----------



## Squirrel27

black hair

blue eyeshadow or pink eyeshadow


----------



## noheaeighty8

blue eye shadow

ruby tuesdays or applebees


----------



## piinnkkk

applebees

walmart or kmart


----------



## Squirrel27

walmart

macy's or nordstrom


----------



## piinnkkk

never been to either.

dvd or vhs?


----------



## Squirrel27

dvd

CD or MP3


----------



## piinnkkk

cd

fake eyelashes or mascara?


----------



## Squirrel27

mascara

liquid or pencil eyeliner


----------



## piinnkkk

pencil.

lip gloss or lip balm?


----------



## Squirrel27

lipgloss

clear or colored lipgloss


----------



## piinnkkk

clear.

cable or satellite?


----------



## Squirrel27

cable

tv or computer


----------



## piinnkkk

computer

check or credit card?


----------



## Squirrel27

credit card

shop online or in a store


----------



## piinnkkk

store. no shipping!

flowers or chocolate?


----------



## Squirrel27

chocolate

sweet or minty gum


----------



## piinnkkk

sweet

ketchup or mayonaise?


----------



## Squirrel27

ketchup

pluck or wax eyebrows


----------



## piinnkkk

Wax. Then pluck. (Weird, I was going to say this one earlier!!)

Bottled water or tap water?


----------



## Squirrel27

bottled water

glasses or contacts


----------



## bluebird26

contacts

apartment or house


----------



## Squirrel27

apartment

forest or beach


----------



## lilla

beach

shark or sword fish?


----------



## beaugael

sword fish

i like to grill it. hehehe

party out or watch tv


----------



## dragueur

watch tv

paris hilton or nicole richie?


----------



## beaugael

paris hilton(i dont know the other)

made in korea or made in china?(for fake branded things)


----------



## dragueur

made in korea

La Mer or La Prairie?


----------



## beaugael

La Mer

kiss or lick


----------



## dragueur

kiss

exercise or lipsuction


----------



## Squirrel27

exercise

cookies or chips


----------



## piinnkkk

cookies!! and then chips. lol

jeans or sweatpants?


----------



## cottoncandy

jeans

orange or blue?


----------



## Squirrel27

blue

green or purple


----------



## piinnkkk

lime green.

lotion or baby oil?


----------



## Squirrel27

lotion

carrots or cucumbers


----------



## dragueur

cucumbers

chromeglass or lipglass


----------



## Squirrel27

lipglass

mac or nars


----------



## lilla

mac

Nars or Chanel?


----------



## SqueeKee

I dunno, I've never tried either?

If you could only chose one: Mascara or Eyeliner?


----------



## cottoncandy

mascara, i can always use shadow to line my eyes






nude or bright lip colours?


----------



## SqueeKee

Nude

Heels or flats?


----------



## cottoncandy

flats

short or long skirts


----------



## bluebird26

short skirts

hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## cottoncandy

hot dog

mayonnaise or ketchup?


----------



## piinnkkk

mayonaise. for fries.

french fries or tator tots?


----------



## cottoncandy

fries cause iduno what the other stuff is

sprite or coke


----------



## piinnkkk

Sprite. I cannot have caffeine.

How To Cook Homemade Tator Tots Picture of Tator Tots

*Walk or jog?*


----------



## SqueeKee

walk

ski or skate?


----------



## cottoncandy

skate, cant ski

sit or stand


----------



## SqueeKee

Sit

hockey or football?


----------



## cottoncandy

football

male or female tennis?


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* football American (football that it)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Male

Ocean or Lake?


----------



## cottoncandy

ocean

oh, i thought u meant normal football






sand or pebbles?


----------



## SqueeKee

sand

American Football or REAL football?


----------



## cottoncandy

real football





fish or birds?


----------



## SqueeKee

both

grass or snow?


----------



## cottoncandy

both



depending on my mood

snakes or spiders


----------



## SqueeKee

snakes, anyday!

lizards or snakes


----------



## cottoncandy

lizards, theyre cute





green or blue?


----------



## SqueeKee

Green

Pink or Purple?


----------



## cottoncandy

pink

red or hotpink?


----------



## SqueeKee

ooh, tough one. . . . Red.

Coldplay or Maroon 5


----------



## cottoncandy

dont know either im afraid





train or bus


----------



## SqueeKee

Train

Pen or Pencil?


----------



## cottoncandy

pen

long or short hair on a guy


----------



## SqueeKee

I feel like i have to say long cause my hubby has hair longer than mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

bald or short hair on a guy?


----------



## cottoncandy

short!

skinny or chubby guys?


----------



## SqueeKee

chubby!

rice or noodles?


----------



## cottoncandy

rice

pastaor potatoes?


----------



## SqueeKee

'tatoes

fries or onion rings?


----------



## Squirrel27

fries

yogurt or pudding


----------



## dragueur

pudding

butter or margarine


----------



## Squirrel27

butter

milk or cheese


----------



## dragueur

milk

french wine or chilean wine


----------



## Squirrel27

french wine

eyeshadow or lipstick


----------



## SqueeKee

Eyeshadow

Soup or Stew?


----------



## Squirrel27

soup

apple or pear


----------



## SqueeKee

pear

banana or carrot?


----------



## Squirrel27

banana

beer or wine


----------



## SqueeKee

Beer

Vodka or Rum?


----------



## Squirrel27

vodka

hot tea or iced tea


----------



## SqueeKee

Iced Tea

Hot Coffee or Ice Cap?


----------



## Squirrel27

hot coffee

pancakes or waffles


----------



## SqueeKee

Pancakes

Bacon or Sausage


----------



## dragueur

sausage

coffee or chocolate


----------



## SqueeKee

Chocolate

water or orange juice?


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't know the difference






Comfort: Bra or no bra?


----------



## dragueur

bra

bikini or one piece bathing suit


----------



## SqueeKee

Bikini

Tan: fake, real or none?


----------



## Squirrel27

none

wig or hair extensions


----------



## cottoncandy

extensions

snow or rain


----------



## Squirrel27

snow

red or pink


----------



## cottoncandy

red

orange or green?


----------



## Squirrel27

green

grey or silver


----------



## cottoncandy

grey

navy blue or baby blue


----------



## dragueur

navy blue

baby boy or baby girl?


----------



## Squirrel27

boy

male pet or female pet


----------



## LVA

male

being married or single?


----------



## cottoncandy

single!

liposuction or a nose job?


----------



## lilla

liposuction

Santa or Easter Bunny?


----------



## Squirrel27

Santa

tv shows or movies


----------



## cottoncandy

movies

diesel or levis jeans?


----------



## Squirrel27

levis

animals or people


----------



## cottoncandy

people

hands or feet?


----------



## dragueur

hands

manicure or pedicure?


----------



## cottoncandy

right now, pedicure, as im about to do one!

black or white phones?


----------



## Squirrel27

black

meat or vegetables


----------



## dragueur

google

canon or nikon


----------



## Elisabeth

Nikon, Baby!

Hair or Bare Chested


----------



## KathrynNicole

Bare. I guess.

Morning or evening?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Evening...i'm allergic to mornings!

Yawn or sneeze?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Sneeze.

Single or attached?


----------



## dragueur

single

beach or pool


----------



## Sarah84

as long as the sea is clear *the beach*

*Radio or TV*


----------



## cottoncandy

tv

gold or silver


----------



## KathrynNicole

Silver!

Pink or Purple?


----------



## dragueur

purple

italy or france


----------



## Squirrel27

france

puppy or big dog


----------



## Sarah84

puppy

Cat or Dog?


----------



## Squirrel27

dog

chicken or turkey


----------



## Sarah84

turkey

summer or winter?


----------



## Zoey

SUMMER

MAC or Stila?


----------



## Sarah84

MAC

light or dark


----------



## lavender

light

strawberry or banana?


----------



## GinaPaloka

Banana!

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## cottoncandy

neither

dark or light nailpolish?


----------



## lavender

Light!

day or night


----------



## lavender

Credit

Pasta or Pizza?


----------



## cottoncandy

both!

beef or pork


----------



## Sarah84

Beef

Red or white onion


----------



## lavender

red onion

coffee or tea


----------



## Squirrel27

tea

butter or oil


----------



## goddess13

Butter

Thunderstorms or hot weather


----------



## Sarah84

sun

sky or ocean


----------



## lavender

ocean

cereals or bread toast?


----------



## Squirrel27

cereal

glue or tape


----------



## lavender

staples

red or black?


----------



## elljmz

black

roses or tulips


----------



## lavender

rose

sandals or shoes?


----------



## elljmz

sandals

brick or siding


----------



## elljmz

phone call

voice mail or answering machine


----------



## KathrynNicole

Voice mail.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Killah22

cats

freeze pop or ice cream


----------



## KathrynNicole

Freeze pop.

Drama or comedy?


----------



## dragueur

beach blanket

kitten or puppy?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Kitten. (That's a hard one!)

Mustard or mayonnaise?


----------



## Squirrel27

mustard

red apple or green apple


----------



## KathrynNicole

Red.

Noise or silence.


----------



## cottoncandy

silence

hats or hoodies


----------



## Ley

Hats

Hardback or Paperback


----------



## Squirrel27

hardback

dark lipstick or light lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy

dark

neon orange or neon pink?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Pink.

Bath or shower?


----------



## goddess13

Shower.

Pink or red nail polish


----------



## KathrynNicole

Pink.

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## Squirrel27

manicure

read books or watch movies


----------



## cottoncandy

read books

macs or pcs?


----------



## lavender

pcs

rice or noodles?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Noodles.





or



smiley?


----------



## dragueur

smiley

pasta or burger?


----------



## lavender

burger

shiny or matte?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Matte.

Candlelight or Sunlight?


----------



## lavender

sunlight

straight or curly hair?


----------



## blackmettalic

Since I have wavy hair, then Straight.

Hair spray or hair gel/pomade


----------



## lavender

hair spray

skirt or pants?


----------



## blackmettalic

pants

beer or wine?


----------



## lavender

wine

king kong or jurassic park?


----------



## blackmettalic

Jurassic park

Panty hose or without?


----------



## lavender

without!

saturday or sunday?


----------



## goddess13

Saturday

Lace or silk?


----------



## makeupfreak72

silk

brokeback mountain or crash?


----------



## blackmettalic

crash

baseball or basketball?


----------



## dragueur

baseball

blak or blue ballpen?


----------



## lavender

blue

mouse or keyboard?


----------



## dragueur

mouse

pig or horse?


----------



## goddess13

Movie theater.

Taxi or bus?


----------



## lavender

bus

flight or ship


----------



## Sarah84

flight

pop or rock??


----------



## lavender

pop

awake or asleep?


----------



## Lavazza

Asleep

Horse or mule ?


----------



## lavender

horse

butterfly or bee


----------



## goddess13

Butterfly

Chocolate or Chips?


----------



## lavender

chocolate

lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## eastermsh

lipstick

shower or bubble bath


----------



## lavender

bubble bath

tea or coffee?


----------



## Kan D sweets

tea

minnie or mickey mouse


----------



## lavender

mickey

donald duck or tweety bird?


----------



## noheaeighty8

tweety bird

tom or jerry


----------



## lavender

jerry

koala or kangaroo


----------



## Sarah84

Koala

Dog or Cat


----------



## goddess13

Dog

Hot Cross Buns or Easter Eggs?


----------



## linda46125

easter eggs

chips or salad?


----------



## lavender

heels

shoes or sandals?


----------



## Sarah84

shoes

chocolate or sweets


----------



## goddess13

Chocolate

SMS or E-Mail?


----------



## linda46125

Email

phone or text?


----------



## SexxyKitten

text

dance or sing?


----------



## noheaeighty8

dance

clubs or bar


----------



## blackmettalic

neither

dogs or cats?


----------



## lavender

dogs

rain or sun?


----------



## Sarah84

SUN






night or day


----------



## blackmettalic

night

tv or movies?


----------



## linda46125

tv

stay in or go out?


----------



## Mina

Go Out (always



)

Sushi or Thai Food?


----------



## blackmettalic

Thai food

Sour or Spicy?


----------



## Mina

actually both..LOL

ok mmmmm sour (raw Mango)





Raw or Ripe Mango?


----------



## blackmettalic

Somewhere in the middle (not to soggy or too firm).

Singing or Dancing?


----------



## linda46125

dancing

sweet or savory?


----------



## blackmettalic

Sweet

Single life or Married life?


----------



## linda46125

single

cats or dogs?


----------



## blackmettalic

Dogs

Skirts or Pants?


----------



## linda46125

skirts

short skirts or long skirts?


----------



## blackmettalic

actually medium (I like skirts that go a bit above the knee and flounce out).

tank tops or spaghetti straps?


----------



## goddess13

Tank Tops

Watermelon or apples?


----------



## Sirvinya

apples

chunky or smooth peanut butter


----------



## goddess13

Chunky Peanut Butter

Strawberry or Raspberry Jam?


----------



## linda46125

neither i dont like jam but if i did it would be strawberry

white bread or brown bread?


----------



## SexxyKitten

brown bread

bagels or croissants (sp)?


----------



## blackmettalic

both

crepes or pancakes?


----------



## goddess13

Pancakes

White Chocolate or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## lavender

Milk chocolate

tea or coffee


----------



## blackmettalic

both

french bread or garlic bread?


----------



## monniej

french bread

rice or potatos


----------



## Sirvinya

brown rice






Pepsi or Coke


----------



## monniej

pepsi

liquid or pencil liner


----------



## goddess13

Pencil Liner

Fax or E-Mail?


----------



## lavender

email

football or basketball?


----------



## canelita

football

candle light dinner or out-doors dinner


----------



## monniej

candlelight, for sure!

pumps or sandals


----------



## islandgirl930

Pumps.

Beach or pool?


----------



## Sirvinya

beach

sparkling or still?


----------



## lavender

sparkling

spectacles or contact lens?


----------



## goddess13

I don't need either, but if I had to choose, I'd pick Spectacles.

Long nails or short nails?


----------



## monniej

short nails

pantyhose or knee-his


----------



## Mina

Pantyhose

adware or spyware? ..lolz


----------



## eightthirty

Adware

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Little_Lisa

briefs

boy cut panties or thong?


----------



## monniej

boy cut

red polish or french manicure


----------



## Little_Lisa

I love french manicures!

Facial or a spa pedicure?


----------



## goddess13

Facial.

Liquid Eye Liner or Gel Eye Liner?


----------



## Aquilah

Liquid eye liner (haven't tried gel yet)

Strawberry or Chocolate Syrup Cheesecake Topping?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Strawberry only b/c I don't eat chocolate but I like chocolate better.

Make the first move or let the other person?


----------



## SexxyKitten

let the other person

wine or beer?


----------



## Little_Lisa

wine

Granola bar or Rice cake?


----------



## SexxyKitten

granola bar

water slide or roller coaster


----------



## goddess13

Roller Coaster

Tomato Sauce or Mustard?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Umm....mustard, I guess.

To cleanse your face:

Wash cloth or your hands?


----------



## Aquilah

My hands...

Twix or Kit-Kat?


----------



## Little_Lisa

When I ate them I loved them both but my fave was Twix.

Honda or Mazda?


----------



## Maude

Honda. I love the Pilot!!

Sheep or horse ?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* Honda. I love the Pilot!! I have a Honda CRV. I love the Pilots, too.

Quote:
Sheep or horse ? Horse
Monkey or Elephant?


----------



## aMadeUp

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Monkey or Elephant? Monkey!
Day or Night?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Night! (I'm a woman of the night. NO, not a prostitute! I mean, i'm a night owl.)

Robin Williams or Dana Carvey?


----------



## Aquilah

Robin Williams

Love or lust?


----------



## Little_Lisa

love

Curly or straight?


----------



## Aquilah

Straight

Honey or sugar?


----------



## -Liz-

Sugar (unless it's in tea)

pants or skirts?


----------



## goddess13

Pants.

Shopping for food or shopping for shoes?


----------



## karrieann

Shopping for shoes!

party animal or tea totaller(sp?)


----------



## ivette

french fries

black or white


----------



## fickledpink

Black

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Aquilah

Spring

Glamour or Allure?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Glamour

(LMAO...where did french fries come from?)

Tom &amp; Jerry or Beavis &amp; Butt-head?


----------



## Aquilah

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Glamour
(LMAO...where did french fries come from?)

Tom &amp; Jerry or Beavis &amp; Butt-head?

Tom &amp; Jerry...
Old School or Van Wilder?

(LMAO... I was trying to figure out the french fries part too...)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Old School

Wedding Crashers or The 40 Year Old Virgin?


----------



## Maude

Wedding Crashers lol.

New York or Paris ?


----------



## Aquilah

Paris

Gucci or Louis Vitton?


----------



## zombies8myheart

louis vitton

hoops or studs?


----------



## Little_Lisa

hoops

Ranch or Honey Mustard?


----------



## Aquilah

Honey Mustard

Creamer or Milk (in your java)?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Creamher

Creamy or cream me?


----------



## Aquilah

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Creamher

Creamy or cream me?

LMAO!!!!! You're a trip! Hmmm.... Creamy???? LMAO
Salt or pepper


----------



## monniej

pepper (really it's salt but it's not good for me!)

knee hi's or panty hose


----------



## fickledpink

Knee hi's!






Camping or roadtrips?


----------



## Aquilah

Roadtrips

Florida or California?


----------



## zombies8myheart

California.

friends or family?


----------



## makeupfreak72

family

coke or pepsi


----------



## Maude

Neither. I hate both.

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## LilDee

French Fries

Hard Job and lots of money / job of your dreams and min. wage


----------



## Aquilah

Dream job @ min. wage

Honda Accord or Toyota Avalon?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Toyoto Avalon. I guess. Decisions! Decisions!

Would you name your first born baby girl Ava or Isabella?


----------



## Maude

Isabella.

Vanilla ice cream or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Aquilah

Chocolate Ice Cream

Kate Spade or Coach?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Louis Vuitton!




Coach.

Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## fickledpink

Jen Aniston

American Football or Baseball?


----------



## Aquilah

American football

Cheerleading or pep squad?


----------



## zombies8myheart

pep squad

football or baseball?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Football.

Mornings or afternoons?


----------



## goddess13

Mornings. I'm a morning person





Chocolate ice cream or Chocolate cake with thick &amp; rich icing?


----------



## LilDee

right now chocolate ice cream





milkshake or frappuccino


----------



## KathrynNicole

Frappuccino, please.

Iced tea or hot tea?


----------



## Aquilah

Iced tea!!!! Although, in the South, if it's got sugar, it's sweet tea!!!!!

Irish Cream or French Vanilla?


----------



## LilDee

French Vanilla

sweet or salty?


----------



## Aquilah

Sweet

Sweet or sour?


----------



## goddess13

Sweet.

Red or white wine?


----------



## Aquilah

Red wine

Wine or champagne?


----------



## monniej

champagne!

candy bar or jelly beans?


----------



## Aquilah

Jelly beans, but only if they're Jelly Belly!!!

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## -Liz-

Saturday(i don't work sundays!!!)

bingo or tic-tac-toe?


----------



## Aquilah

Bingo

Candy Land or Chutes &amp; Ladders?


----------



## -Liz-

Damn thats hard...chutes and ladders9isnt it snakes?)

gold or silver?


----------



## goddess13

Silver.

Love or lust?


----------



## Aquilah

Love!

Christina or Britney?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hmm, Christina, I guess.

Mentos or Tic Tacs?


----------



## Aquilah

Tic-Tacs

Snickers or Babe Ruth?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Snickers, please.

Splenda or Sweet'N Low?


----------



## makeupfreak72

splenda

city or country?


----------



## KathrynNicole

City!

Washington State of Washington DC?


----------



## Aquilah

Gotta say Washington State cause I'm from there!!!

Puerto Rico or Costa Rica?


----------



## -Liz-

Puerto Rico

Cancun or Cuba


----------



## Aquilah

Cancun

Root beer or cream soda?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Neither.




Root beer.



I guess.

Email or text message?


----------



## Aquilah

E-mail

Strawberry or cherry


----------



## Little_Lisa

Strawberry

Omlette or biscuits and gravy?


----------



## mylaiva

omelette w/ egg whites only =)

red wine or white wine


----------



## KathrynNicole

White.

Pedicure or manicure?


----------



## mylaiva

pedicure! =)

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## -Liz-

Vanilla

black or white?


----------



## mylaiva

Black

Yoga or Pilates?


----------



## Aquilah

Pilates

Tae-Bo or Quigong


----------



## mylaiva

Taebo

High heels or flats?


----------



## Aquilah

High heels

Silver or gold?


----------



## mylaiva

silver

polka dots or stripes?


----------



## Aquilah

Neither really, but I'll pick stripes

Black or brown


----------



## mylaiva

black

chicken or beef?


----------



## goddess13

Chicken.

Romantic films or Action films?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Romantic.

Pink or purple?


----------



## goddess13

Pink of course!

Doing the dishes or making the beds?


----------



## mylaiva

Making the beds any day!

Subway or Quiznos?


----------



## Aquilah

Quiznos!!!

Wendy's or Taco Bell


----------



## -Liz-

Taco bell

Italian or French


----------



## mylaiva

Italian

Dominoes or pizza hut?


----------



## Aquilah

Domino's

Applebee's or Chili's


----------



## mylaiva

chilis

smoothies or milkshakes?


----------



## Aquilah

Smoothies

Tequila or vodka


----------



## -Liz-

Vodka

Fish or Dogs


----------



## Aquilah

Dogs

Frogs or Iguanas


----------



## mylaiva

uhhh, do i have to pick? lol

frogs, i guess

white meat or dark meat (chicken)?


----------



## Aquilah

White meat

Bacon or sausage


----------



## -Liz-

If it's breakfast sausage then definatly!

Brown or white toast (Since aquilah now has me craving breakfast)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm, me too! I'm salivating! Brown.

Blueberry pancakes or Apple cinnamon waffles?


----------



## Aquilah

Blueberry pancakes

Strawberry Belgian Waffles or Coffee cake?


----------



## goddess13

Strawberry Belgian Waffles (I don't like Coffee).

Rabbits or Mice? (As in what would you want for a pet).


----------



## Aquilah

Mice

Cheez-Its or Cheese Nips?


----------



## pla4u

Cheese nips

big car or economy car


----------



## Aquilah

Big car, although I'd go sedan unless that's what you mean....

Honda or Toyota?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Well, since I drive a Honda..Honda.

Mazda or Toyota?


----------



## LilDee

Toyota..

Spaghetti or Linguini?


----------



## Aquilah

Spaghetti

Garlic or onion?


----------



## pla4u

onion

sandles or loafers


----------



## Aquilah

Sandals

Open toed or close toed?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Open.

Orchids or Lilies?


----------



## mylaiva

Orchids

Pink or Purple


----------



## goddess13

Pink.

Maths or Science?


----------



## Aquilah

Math

Art or music?


----------



## mylaiva

MUSIC!!!! lol

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## monniej

desktop

pants or skirts?


----------



## pla4u

skirts

walking or bikeing


----------



## ivette

french fries.

strawberry shortcake or chocolate moose


----------



## goddess13

Choclate Mousse.

Spa or swimming pool?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Swimming pool.

Tiffany &amp; Co. or Harry Winston?


----------



## mylaiva

glue

sports car or SUV?


----------



## KathrynNicole

SUV

Bath or shower?


----------



## goddess13

Shower.

Tiles or Carpet?


----------



## mylaiva

tiles

earthquake or tornado?


----------



## Little_Lisa

beach

Umbrella or hat?


----------



## mylaiva

dvd

fruits or vegetables?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Veggies!

Reality or scripted?


----------



## goddess13

Scripted.

Eggs or Bacon?


----------



## mylaiva

eggs

vh1 or mTV?


----------



## KathrynNicole

MTV.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## pla4u

scripted

convertable or hardtop


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL Umm, what happened?




Convertible.




OR


----------



## mylaiva

Lol, the laughing one

italian or mexican food?


----------



## LilDee

cup

plants or flowers?


----------



## Aquilah

Plants...

Oranges or apples?


----------



## goddess13

Apples.

Rose Gold or Yellow Gold? (I don't mean M.A.C Pigments).


----------



## LilDee

sofa

round/oval table or square/rectangular table


----------



## Aquilah

Rectangular...

Pink or Red?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Pink!

Dark purple or Lavender?


----------



## Aquilah

Lavender

Chanel or Dior?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Both!




I refuse to choose!

Hot or cold?


----------



## michko970

cold.

sweet or sour.


----------



## mylaiva

dang, that's a tough one. i guess i'll pick sweet.

wax or shave?


----------



## michko970

wax.

snakes or spiders


----------



## goddess13

Snakes.

Tigers or Lions?


----------



## mylaiva

tigers

oranges or apples


----------



## fickledpink

Oranges

PC or Mac?


----------



## KimC2005

PC

Books or Music?


----------



## LilDee

music

ipod or mp3 player


----------



## nehcterg

ipod

renting a movie OR seeing a movie in the theatre


----------



## goddess13

Seeing a movie in the theatre.

Curry or Satay?


----------



## KimC2005

Curry

Dogs or cats?


----------



## michko970

dogs

mousse or gel


----------



## goddess13

Mousse.

Lipbalm or Lipgloss?


----------



## LilDee

lipgloss

white winter or green winter?


----------



## KimC2005

White Winter

MTV or VH1?


----------



## mylaiva

MTV

cake or pie


----------



## LilDee

cake!

gold or silver?


----------



## goddess13

Silver.

Favourite brand of sweets?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Godiva.

Salty or sweet?


----------



## Nox

Both..haha, okay sweet.

paper or plastic?


----------



## nehcterg

paper

digital camera or film camera?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Digital.

Trish McEvoy or Laura Mercier?


----------



## KimC2005

Trish McEvoy

Wal-Mart or Target?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Super Target!!!

Up or down?


----------



## KimC2005

Up

Right or Left?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Left.

Tall or short?


----------



## KimC2005

short

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Neither





or


----------



## mylaiva

lol, the turtle cuz it's green

lion or tiger


----------



## KimC2005

tiger

CNN or Fox News?


----------



## KathrynNicole

CNN! (I used to watch Fox.)

Sephora or Ulta?


----------



## mylaiva

sephora (never been to ulta)

red or pink?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Pink!

Giraffe or Zebra?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Zebra

Hot or Cold


----------



## mylaiva

Hot

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## monniej

chicken

spinach or string beans?


----------



## michko970

string beans

tulips or roses


----------



## Vintage.Glam

roses

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Sunset

Cream or Gel


----------



## michko970

cream

fudge or caramel?


----------



## KathrynNicole

Fudge.

Survivor or The Amazing Race?


----------



## fickledpink

Hm.. I've never seen either of those. I guess Survivor?

Peaches.. or Cream?


----------



## Vintage.Glam

peaches.

smoothie or milkshake?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Smoothie

Walk or Run


----------



## michko970

walk

"buggie" or "shopping cart"


----------



## KimC2005

shopping cart

Roses or daisies?


----------



## michko970

roses

juniper breeze or cucumber melon


----------



## KimC2005

cucumber melon

Maybelline or Revlon?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Revlon

Lengthening or volumizing mascara?


----------



## Aquilah

Lengthening...

Lancome or Benefit?


----------



## goddess13

Lancome

Hard Candy or Urban Decay?


----------



## KimC2005

Urban Decay

Estee Lauder or Clinique?


----------



## goddess13

Clinique.

Blue or Green eye shadow?


----------



## LilDee

blue e/s

pink or red lipstick?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

pink

Water or Gatorade?


----------



## rodenbach

Water.

Godiva or See's chocolate?


----------



## KimC2005

Godiva

Dell or Mac?


----------



## mylaiva

Hmm, if I have to pick between those 2, then Mac

City or Country


----------



## KimC2005

City

NYC or LA?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

NYC

Gel or Spray


----------



## goddess13

If you mean hair products, I pick hairspray.

A Manual or Automatic car?


----------



## Aquilah

Manual...

Sweetened or unsweetened iced tea?


----------



## KimC2005

sweetened tea

Summer or Winter?


----------



## power_rangers

winter

"Simpsons" or "Family Guy"


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Family Guy

Morning or Night


----------



## -Liz-

Night

cellphone or landline


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Cellphone

Tide or Gain


----------



## mylaiva

Tide

Sports car or SUV


----------



## goddess13

Sports Car

Honda or Ford?


----------



## LilDee

Ford

sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## KimC2005

scuba diving

McDonalds or Burger King


----------



## ShelbyLynn

McDonalds

airdry or blow dry


----------



## michko970

blowdry

natural or artificial


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Natural

Splenda or Sugar


----------



## goddess13

Sugar.

Brown sugar or raw sugar?


----------



## power_rangers

raw sugar

bright or neutral??


----------



## KimC2005

Bright

Jay Leno or David Letterman?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

David Letterman

Satin or Flannel


----------



## goddess13

Satin

Peas or Carrots?


----------



## KimC2005

Carrots

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## goddess13

Chicken

DVDs or CDs


----------



## Nox

DVDs

Brazilian or Full Bush


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Brazilian....

Swallow or Spit


----------



## Nox

Hmm, it depends on when, but I would like to say "Swallow"

High heels or flats


----------



## Leony

Heels

Tan or Pale


----------



## goddess13

Pale

Fish or Pork?


----------



## monniej

fish

acrylic nails or natural nails


----------



## Anika_1

natural nails

lip gloss or lip stick?


----------



## Guenevere

lip gloss

punk rock or hip hop?


----------



## chrgrl

punk rock

carnivore or vegetarian?


----------



## monniej

carnivore

soup or salad?


----------



## deadlakes

soup

backstreet boys or n'sync?


----------



## Nox

neither... but if I must, then N'sync.

False eyelash strips or false eyelash individuals?


----------



## goddess13

Full Set of False Lashes

Black or Brown Mascara?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Black!

Appetizer or dessert?


----------



## Sarah84

both haha ahh ermmm appetizer

tea or coffee??


----------



## ShelbyLynn

ummm... tea

sugar or splenda


----------



## goddess13

Sugar

Blackberries or Blueberries?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Blueberries

Bisquick or Hungry Jack Pancake Mix


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmm, pancake mix!!

Squats or lunges?


----------



## terrigurl2004

luv to lunge!

fast or slow?


----------



## Little_Lisa

fast

blow dry or air dry?


----------



## KimC2005

Blow dry

flat iron or curling iron?


----------



## terrigurl2004

curling

feet-first or head-first?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

head-first

baby oil or cocoa butter oil


----------



## -Liz-

cocoa butter oil

black and white or color pictures?


----------



## ShelbyLynn

color pictures

diet or regular soda


----------



## -Liz-

regular

sweetened iced tea or un-sweetened


----------



## power_rangers

neither but if i had to choose id say sweetened

Puppies or kittens =]=]

yeah i'm going to attempt to keep it going =]


----------



## LittleMissV

Um...Kittens






Long earings or studs?


----------



## Shelley

Long earrings

Doritos or Cheetos?


----------



## power_rangers

Doritos all the way

Tim Curry or Paul Rubens[Pee Wee Herman] ?


----------



## Gvieve

Tim Curry

To be or not to be?


----------



## power_rangers

not to be

painting or drawing?!?


----------



## pla4u

drawing

shower or bath?


----------



## Gvieve

bath

Winter or Summer?


----------



## MissRose

Summer

Champagne or Beer?


----------



## blueangel1023

champagne

having to kill a random stranger or cut a part of your finger off?


----------



## kat121085

cut a part of my finger off (hopefully one that's not too vital (left pinkie






shave or wax


----------



## power_rangers

shave

playing Tag or Hide and Seek?! =]=]=]=]


----------



## Gvieve

Hide and Seek

Psycho or Texas Chainsaw murders?


----------



## power_rangers

Texas Chainsaw murders =]

Lip Stick or Lip Gloss?


----------



## bblonde

gloss

Brad Pitt with long hair or short?


----------



## heyleila

short

foundation: mineral or liquid?


----------



## Guenevere

mineral

pepperoni or olives?


----------



## power_rangers

olives

MAC or Clinique?!


----------



## hel

Clinique.

Your best asset: Lips or eyes?


----------



## Kathy

Lips

The Grinch Who Stole Christmas or It's a Wonderful Life?


----------



## Gvieve

The Grinch who stole Christmas.

Sit ups or liposuction?


----------



## Kathy

Sit ups

Frosty or Rudolph?


----------



## Gvieve

Rudolph

Rain or Snow?


----------



## maggiesze1

snow

pink or red lipstick?


----------



## Tina Marie

red.

Boots or sandals?


----------



## Kathy

Depends on the weather. But...boots.

Lost or found??


----------



## power_rangers

Lost

Fruit2O or Aquafina Flavor Splash??


----------



## Anika_1

Fruit20

bra or knickers?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bra

Padded or unpadded bra?


----------



## Aquilah

Padded, but only slightly... Just enough so the nipples aren't visibly seen on alert when it's cold LOL!

Hot chocolate or hot tea?


----------



## power_rangers

Hot chocolate =]

heels or flats?


----------



## cdwdnw

Heels!

Happy or Sad?


----------



## Kathy

Happy (at the moment anyway)

married or living together??


----------



## Sonia_K

Both.

sun or snow?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Snow.

Sunglasses or Necklaces.


----------



## Shelley

Sunglasses.

Burger King or McDonalds.


----------



## Sarah84

neither

Summer or Winter


----------



## Sonia_K

Summer.

rings or earings?


----------



## Shelley

Earrings.

Pencils or Pens?


----------



## FeverDream

pens

blue or green?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Green!

Socks or slippers w/ your P.J.s?


----------



## Sarah84

slippers

night or daY?


----------



## Shelley

Day.

Drugtore or Dept store brand foundation?


----------



## AnnaBelle

Drugstore. I love my color stay.

Stilettos or Wedge Heels.


----------



## pla4u

Stilettos....

panty hose ot thigh highs....


----------



## angieluvsmakeup

panty hose

lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## jessiej78

lipgloss!

morning or evening?


----------



## charish

evening

painted nails or plain


----------



## Sarah84

french manicure (guess its kinda both)

spring or autum??


----------



## jessiej78

autum!

short hair or long?


----------



## Sarah84

long hair

long or short nails?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Long nails. Fat or skinny???


----------



## power_rangers

skinny. but that's my opinion.

multi-coloured hair or all just one colour?


----------



## LovinPigments

muti-colored hair...

converse or flip flops??


----------



## Gvieve

Flip Flops

Skip or Hop?


----------



## Sarah84

skip

chicken or turkey?


----------



## LovinPigments

chicken..

sell or swap?


----------



## Sirvinya

Swap!!

Night owl or early riser?


----------



## Gvieve

night owl

hot or cold


----------



## power_rangers

hot.

Pegasus or Unicorn?


----------



## charish

unicorn

blonde or brunette


----------



## Sarah84

brunette

tall or short??


----------



## Gvieve

Tall

Comedy or Romance?


----------



## sarahgr

Comedy

paper or plastic?


----------



## Sarah84

paper

music or tv??


----------



## LovinPigments

music

Hair up or hair down?


----------



## Sarah84

hair down

hair long or short??


----------



## sarahgr

long

water or soda?


----------



## Gvieve

Soda

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## sarahgr

Tea!

Bubblebath or shower?


----------



## newyorlatin

Shower

"Honey I don't feel good" or "No"


----------



## zombies8myheart

no!

roller coasters or ferris wheels?


----------



## Jobunny

Roller coaster!

White bread or brown bread?


----------



## Exsiss

white bread.

starburst or skittles?


----------



## Sarah84

skittles

peanut or chocolate M&amp;M's??


----------



## LovinPigments

peanut

glasses or contacts??


----------



## power_rangers

pshh. contacts

Digital or Polaroid camera?


----------



## LovinPigments

digital

sun or moon??


----------



## newyorlatin

Digital

Married or Single?


----------



## LovinPigments

^^^^^^^LOL!!!!!!! am i just not doing this right hahahaha...

married.

Love or money?


----------



## power_rangers

love

Solar eclipse or lunar eclipse?


----------



## LovinPigments

solar

soup or salad?


----------



## lollipop

soup

long lashes or thick lashes


----------



## FeverDream

long

rainy or snowy?


----------



## LovinPigments

rainy

poker or go fish?


----------



## power_rangers

go fish of course.

ice skating or swimmimg?


----------



## LovinPigments

ice skating...i dont know how to swim hahahaha

tv or radio?


----------



## natalierb

tv (gotta watch my Lost!)

SUV or compact car?


----------



## power_rangers

compact car.

muffins or cupcakes!?


----------



## LovinPigments

muffins (green tea muffins)!!!

be your own boss or work for someone?


----------



## Gvieve

be my own boss

Swiss chocolate or Belgian chocolate?


----------



## power_rangers

Belgian times phiftyyyyy.

Acoustic or Electric?


----------



## Sarah84

acoustic

disney or universal??


----------



## LovinPigments

disney

do the dishes or vacuum?


----------



## natalierb

Vacuum

Headache or period cramps?


----------



## Mina

Rain Or SeaBeach?


----------



## -Liz-

miranhat you have to answer the question above then post your own






i say the beach

long nails or short?


----------



## LovinPigments

long nails if their fake

hot tea or ice tea?


----------



## fredsonic

mmm, french fries.

Shoes or boots?


----------



## LovinPigments

hmm i said hot tea or ice tea? nothing about french fries HAHAHAHAHA

Shoes

twins or triplets?


----------



## CoverGirl

Twins

I hope this hasn't been asked yet.

MAC or Sephora?


----------



## power_rangers

MAC MAC MAC MAC Times phifty thousanddd! haha

howsa bout some models..

Heidi Klum or Cindy Crawford !?


----------



## CoverGirl

Haha I feel the same way. Like Sephora, but prefer MAC much more.

Cindy Crawford

Los Angeles or New York?


----------



## LovinPigments

Los Angeles...

matte or glittery?


----------



## CoverGirl

Matte

Pale or Tan?


----------



## Sarah84

tan

R n B or hip hop?


----------



## CoverGirl

R&amp;B

Beautiful or hot?


----------



## LovinPigments

beautiful

maple syrup or blueberry syrup?


----------



## lollipop

blueberry

Oprah _or_ Tyra


----------



## LovinPigments

tyra

housekeeper or cook?


----------



## Sarah84

cook

summer or winter??


----------



## LovinPigments

summer!!!!

jelly beans or chocolate eggs?


----------



## CoverGirl

chocolate eggs

TV shows or movies?


----------



## LovinPigments

movies

glasses or contacts?


----------



## CoverGirl

contacts

college or high school?


----------



## LovinPigments

college

romance or mystery book?


----------



## CoverGirl

romance

books or magazines?


----------



## LovinPigments

books

friends or lover?


----------



## lollipop

friends

watch baseball *or* play baseball (itself)


----------



## LovinPigments

watch

Singing or Dancing?


----------



## lollipop

dancing

redhead *or *blond?


----------



## LovinPigments

hmm...im naturally a red head...but ima blonde right now...

BLONDE!!!

rocks or shells?


----------



## power_rangers

Shells!

a regular purse or a clutch?


----------



## LovinPigments

reg. purse

dictionary or encylcopedia?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Encyclopedia

Yahoo or Google


----------



## LovinPigments

google

granny panties or thongs?


----------



## CoverGirl

thongs

Indoors or outdoors?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Indoors

Surf or Turf LOL


----------



## dcole710

surf?

cookies or cake?


----------



## CoverGirl

Cake

Chocolate or ice cream?


----------



## pwincess_Kayla

Chocolate

M.A.C. OR Bobbi Brown


----------



## CoverGirl

M.A.C. of course!

High-end designer clothing/shoes/bags or high-end luxury makeup/perfume/skin care?


----------



## Aprill

highend luxury makeup perfume skincare

desktop or labtop


----------



## CoverGirl

desktop

Chanel or Yves Saint Laurent?


----------



## PerfectMistake

Chanel by far!

Coach or Dooney &amp; Bourke?


----------



## dcole710

Coach

orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## goddess13

Apple juice.

A facial or a massage?


----------



## Sarah84

massage

chicken or turkey?


----------



## dcole710

chicken

blonde or brunette?


----------



## vmh

brunette

lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## Ronnie

lipstick

liquid liner or pencil liner?


----------



## Gvieve

Pencil liner

MAC or BB cream liners?


----------



## makeupfreak72

mac

chick flick or action?


----------



## dcole710

action

body wash or bar soap?


----------



## LovinPigments

body wash

lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## FeverDream

lipgloss

orlando bloom or liam neeson? (i'm watching kingdom of heaven right now =P)


----------



## LovinPigments

orlando bloom






Happy Feet or Finding Nemo?


----------



## dcole710

finding nemo

stripes or polka dots?


----------



## vmh

polka dot

gel or mousse?


----------



## LovinPigments

mousse

brush or comb?


----------



## dcole710

brush

beer or wine?


----------



## LovinPigments

beer

sleep on a couch or on the floor?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Floor

Shaved or waxed


----------



## power_rangers

shaved.

Ipod or CD player?


----------



## magosienne

cd player (though mine is broken, sad)

Robbie Williams or the Beatles ?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Well since I don't know who Robbie Williams is LOL the Beatles

Rolling Stones or Sex Pistols


----------



## lollipop

Rolling Stones

princess or queen?


----------



## dcole710

queen baby!!

soup or stew


----------



## yourleoqueen

Soup

Sink or swim


----------



## dcole710

swim

milk or creamer?


----------



## Sparko

creamer

lighter or matches?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Lighter

Floss or Mouthwash?


----------



## kaylin_marie

Mouthwash!

Fruit or Veggies?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Veggies (although that's a hard call)

Pasta or Rice?


----------



## sassychix

rice

football or basketball?


----------



## Annia

Originally Posted by *sassychix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rice 
football or basketball?

Can I also say neither?





football..

kittycat or puppy


----------



## kaylin_marie

That's hard!!

Ummmm if it said dog I would probably say cat, but it says puppy, and I love puppies, so i'm gonna go with that.

Songs on the radio, or songs on mtv?


----------



## cotton_candy

songs on mtv

mac or nars?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

MAC

Your Tea - Hot or Iced?


----------



## cotton_candy

HOT!

high heels or flats?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Flats

Up-do or cascading curls


----------



## cotton_candy

cascading curls

yahoo or msn?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Yahoo

Amazon or Ebay


----------



## cotton_candy

amazon

natural or dramatic


----------



## yourleoqueen

Dramatic

Purple of Peach


----------



## cotton_candy

peach

hawai or paris?


----------



## kaylin_marie

Oh man I love the beach, but hawaii has sooo many sharks....but I'm gonna say hawaii anyway just cause i'm dying to go to the beach right now.

Skirts and dresses or pants and capris


----------



## yourleoqueen

Skirts &amp; dresses

sleevless or backless


----------



## dcole710

backless

buttons or zippers


----------



## Sonia_K

Buttons

Library or Coffee Shop?


----------



## CoverGirl

Coffee Shop

Saks Fifth Avenue or Neiman Marcus?


----------



## glamadelic

Saks Fifth Avenue

Loose Powder Or Pressed Powder


----------



## CoverGirl

Pressed Powder

Hope this hasn't been asked!

Manicure or Pedicure?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Love or hate?


----------



## dcole710

love

baked or broiled?


----------



## Sirvinya

baked

red or blue


----------



## pinksugar

blue

taste or smell


----------



## Aprill

smell

hot or cold


----------



## glamadelic

cold

mac or pc


----------



## Shelley

pc

fish or chicken


----------



## kaylin_marie

Oh no I wish i could say neither....Im only going to say fish because of sushi, but other than that NEITHER!!

Umm

Sweet boys or Bad boys?


----------



## Shelley

sweet boys.

brown rice or white rice.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

To be or not to be.


----------



## Shelley

To be.

Subway or Quizno's


----------



## pinksugar

subway. Only cos I've never heard of Quiznos






wine or beer?


----------



## Shelley

beer.

hockey or soccer?


----------



## pinksugar

soccer!

lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## Shelley

lipgloss.

cats or dogs.


----------



## sassychix

cats for sure!

R&amp;B or country?


----------



## CoverGirl

R&amp;B baby!

Estee Lauder or Lancome?


----------



## Shelley

Lancome.

showers or baths?


----------



## pinksugar

showers

comedy or action?


----------



## CoverGirl

comedy

Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?


----------



## pinksugar

Brad.

Throwing up on a date, or a date throwing up on you?


----------



## Shelley

Throwing up on a date, especially if he's a jerk, lol. j/k.

French Fries or Onion Rings?


----------



## GuessWho

French Fries

Baskin robbins or Haagen dazs


----------



## CoverGirl

Baskin Robbins

Music or Movies?


----------



## Sonia_K

Movies

Hair or nails?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Hair

Mani or Pedi?


----------



## Shelley

Pedi

Butterflies or Dragonflies?


----------



## CoverGirl

Butterflies

Beauty or Brains?


----------



## Shelley

Brains.

2 door or 4 door car?


----------



## baghdad_rose

4 door....

blonde or brunette?


----------



## dmolinet

Brunette

Mountains or the beach?


----------



## CoverGirl

the beach

Fame or fortune?


----------



## Shelley

Fortune.

Milk or Water?


----------



## CoverGirl

Water

Yoga or Pilates?


----------



## pinksugar

pilates!

forks or spoons?


----------



## glamadelic

(for me, a spork!) but for the sake of the game, a fork!

rice or noodles?


----------



## LilDee

Noodles

Poledance class or Bellydance class?


----------



## CoverGirl

Poledance class. Honestly, I don't find bellydancing sexy.

New York or Paris?


----------



## Miss_Bishop

Paris

Salt or pepper


----------



## goddess13

Salt.

Curry or Pasta?


----------



## Shelley

Pasta.

Peanut Butter or Jam?


----------



## dcole710

peanut butter...in cookie form

Fridays or Saturdays


----------



## Shelley

Saturdays

Beer or Wine


----------



## pinksugar

oooh tough one.

Beer. (Only just)

giving a present or recieving a present?


----------



## Shelley

hard one! I will say giving a present, I do like to give presents, honestly!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## dcole710

Coke but only if there's rum in it

plaid or argyle


----------



## Shelley

argyle

tea or coffee


----------



## Curiosity

Coffee

Credit or Cash


----------



## glamadelic

Cash

ipod or zune


----------



## Shelley

ipod.

Christmas or New Years


----------



## goddess13

Christmas!

Black pants or jeans?


----------



## girlie2010

jeans

flats or heels


----------



## greeneyedangel

heels

lip gloss or lipstick?


----------



## Shelley

Lip gloss

Shorts or Capris?


----------



## CoverGirl

Shorts

Chanel or MAC?


----------



## glamadelic

neither because I can't afford either! LOL

tank tops or halters?


----------



## Shelley

tank tops

bottled water or tap water?


----------



## beautydiva

tap water

perfume or body spray


----------



## Curiosity

Perfume

Manicures or Pedicures?


----------



## beautydiva

manicure

facial massage or body massage


----------



## Shelley

body massage.

doctor or dentist appointments


----------



## Sreyomac

Dentist... I like a pretty smile!

wax or pluck


----------



## misshilary

hmm pluck i guess

heels or flats


----------



## tracybryant

heels even though flats are more comfortable..

thong or bikini style undees?


----------



## Shelley

Bikini

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Juliap

coke

long hair or short hair?


----------



## Shelley

Long hair.

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## CoverGirl

Spring

French or Spanish?


----------



## oddinary

for what? haha, food, men??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

French

Bread, pasta or rice?


----------



## goddess13

Bread

Vanilla or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## CoverGirl

Vanilla

Bourjois or Lancome?


----------



## GuessWho

Lancome

Red roses or white roses


----------



## goddess13

Red roses.

Smoothie or juice?


----------



## jessiej78

smoothie!

black or white? (like in clothing)


----------



## Shelley

Black.

Lipstick or lipgloss?


----------



## beautydiva

lipstick

mascara or eyeliner?


----------



## jessiej78

mascara (most of the time)

mineral or traditional makeup?


----------



## Shelley

Traditional makeup.

Fries or onion rings?


----------



## bCreative

Fries

Flavor of Love or Rock of Love?


----------



## nyaa

flavor of love

rubies or emeralds?


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena

rubies

cats or birds


----------



## jessiej78

cats.

skinny or wide legged?


----------



## Ode to Joy

skinny

red or green?


----------



## Trisha.

red.

Target or Walmart?


----------



## Blue_eyes

target.

cow or elephant?


----------



## pinksugar

elephant

coffee or tea?


----------



## Trisha.

coffee.

shower or bath?


----------



## Jacky Lucent

Bath

*Manolo Blahnik or Jimmy Choo ?*


----------



## monniej

jimmy choo

pink or red?


----------



## jessiej78

Red

sweet or salty?


----------



## candyholic

sweet.

day or night?


----------



## newyorlatin

Day

Straight or Curly?


----------



## beautydiva

straight

pink or purple?


----------



## hs769

purple

name brand or generic


----------



## CoverGirl

name brand

perfect or natural (looks/makeup)?


----------



## aney

natural

ice-cream or pizza


----------



## GuessWho

umm... ice cream

Nokia or Motorola


----------



## missroadkill

nokia

black or white


----------



## Katrinah

white

sunny or rainy


----------



## GuessWho

rainy

chocolate or vanilla cake


----------



## beautydiva

choclate!!!!!!!

samsung mobiles or nokia?


----------



## greeneyedangel

samsung

House or condo?


----------



## Evil Maldini

House

Sex in the light or Sex in the dark...


----------



## CoverGirl

in the dark-I seriously don't know how people feel comfortable doing it without the lights at least being dim. I guess I'm just a prude. lol

MAC or Stila?


----------



## beautydiva

mac

watching tv with kids or doing some house work


----------



## -Liz-

um tv with the kids lol even though i have none

tuna salad or chicken salad?


----------



## beautydiva

tuna salad

watching videos on utube or using mut


----------



## Lilly Rose

watching videos

Halloween *or *Christmas


----------



## beautydiva

christmas

xmas sale or boxing day sale


----------



## Lilly Rose

xmas sale

Chanel *or* Dior


----------



## beautydiva

both

going to cinema with partner or having fun with friends at home


----------



## -Liz-

friends at home

laptop or desktop


----------



## beautydiva

def laptop

camera or camera mobile phone


----------



## Lilly Rose

camera

Msn *or* Yahoo


----------



## -Liz-

msn

broccoli or cauliflower


----------



## beautydiva

cauliflower

white bread or wholemeal bread


----------



## greeneyedangel

wholemeal

Chinese food or Italian food?


----------



## beautydiva

chineese food

home made or take away


----------



## Lilly Rose

take away

*Lip Gloss or Lip Stick *


----------



## CoverGirl

^ I can't choose! I absolutely love both.

Eyeliner or Mascara?


----------



## Lilly Rose

Both !

Audrey Hepburn *or* Natalie Portman


----------



## goddess_sham

Natalie Portman

brazillian waxing or childbirth?


----------



## newyorlatin

OUCH!!!!

Childbirth (at least they offer anesthesia)

(following Goddess's line of thought)

Stabbed or Shot


----------



## candyholic

Umm, neither? Well, If I'd had to choose, I'd choose getting shot.

Watching paint dry or watching grass grow?


----------



## Sarah84

grass grow

summer or winter?


----------



## sugarlips

Summer!

Rounded nails or squared off nails?


----------



## xkaokaox

squared!

freeze to death or... burn to death :x


----------



## MandiMoore87

freeze to death.

get caught cheating or catch _them _cheating?


----------



## Shelley

catch them cheating.

Chicken or seafood?


----------



## ScribbleHearts

Chicken.

Computer or TV?


----------



## greeneyedangel

Computer.

Skiing or swimming


----------



## Vanilla

swimming

kick or punch ?


----------



## Shelley

Kick.

Walking or jogging?


----------



## Sirvinya

Walking

caffine or decaffinated


----------



## ssf

Caffeine.

Morning person or Night person...


----------



## Shelley

Morning person.

Pepsi or coke?


----------



## Sarah84

pepsi

shower or bath?


----------



## Shelley

Shower.

Spring or autumn?


----------



## Karren

Spring

Hills or Valleys


----------



## PhantomGoddess

Valleys

No internet or no cable?


----------



## missmelaniem

easy one: no cable!

blonde or brunette?


----------



## acneXpert

brunette

matt or shiny?


----------



## -VC-

Matte






attracted to/prefer: nice eyes or nice ass?


----------



## Shelley

Nice eyes.

Chocolate or potato chips?


----------



## boopie

potato chips

ice cream or popsicles


----------



## CoverGirl

ice cream

mascara or lipgloss?


----------



## yourleoqueen

Mascara

Sweet or sour


----------



## aney

Sweet

hot or cold


----------



## Shelley

Hot

Mountain Dew or Sprite?


----------



## ceri2

sprite

chinese or indian?


----------



## love2482

Chinese

The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## CoverGirl

^ I've never watched either one.

Shopping or sports?


----------



## Kokane

shopping

baby blue or baby pink?


----------



## angellove

baby blue

coke or diet coke


----------



## CoverGirl

coke

health nut or junk food junkie?


----------



## Adrienne

junk food junkie (explains my weight lol)

movies or books


----------



## Kokane

movies

summer or winter?


----------



## CoverGirl

summer all the way!

Lingerie or Handbags?


----------



## katana

Handbags

High Heels OR Flats?


----------



## -VC-

flats






hot choc or cappucino?


----------



## internetchick

Hot chocolate

hair up or hair down?


----------



## mssheddy

Hair down.

Moose or squirrle?


----------



## typicalblonde

Moose

stars or sunset


----------



## magneticheart

Sunset.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Bridge

Coffee.

Theatre or Movies


----------



## magneticheart

Movies.

Morning or Night?


----------



## makeupjunkie00

Night, I hate waking up early! Country or Pop?


----------



## Krystal

Pop.

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## Oz_princess

Spring

dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## bluekitty88

Milk chocolate!! Yummm...

Boiled Eggs or Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## katana

scrambled eggs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Popcorn or Pretzels


----------



## divadoll

cinnamon and sugar soft pretzel

Flying or telepathy as super powers?


----------



## katana

Flying

Britney Spears or Lady Gaga


----------



## divadoll

Gaga

Romantic drama or Horror


----------



## akathegnat

Horror

Steak or Chicken


----------



## divadoll

Steak

Zombies or ghosts


----------



## katana

Zombies!

Hat or Earmuffs?


----------



## divadoll

Hat

Heels or flats?


----------



## akathegnat

Heels

Red or White Wine


----------



## divadoll

Red

SUV or sports car?


----------



## akathegnat

SUV

Casual or Dressy


----------



## divadoll

Casual

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Karren

Short....

Bikini or one piece......


----------



## divadoll

1 piece, altho I would prefer 2 piece that isn't really a bikini

Electric or gas stove?


----------



## Shelley

Electric.

French Fries or Onion Rings?


----------



## divadoll

Fries

Blue sky or starry sky?


----------



## akathegnat

Starry Skies

Mountains or Ocean


----------



## katana

Mountains

Santa Claus or Old Saint Nick ?


----------



## divadoll

Santa!

Cartoons or Soap operas?


----------



## akathegnat

Soaps

Cotton or Silk


----------



## katana

Silk.....especially sheets...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Liquid Liner or Pencil?


----------



## divadoll

Liquid

boot cut or skinny jeans?


----------



## jess!:)

skinny,

Supernatural or Starwars?


----------



## divadoll

Supernaturals

Antique or contemporary


----------



## akathegnat

Antique

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## divadoll

Pepsi pepsi pepsi

Meat and potatoes or Salad?


----------



## akathegnat

Meat and Potatoes

Gold or silver

BTW

Meat, potatoes and the salad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana

Gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian


----------



## Kraezinsane

Looks wise? Kim

Honestly I didn't go through all of the posts so forgive me if I'm repeating something..

In the spirit of Christmas: Red or Green?


----------



## divadoll

RED

Big family turkey dinner or fancy New Year's Eve party?


----------



## Kraezinsane

Big family turkey dinner

iPhone or Droid?


----------



## divadoll

droid

cotton summer dress or leather cat suit


----------



## Kraezinsane

Definitely a cotton dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although my SO would like the cat suit..

Gum or mints?


----------



## katana

Mints.

Cotton Candy or Candy Apples


----------



## Kraezinsane

Cotton Candy.. I don't like apples..

Showers or baths?


----------



## katana

Showers

French Vanilla Cappuchino or Mocha Cappuchino?


----------



## divadoll

Mocha

Roller coaster or bumper cars?


----------



## Kraezinsane

Roller coaster all the way!

Dark nail polish or light?


----------



## bonjoursydney

dark nails.

peppermint or cinnamon?


----------



## katana

Cinnamon.

Lipgloss or Nail Polish?


----------



## jess!:)

Tuff one. Uhmm, nail polish..

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Nikoleta

Pepsi may be....

Red or pink nail polish?


----------



## tismama

Pink.

Brights or Neutrals?


----------



## jeanarick

Brights, definately!!!

Hmmmm....




  plaid or paisley?


----------



## stellarmenot

plaid.

orange lipstick or purple lipstick??


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup

Orange



Hmm... 

Neon Pink or Neon Green Pants?


----------



## reesesilverstar

Neon GREEN!!!

Boogers or ear wax?


----------



## divadoll

Ear wax if I was held at gun point!!! and only gun point.  You can just shoot me if it were boogers.

mp3 or cd?


----------



## ClassyFab

skirts!!

alrightttt.. pencil or liquid eyeliner?


----------



## janetgriselle

liquid eyeliner!

drugstore or high-end makeup?


----------



## MakeupofDesire

Tough one, but High End...

Curly or Straight hair?


----------



## Debglam

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tough one, but High End...
> 
> Curly or Straight hair?



Curly! 

Mountains or the Beach?


----------



## divadoll

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ear wax if I was held at gun point!!! and only gun point.  You can just shoot me if it were boogers.
> 
> mp3 or cd?





> Originally Posted by *ClassyFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> skirts!!
> 
> alrightttt.. pencil or liquid eyeliner?


How the heck do you get Skirts from a question of mp3's or cd's????


----------



## lilcandykiller

Liquid Liner!!!

City or Contry?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana

Country!!!

Orange lipstick or Silver lipstick......


----------



## divadoll

Orange, definitely

Sports car or sport utility?


----------



## katana

Sport utility!

pina colada or mojito?


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

I don't drink, but I like pina colada flavored suckers LOL

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Rachel_

Coke

Horror or comedy?


----------



## Pancua

Comedy

Black or white?


----------



## Kokane

black

leather or silk?


----------



## Pancua

Leather

Sports Car or SUV?


----------



## Kokane

Sports Car

Studs or Sequins?


----------



## greenapril

Studs

Harry Potter or Twilight?


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Twilight

Magazines or books?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

books

is it soda or pop?


----------



## greenapril

Soda

Hot coffee or Iced coffee


----------



## Kokane

hot coffee

mini skirt or short shorts


----------



## Playedinloops

skirt

heels or flats


----------



## aleeeshuh

flats

vodka or congnac?


----------



## Playedinloops

vodka

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## aleeeshuh

chocolate all the way!!!!!!

mani or pedi?


----------



## Playedinloops

pedi!! 

silver or gold?


----------



## aleeeshuh

ahhhh that's tough... i'll go with silver

spring or summer?


----------



## greenapril

Spring

OPI or China Glaze?


----------



## Playedinloops

OPI for sure

liquid or powder foundation?


----------



## aleeeshuh

powder foundation

android or iphone?


----------



## Kokane

android

tattoos or piercings


----------



## divadoll

piercing

rain or snow?


----------



## Playedinloops

snow

tights or leggings


----------



## divadoll

tights

ebay or craig's list?


----------



## Kokane

ebay

facebook or twitter?


----------



## Pancua

facebook

Phone or text


----------



## greenapril

Text

Contract Phone or Prepaid Phone


----------



## divadoll

contract

shave or wax


----------



## aleeeshuh

wax

canon or nikon?


----------



## divadoll

Nikon

Ice cream cone or fudgicle?


----------



## eclipsechick08

> Nikon Ice cream cone or fudgicle?


 Ice cream cone! Summer or Winter?


----------



## Pancua

Winter!

Snow or Rain?


----------



## eclipsechick08

> Winter! Snow or Rain?


 Rain Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rain
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?



Coke. Pepsi tastes flat.

Sweet or Savory? (Snacks)


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Coke. Pepsi tastes flat.
> 
> Sweet or Savory? (Snacks)


Sweet!!! 

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## aleeeshuh

lip gloss!!!! 

target or walmart?


----------



## Playedinloops

target!! 

today show or good morning america


----------



## aleeeshuh

Good Morning America!

Coach or Donney&amp;Bourke?


----------



## amoxirat

Coach~

MAC or PC?


----------



## JHeartMakeup

*Mac (even though I use a PC. lol) *

Pink or Green?


----------



## aleeeshuh

Pink

facebook or twitter?


----------



## Jazbot

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pink
> 
> facebook or twitter?


 Facebook

Iphone or Android?


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Iphone or Android?


 Droid

summer or winter


----------



## aleeeshuh

summer.

paper or plastic?


----------



## Kokane

paper

metallic or shimmer


----------



## Jazbot

> Originally Posted by *Kokane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> paper
> 
> metallic or shimmer


 Shimmer

Chicken or Pork


----------



## divadoll

Chicken... Sweet or salty


----------



## Playedinloops

sweet!

the beach or the pool


----------



## divadoll

Pool

Comedy or horror?


----------



## ShortyPirate

*comedy*

*___________*

*Strawberry or Banana?*


----------



## Tyari

Strawberry

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Pancua

Cats

Dr Pepper or Mr Pibb


----------



## livelifeeasy

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gifDr Pepper or Mr Pibb


 Gross, neither.

Blue or Pink


----------



## Adrienne

Pink

Ponytail or loose hair


----------



## Tyari

Ponytail

Stick shift or automatic?


----------



## Amarah

Automatic

Plastic surgery or natural??


----------



## Dalylah

Natural

Salt or pepper?


----------



## greenapril

Salt

chevy or ford


----------



## Amarah

Ford Hot chocolate or Coffee? (sorry im having problems with my computer, it doesnt let me seperate words!)


----------



## divadoll

coffee!

Deep fried or BBQ?


----------



## missbritt

Deep fried!

Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## Rachel_

Netflix

Ulta or Sephora?


----------



## Kokane

Sephora

Heels or Wedges?


----------



## prettynatural

Fall or spring?


----------



## divadoll

> Originally Posted by *prettynatural* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fall or spring?


 You're suppose to answer the question above.

Fall...

Heels or sandals?


----------



## prettynatural

heels


----------



## Amarah

Heels!

Milkshake or Thickshake??


----------



## Mommyof3boys

Thickshake,

KISS or Aerosmith?


----------



## 19ten20

KISS

Waterproof or Washable?


----------



## z-esty

Depends, but usually i'll go with waterproof.

Heels or flats?


----------



## darthfia

Heels

Skirts or dresses?


----------



## StellaSunshine

Dresses!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Coke

Bangs or no bangs?


----------



## darthfia

No bangs

Orange or Lemon?


----------



## rklglam

> Originally Posted by *darthfia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No bangs
> 
> Orange or Lemon?


 Orange !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sushi or Chinese


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *rklglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sushi or Chinese


 Sushi!

Wasabi or Soy Sauce


----------



## MorgTrott

soy sauce

salt or pepper?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Salt

Nude or pink lipstick?


----------



## darthfia

Nude

Candy or fruit?


----------



## Mommyof3boys

Fruit

Snow or rain?


----------



## aleeeshuh

snow

run or hike?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Hike

Bun or ponytail?


----------



## aleeeshuh

bun. 

musical or play?


----------



## mothermicky

Play Giving gifts or receiving?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

both? Fine giving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> specially to the bf 

waves or straight(hair)?


----------



## Shauna999

Sexy straight!! Christmas or New Years??


----------



## Miss Capricorn

New Year

Pink or peach blush?


----------



## sweetiegirlll

> Originally Posted by *Miss Capricorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Year
> 
> Pink or peach blush?


 
Red!  I adore Nars Exhibit A blush.  A dab works and it looks like my natural flush and isn't overly powdery.  I'm pale/medium skin tone with brown hair and it works perfectly.  With lighter tones like peach and pink I tend to have to add more to make them show up and it looks unnatural on me.

For a formal event/formal photos with a strapless ballgown -

Hair up or down?


----------



## Shauna999

Down for sure, any guy will say hair is sexier down. Red or white wine???


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I love both, but tonight I'll say red!

Liquid or pencil liner?


----------



## aleeeshuh

liquid

lippy or eyeshadow?


----------



## darthfia

Eyeswhadow.

Blue or green?


----------



## aleeeshuh

blue

dolphin or whale?


----------



## Yolanda Horton

Dolphin

Writing a Letter or Email?


----------



## Seth86

Email. 

skirt or pants?


----------



## darthfia

Pants

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Coffee

Long or short nails?


----------



## darthfia

Long.

Orange or yellow?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Yellow

Heels or wedges?


----------



## sunnysvoice

HEELS

this or that


----------



## Seth86

I don't know what to choose. It doesn't makes sense. But okay I'll choose anyway. 

This.

Cute or handsome?


----------



## sweetiegirlll

> Originally Posted by *Seth86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what to choose. It doesn't makes sense. But okay I'll choose anyway.
> 
> This.
> 
> Cute or handsome?


 Definitely handsome.  Handsome is enduring, cute is fleeting, imo.  Although I've seen plenty of cute old men, so I guess I'm proving myself wrong.  I'm such a sucker for handsome though.  

Beach vacation or skiing?


----------



## jaclynsmusings

beach vacation since the total knee replacement and leg reconstruction makes skiing a very idea...not that I've ever been skiing before.... let's see dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Milk chocolate

Morning or evening?


----------



## darthfia

Morning

Hip hop or RnB?


----------



## Seth86

> Originally Posted by *Miss Capricorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Milk chocolate
> 
> Morning or evening?


 I'm starting to like this game!

Evening. For me morning is sleeping time and evening is night out time hahaha

short or long nails?


----------



## aleeeshuh

short.

channing tatum or the rock?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I'm adding neither as an option and going for neither!

Bradley Cooper or Matt Bomer?


----------



## Seth86

My niece says Bradly Cooper. 

Tom Cruise or Leonardo de Caprio?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

I must say neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Spring or summer?


----------



## darthfia

Spring

Rock or country?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Rock ofc I hate country with the passion of a thousand suns!

Hot chocolate or tea? (looking out my window right now and I'm trying to decide what I want! XD)


----------



## Seth86

Hot chocolate

hot or cold coffee?


----------



## Miss Capricorn

Hot

Smokey eyes or bold lipstick?


----------



## Yukiko

Smokey eyes.

Flamingos or Foxes?


----------



## darthfia

Foxes...

TV or Boardgames?


----------



## Yukiko

Tough call, but since I have a bigger blast playing pictionary with my friends moreso than anything on TV, boardgames.

Oreos or Cheez-It?


----------



## Baberanza

SO HARD.

cheez-its.

Mac or PC?


----------



## Yukiko

PC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sephora or MAC?


----------



## Baberanza

Sephora!

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Yukiko

Chocolate!

Mermaids or Angels?


----------



## kushy

Angels

Watermelon or Mango?


----------



## darthfia

Mango

Water or soda?


----------



## kushy

water

Chocolate or Ice cream?


----------



## Yukiko

Ice Cream, since that CAN be chocolate, and more!

Pistachios or Almonds?


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ice Cream, since that CAN be chocolate, and more!
> 
> Pistachios or Almonds?


 Almonds.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## kushy

dogs

pen or pencil


----------



## Baberanza

pen.

laptop or desk top?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Desktop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Android or iPhone?


----------



## darthfia

Android

Blue or green?


----------



## Yukiko

Green

Cute style or Sexy style?


----------



## darthfia

Sexy style

Mango or strawberry?


----------



## Yukiko

Strawberry

Boats or planes?


----------



## kushy

Boats

poetry or prose?


----------



## Baberanza

prose.

skirts or shorts?


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> prose.
> 
> skirts or shorts?


 shorts

hang out with bestfriend or boyfriend


----------



## Baberanza

both! my boyfriend is my best friend.

high heels or flats?


----------



## katlyne

Flats! I'm too tall to be doin all that. Chicken or beef...or vegetables if you're into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza

haha, I wish I was tall - I'm only 5'2 =[

fake nails or real nails?


----------



## katlyne

Real! I appreciate the look of fake, but I'm not into all the upkeep Bubble gum or chocolate


----------



## Baberanza

chocolate, that was an obvi one!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## katlyne

Both! (But like 51% coffee, so technically coffee wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Long sleeves or no sleeves


----------



## katlyne

No more double posts! Maybe...hopefully


----------



## Baberanza

short sleeve.

purses or wristlets?


----------



## kushy

wristlets

bangles or braslets


----------



## darthfia

Braslets

Mascara or lipstick?


----------



## katlyne

mascara.

shoes or purses?


----------



## Baberanza

shoes.

boots or sandals?


----------



## katlyne

NEITHER! FLIP FLOPS. YEAR ROUND BABY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Winter or summer?


----------



## Baberanza

winter. I love snow.

soda or water or juice?


----------



## katlyne

Waterrrrr. Pretty Little Liars or Gossip Girl?


----------



## Baberanza

PRETTY LITTLE LIARS!

chips or pretzels?


----------



## katlyne

Mmmmm... chips. Long or short hair


----------



## Baberanza

Long!!

Coach or dooney and bourke?


----------



## katlyne

Coach. Stay up late or get up early


----------



## darthfia

Get up early





Tacos or Pizza?


----------



## Baberanza

Ooooh, that's hard! Hm, pizza.

Wash your hands or use hand sanitizer?


----------



## kushy

wash your hands

friends or relatives


----------



## JC327

relatives

blush or highlighter


----------



## katlyne

blush

blondes or brunettes.


----------



## JC327

brunettes

candles or incense


----------



## katlyne

candles.

gummy worms or gummy bears.


----------



## JC327

gummy worms

white chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## katlyne

f***. how can you make me choose?? I guess I'll go with dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

coke or pepsi


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> f***. how can you make me choose?? I guess I'll go with dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> coke or pepsi


 LOL

Coke

chicken or turkey


----------



## katlyne

Chicken!!!

cookie cake or birthday cake?


----------



## JC327

birthday cake

ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## katlyne

ice cream.

theatre date or stay-at-home movie night?


----------



## JC327

stay at home movie night

popcorn or potato chips


----------



## kushy

Popcorn

Vegetables or leafy vegetables


----------



## JC327

Vegetables

cake or pie


----------



## Baberanza

cake!

couch or recliner?


----------



## JC327

couch

cereal or oatmeal


----------



## darthfia

Cereal

 manicure OR pedicure?


----------



## JC327

pedicure

straight or curly


----------



## darthfia

Argh hard one... Straight.

Thriller or drama?


----------



## JC327

drama

milk shake or smoothie


----------



## kushy

smoothie

allopathy or homeopathy


----------



## JC327

homeopathy

cats or dogs


----------



## DearMrsWendy

Dog lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Highlights or Natural hair color?


----------



## kushy

Natural hair color

Beauty parlor or Home makeup


----------



## JC327

Home makeup

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## kushy

lipgloss

walking or jogging


----------



## JC327

walking

cooking or cleaning


----------



## darthfia

cooking

Cupcake or donut?


----------



## kushy

cupcake

photography or paintings?


----------



## JC327

photography

Comedy or Drama


----------



## kushy

comedy

Donut or Brownie?


----------



## JC327

Mmmm that's a hard one... brownies

beach or pool


----------



## kushy

beach

school or tution?


----------



## JC327

School

sneakers or flip flops


----------



## darthfia

Sneakers

Sweet or sour?


----------



## kushy

sour

steel or plastic


----------



## JC327

steel

handbag or backpack


----------



## darthfia

Handbag

Earrings or necklace?


----------



## JC327

Earrings

muffins or cupcakes


----------



## kushy

cupcakes

Fan or cooler?


----------



## JC327

Fan

call or text


----------



## darthfia

Text

Pen or pencil?


----------



## JC327

pen

purple or pink


----------



## kushy

difficult one

Pink

Lens or Spectacles?


----------



## JC327

Lens

lemonade or ice tea


----------



## Yukiko

Lemonade.

Greek Mythology or Norse Mythology?


----------



## JC327

Greek mythology

poem or haiku


----------



## Sunflowercake

Good one! Haiku.

Literature or math?


----------



## darthfia

Math

Eyeshadow or blush?


----------



## JC327

Eye shadow

Singing or Dancing


----------



## kushy

singing

crying or smiling?


----------



## Yukiko

Crying (Nothing beats a good cry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

The Flintstones or the Jetsons?


----------



## Sunflowercake

The Flintstones

Pink lips or Red lips?


----------



## JC327

red lips

bath or shower


----------



## Sunflowercake

shower

spring or fall


----------



## Yukiko

Spring!

Bikinis: One piece or two piece?


----------



## JustJenessa

two piece

Essie or OPI


----------



## Sunflowercake

Essie

colorful nails or classic french tip


----------



## darthfia

Classic french tip

Coffe or tea?


----------



## kushy

tea

oats or maggi?


----------



## JC327

oats

sweet or sour


----------



## Yukiko

I'll go sweet.

Swimming or Sunbathing?


----------



## JC327

swimming eating or drinking


----------



## Sunflowercake

drinking

cooking or dining out


----------



## Yukiko

Dining out

Self-done makeover or In-store makeover?


----------



## JC327

in-store makeover

win the lottery or live twice as long


----------



## kushy

win the lottery

novel or news paper


----------



## JC327

newspaper

pizza or pasta


----------



## Sunflowercake

pasta!

movie or book


----------



## JC327

movie

writing or painting


----------



## Yukiko

Writing, only because I love online chatting that way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kiss an octopus, or eat kalamari?


----------



## JC327

That's a hard one! eat calamari

rain or snow


----------



## darthfia

Snow

Summer or spring?


----------



## JC327

spring

loosing weight or not growing old


----------



## Yukiko

@Jay: Yeah, trying to go a bit out of the norm here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eh, never grow old. I am sort of with okayish weight right now. Still wouldn't mind not losing weight, but staying young longer would be awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Live a life of over-fame (to the point you can't go even to a store without being called out upon and possibly chased by fans)

or

Live a life completely ignored. (To the point even if you talk to people, they won't acknowledge you)


----------



## JC327

Yikes! that one is super hard. I guess fame because I would hate not having anyone to talk too.

Being deaf or being blind


----------



## Yukiko

See, now this game is getting interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... and you said MINE was hard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Probably rather be deaf. Having no sight at all would be IMO, a lot worse than no sound.

Perform a trapeze act or perform a lion tamer act?


----------



## kushy

perform a lion tamer act

Sunrise or sunset


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, now this game is getting interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... and you said MINE was hard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Probably rather be deaf. Having no sight at all would be IMO, a lot worse than no sound.
> 
> Perform a trapeze act or perform a lion tamer act?


 LOL I had to keep things interesting!


----------



## JC327

sunrise

fluent in all languages or expert in all musical instruments


----------



## Sunflowercake

definitely fluent in all languages!

movie date or dinner date?


----------



## JC327

Movie date!

red apples or green apples


----------



## darthfia

Red apples

Water melon or honey melon


----------



## kushy

watermelon

soap or cream?


----------



## JC327

cream

powder blush or cream blush


----------



## Yukiko

After the Starbox I got recently, cream blush, easily. *First try with cream. Been powder all the way through till then*

A pet tarantula or a pet rattlesnake?


----------



## JC327

neither lol  but if I really had to pick it would be a tarantula

rewind button in your life or a pause button in your life


----------



## Yukiko

Rewind, definitely. More fun that way, over and over again! Plus, age wouldn't be a problem, and you can go back to 16 if you wanted, haha.

Tornado warning, or Earthquake warning?


----------



## JC327

Earthquake warning

No eyelashes or no eyebrows


----------



## Yukiko

No eyebrows, you can just draw in new ones, if that counts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Being the driver or being the passenger?


----------



## JC327

passenger

invisibility or teleportation


----------



## darthfia

invisibility

Go for a run or walk?


----------



## JC327

walk

time or money


----------



## kushy

time

pastaa or pizza?


----------



## JC327

pasta

Mcdonalds  or Burger King


----------



## Sunflowercake

Burger King

Zoo or Aquarium


----------



## Yukiko

Zoo.

A life alone and happy, or a life with a lover, but sad?


----------



## JC327

alone and happy

always hungry or always sleepy


----------



## Yukiko

Ouch, hard....but always hungry I guess, since I always am, haha. Thankfully, I can subdue that with something like gum or mints.

If you HAD to....

Steal from an old lady, or take candy from a baby?


----------



## darthfia

Take candy from a baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Potato or tomato?


----------



## kushy

potato

phone or laptop?


----------



## JC327

laptop

miserable genius or happy moron


----------



## Yukiko

Happy morons have more fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Win 10,000,000 dollars in the lottery, or maintain the image of a 20 year old until you are 60?


----------



## JC327

10,000,000 dollars in the lottery

fly or read minds


----------



## Sunflowercake

fly.

For reading minds there is always Facebook




TMI, people!

Dancing in the summer rain or making snow angels?


----------



## JC327

Dancing in the summer rain

creating memories or erasing memories


----------



## Yukiko

Creating memories. Such great ones I have created.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Skinny dip at a public beach or Skydive?


----------



## MissLindaJean

Skydive, since I already did the other.. hehe Cookies or cake?


----------



## Rooftrellen

cakeï¼Œi like cakes





Go Out To Travel or sleep in bed?


----------



## JC327

Sleep in bed (I sleep like a cat)

mermaids or unicorns


----------



## Yukiko

Mermaids. Unicorns are nice, but mermaids are pretty, and I like pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Remove a human necessity/What would you prefer you didn't need?:

Food or Water?


----------



## JC327

Food because I love sweets too much lol. Water I need.

Be a thief or Be a beggar


----------



## kushy

Be a thief

Gold or silver?


----------



## Sunflowercake

silver

ocean or pool


----------



## Yukiko

Ocean. Nothing but the feel of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a job cleaning the windows of skyscrapers outside

or

Have a job cleaning up after elephants


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ocean. Nothing but the feel of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree! love the air there as well!

I believe I rather would clean up Elephant poop. I am really scared of heights.

Online shop and wait for the package 1 1/2 weeks or go to the mall when it is completely overfilled to where it takes you 30 minutes to find a parking spot?


----------



## darthfia

Online shop and wait for the package 1 1/2 weeks

Breakfast or lunch?


----------



## kushy

breakfast

kids or elders?


----------



## JC327

kids

be half your size or double your weight


----------



## Yukiko

Half my size. &gt;.&gt; .... Trying to lose weight, not gain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And doing very well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

A life with no eye makeup (Mascara, Eyeshadow, Eyeliner...etc)

or

A life with no face makeup? (Foundation, Concealer, Blush....etc)


----------



## Sunflowercake

Congrats! And a life with no face makeup.

skip breakfast or skip lunch?


----------



## JC327

skip breakfast

be good at something you hate or bad at something you love


----------



## Yukiko

Thanks Sunflower! c:

Be bad at something I love. I would rather enjoy doing something, regardless of how good I am.

Be dipped in a cage into a tank of sharks for a minute

or

Be covered in bees for a minute head to toe


----------



## darthfia

Be dipped in a cage into a tank of sharks for a minute

Day or night?


----------



## JC327

Day

Lake or River


----------



## Yukiko

Lake.

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## JC327

Sunrise

a really bad gift or no gift at all


----------



## Yukiko

A really bad gift. At least it shows they care.

Cheap, bug infested hotel room (Like 50 dollars a night)

or

Highly expensive, clean kept hotel room? (Like 750 a night)


----------



## JC327

Highly expensive, clean kept hotel room? (Like 750 a night) I hate bugs!

European or Caribbean vacation


----------



## Yukiko

Caribbean!

A life without friends

or

a life without love/a lover?


----------



## JC327

a life without friends your lover can be your friend

no hands or  no feet


----------



## darthfia

Hmm... no feet.

Lipstick or lipbalm?


----------



## kushy

lipbalm

noise or whisper?


----------



## JC327

Noise Beer or vodka


----------



## Sunflowercake

Vodka

fly or drive to vacation destination?


----------



## darthfia

Fly

Party or homework?


----------



## Sunflowercake

homework (;

Ice cream or gelatto?


----------



## Yukiko

Icecream easy.

Douse your mother with a barrel of soda

or

douse your father with a barrel of soda?


----------



## JC327

Douse my mother with a barrel of soda lol

cats or dogs


----------



## Yukiko

Cats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Buy a clown a pie

or

Smoosh it in his face?


----------



## JC327

smoosh it in his face lol

Live with your parents or with a sibling


----------



## kushy

live with a sibling

orange or mango?


----------



## JC327

Mango

Giving or Receiving


----------



## Yukiko

Giving

Fruit flavors

or

Mint flavors?


----------



## JC327

Mint

No internet or no cell phone


----------



## Yukiko

No cellphone.

Comb or brush?


----------



## JC327

comb

Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## Yukiko

Eww, don't like either...but Wars I guess. Trek is so sci-fi, it makes me literally sick. *Something about sci-fi makes me queasy*

Primary colors (Red/Yellow/Blue)

or

Secondary colors (Green/Purple/Orange)?


----------



## JC327

Primary Colors

zoom in your vision or Zoom in your hearing


----------



## Yukiko

Vision. Mine sucks. :/

Ferris wheel ride

or

Himalaya ride?


----------



## JC327

Ferris Wheel ride

No school or No work


----------



## Sunflowercake

no school (that gives me more free time after work hehe)

Paraseiling or windsurfing?


----------



## kushy

wind surfing Mother or Mother in law?


----------



## JC327

Mother

iced tea or sweet tea


----------



## Yukiko

Neither, but since I have to choose, sweet.

All your lip color that vanishes every 10 minutes after applying

or

All your mascara that vanishes every 10 minutes after applying?


----------



## Sunflowercake

All your lip color vanishes 10 minutes after applying. Seems to be easier to reapply than mascara.

Fries or potato chips


----------



## JC327

All your lip color that vanishes every 10 minutes after applying

book smarts or street smarts


----------



## Sunflowercake

tough one... book smart.

snorkeling or hiking


----------



## AtlantaDebbie

Snorkeling!  I love seeing the beautiful tropical fish.  Snorkeling in Key West or Cancun. 

Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi?


----------



## Yukiko

Diet Coke. I hate Pepsi.

Better decade:

1990-1999

2000-2009


----------



## kushy

2000-2009

God or Religion?


----------



## JC327

God

Old music or new music


----------



## Yukiko

Old Music.

Eat a scorpion pop

or

Eat a ghost pepper


----------



## JC327

Eat a ghost pepper

perfect memory or perfect looks


----------



## Yukiko

Eh, my memory is already imperfect as it is. Go with the looks.






Urban Decay Naked 1

or

Urban Decay Naked 2?


----------



## JC327

That's a hard one I have neither and want both so lets say Urban Decay Naked 1

Ninja or Pirate


----------



## kushy

Ninja

Bus or train?


----------



## JC327

train

give up friends or give up computer


----------



## Yukiko

Computer.

Chocolatey cereals

or

Fruity cereals?


----------



## JC327

Chocolatey cereals, always chocolate lol

packing or unpacking


----------



## Sunflowercake

packing (if this is about suitcases... for moving boxes itis the other way arround!)

sit at the pool of the hotel or explore the area you are vacationing at?


----------



## Yukiko

Exploring!

Pronouncing "mascara"

Mas-CAR-a

or

Mas-CARE-a?


----------



## kushy

Mas-car-a

sweet or hot?


----------



## JC327

sweet

psychological pain or physical pain


----------



## kushy

physical pain

crackers or sweets


----------



## darthfia

sweets

Black or blue?


----------



## Yukiko

Black.

Get your tongue pierced

or

get a "tramp stamp"?


----------



## Sunflowercake

get tongue pierced

be able to travel to a different city every weekend for a month or go on vacation for a week to just one city


----------



## JC327

go on vacation for a week to just one city

perfect hair day everyday or perfect outfit everyday


----------



## Sunflowercake

perfect outfit everyday

hot chocolate or coffee


----------



## Yukiko

Hot Chocolate

Eat only fruits for life

or

Eat only vegetables for life


----------



## Sunflowercake

eat only fruits for life

bake or cook?


----------



## Yukiko

Bake

Carly Rae Jepsen's "Call Me Maybe"

or

Christina Aguilera's "Genie in a Bottle"


----------



## JC327

Christina Aguilera's "Genie in a Bottle"

Chicken or Crabs


----------



## Sunflowercake

chicken

toast with peanutbutter or jam?


----------



## Yukiko

Jam, I don't like Peanut Butter.

Earrings or Necklaces?


----------



## JC327

Earrings feel naked without them Introvert or extrovert


----------



## Sunflowercake

extrovert

warm salads or cold salads?


----------



## JC327

cold salads

laptop or desktop


----------



## darthfia

desktop

Lemonade or soda?


----------



## JC327

lemonade

pineapple or melon


----------



## Sunflowercake

pineapple

lake or ocean


----------



## Yukiko

Ocean

Ride a camel for 10 miles in the desert

or

Ride a walrus for 10 miles in the arctic?


----------



## Sunflowercake

the walrus sounds hilarious but I pick the camel.

build a house from scratch or buy a cheap one to renovate


----------



## JC327

build a house from scratch

pancakes or French toast


----------



## kushy

french toast

forest or trees


----------



## JC327

forest

gelato or snow cone


----------



## Yukiko

Sno cone! Haven't had one in yearsssss.

Go a month without showering

or

Go six months without makeup?


----------



## JC327

Go six months without makeup, I cant be dirty






stuck on an elevator or stuck in a ski lift


----------



## irene-

Stuck on a ski lift. Elevator would be claustrophbic. Sunburn or hives


----------



## Sunflowercake

sunburn

chinese food or pizza


----------



## irene-

Mmmmm...chinese food Eat a slice of moldy bread or a spoonful of dirt


----------



## Sunflowercake

oooh tough one. If it is the whole slice I might just go with the dirt. Either way it would make me throw up.





go to the beach pale or fake tan before?


----------



## JC327

dirt

saver or spender


----------



## Yukiko

Saver.

Put up with...

A runny nose for a week

or

A headache for a week?


----------



## Sunflowercake

runny nose

use a lot of short versions (omg lol brb...) for texting or write out the words


----------



## JC327

texting or write out the words

car sick or sea sick


----------



## irene-

Car sick, I can make them pull over Would you rather wear 6 inch stilettos or a super tight corset


----------



## Yukiko

Corset. Can't fake heels that high being comfortable.... can't with the corset either, but it would at least look better...er?

Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck?


----------



## irene-

Daffy Duck Ice cream truck music 3 hrs non-stop or gangnam style playing 3 hrs non-stop


----------



## kushy

gangnam style playing 3 hrs non-stop

bike or bicycle


----------



## irene-

Bicycle Would you rather smell an 80 year old man's fart or lick an 80 year old man's toe? Hahaha


----------



## JC327

80 year old man's fart cant bear to think of licking toes lol

getting a tooth pulled out or getting stiches


----------



## Yukiko

I had a tooth pulled Never again. Stitches plz.

Eating a bowl of noodle-less soup with a fork, scoop for scoop.

or

Eating spaghetti with a spoon, scoop for scoop?


----------



## JC327

Eating spaghetti with a spoon, scoop for scoop

watching Barney all day or Watching Teletubbies all day


----------



## Yukiko

Barney would at least be nostalgic, so Barney.

Watch a show with no sounds or audio

or

Hear a show with very detailed sound but can't see it?


----------



## kushy

Hear a show with very detailed sound but can't see it?

Calculator or brain?


----------



## JC327

brain

museums or art galleries


----------



## MissLindaJean

Museums Left or right?


----------



## irene-

When things don't go right, turn left! Step on a lego barefoot or hit your pinky toe on something


----------



## JC327

hit your pinky toe on something

fruits or vegetables


----------



## Sunflowercake

fruits (this switches seasonal hahaha)

cake or pastries


----------



## JC327

This is so hard! cakes

Kitten or Puppy


----------



## kushy

puppy

Veg biryani or chicken biryani


----------



## darthfia

chicken biryani

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Yukiko

Pancakes.

Unemployed

or

Job with good play + 24 hours on call


----------



## Sunflowercake

hmmmm I think I will take the job.

don't shave for a month or don't wash your hair for two weeks?


----------



## Yukiko

Don't wash hair for two weeks as sucky as that would be. I can't stand not being clean shaven.

Contacts or Glasses?


----------



## Sunflowercake

glasses. I cry if someone tries to puts eye drps in my eye haha

Get your hair colored professionally or use box color?


----------



## Yukiko

The thought of coloring my hair is bad. I just feel bleaching and re-coloring would just kill my hair or something.... but if I had to, I would have it done professionally, since I don't trust myself getting all of the hair.

Art class

or

Gym class?


----------



## darthfia

Gym class

Pear or apple?


----------



## Sunflowercake

pear

green or blue


----------



## JC327

blue

blond or brunette


----------



## Sunflowercake

blond

colorful nails or nude nails


----------



## MissLindaJean

Colorful! Beer or wine?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Wine Hot with no AC or freezing with no heat


----------



## imacaligirl

Hot with no A/C Beaches or mountains


----------



## Yukiko

Beaches

Which of these sins is more you?

Envy

or

Pride?


----------



## JC327

Pride

video games or board games


----------



## Yukiko

Too torn on this one. Been falling out of video games lately big time, but I love board games IRL with friends, so probably board games. Nothing beats Pictionary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mounds or Three Musketeers?


----------



## JC327

Three Musketeers

Bond or Bourne


----------



## Sunflowercake

Bourne!! Jason Bourne






Friday or Saturday?


----------



## darthfia

Friday

Vinter or summer?


----------



## Yukiko

Vinter, it veels vetter den summer, ah ah ah....

Really though, Winter. Can bundle up. Summer, you can't bundle down. x:

Go to work at 3:00AM for an 8 hour shift

or

Go to work at 5:00PM for an 8 hour shift?


----------



## JC327

Go to work at 3:00AM for an 8 hour shift

Marvel or DC


----------



## imacaligirl

Marvel Mexican food or Chinese food


----------



## kushy

Chinese food

Breakfast or dinner


----------



## Yukiko

Yuck to both. Chinese ONLY because they have fortune cookies.

Kiss a gorilla

or

Kiss a hippo


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *kushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chinese food
> 
> Breakfast or dinner


you two posted really close to each other, I will go from the first one posted.

Dinner

host a holiday dinner

host a summer BBQ


----------



## kushy

host a holiday dinner

music or dance


----------



## Sunflowercake

music

Hammock or towel to lay on?


----------



## Yukiko

Hammock could be fun, so hammock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Step and stand in:

Dog poo for 5 minutes

or

A bucket of tarantulas for 1 minute?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hammock could be fun, so hammock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Step and stand in:
> 
> Dog poo for 5 minutes
> 
> or
> 
> A bucket of tarantulas for 1 minute?


 I don't know why but banana hammock came to mind lol

Dog poo for 5 minutes

give up sugar for a month or give up salt for a month


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why but banana hammock came to mind lol
> 
> Dog poo for 5 minutes
> 
> give up sugar for a month or give up salt for a month


 I posted that just for you guys






give up sugar for a month

salty snacks or sweet snacks


----------



## JC327

sweet snacks

planting or harvesting


----------



## Sunflowercake

planting

dried herbs or fresh herbs


----------



## Yukiko

Fresh herbs

Destroy your phone

or

Destroy your computer?


----------



## JC327

Destroy your phone I love my computer too much lol

speak the truth always or lie always


----------



## darthfia

Speak the truth always

Fish or chicken?


----------



## kushy

fish

cellphone or wrist watch


----------



## JC327

cell phone

mosquitos or ticks


----------



## imacaligirl

Mosquitos Vampires or werewolves


----------



## JC327

werewolves

not knowing how to count or not knowing how to read


----------



## imacaligirl

Not knowing how to count Sunset or sunrise


----------



## Sunflowercake

sunrise

go for a hike - go on a bicycle ride


----------



## Yukiko

Bicycle ride

Give up eating breakfast

or

Give up eating supper?


----------



## JC327

give up breakfast

give up beauty or give up brains


----------



## Sunflowercake

give up beauty

coffee or tea


----------



## darthfia

tea

strawberry or rasberry?


----------



## Yukiko

Strawberry.

Dress up as Belle

or

Dress up as Ariel?


----------



## imacaligirl

Dress up as Ariel PC or Mac?


----------



## JC327

PC

plane or boat


----------



## Sunflowercake

hmmmm I love both.... plane

Friday off or Monday off for a holiday?


----------



## JC327

Friday off

silver or gold


----------



## imacaligirl

Silver Hardwood floors or carpet?


----------



## JC327

hardwood floors

cleaning the kitchen or cleaning the bathroom


----------



## Yukiko

Cleaning the kitchen.

Wheel of Fortune or Price is Right?


----------



## Sunflowercake

the price is right

Disney or Pixar


----------



## JC327

That's a hard one lol.

Disney

only able to whisper or only able to shout


----------



## Sunflowercake

Only able to whisper

reptiles or furry pets


----------



## darthfia

furry pets

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Batman

cheddar popcorn or kettle corn


----------



## JC327

kettle corn

sing every word or speak in riddles


----------



## Sunflowercake

wow I think with both I would annoy people. Sing every word.

Regular Milk or Chocolate Milk


----------



## imacaligirl

Regular milk Peanuts or almonds


----------



## JC327

almonds

time travel to the future or time travel to the past


----------



## Sunflowercake

time travel to the past. Not to change anything -just to check out ancestors.

colorful or neutral eyeshadow


----------



## JC327

colorful (but I always seem to stick to neutral)

Hot chocolate or hot tea


----------



## MissLindaJean

Hot tea Strawberry lemonade or cherry limade


----------



## JC327

Strawberry lemonade

never wear makeup again or stink no mater what


----------



## Sunflowercake

Never wear makeup again

Burgers or Hotdogs


----------



## JC327

burgers

circus or carnival


----------



## TacomaGirl

Carnival

eyes like an eagle or voice like an angel


----------



## kushy

voice like an angel

photography or director


----------



## JC327

director

eat boogers or eat insects


----------



## imacaligirl

Eat boogers Walk barefoot on crushed glass or walk barefoot on hot coals


----------



## JC327

walk barefoot on hot coals no new clothes or no new makeup


----------



## kushy

no new makeup

helicopter or aeroplane


----------



## darthfia

helicopter

Car or bike?


----------



## JC327

car

lipstick or lip tint


----------



## Sunflowercake

lipstick

bracelets or necklace


----------



## imacaligirl

Necklace Pants or skirts


----------



## JC327

skirts

snow or rain


----------



## kushy

rain

snickers  or bourbon biscuit


----------



## Sunflowercake

snickers (I never had a bourbon bisquet and now will look it up




)

country or hip hop


----------



## darthfia

country





Computergames or videogames?


----------



## JC327

computer games

peanut butter &amp; jelly or peanut butter &amp; nutella


----------



## imacaligirl

Peanut butter and Nutella Chicken or fish


----------



## lioness90

Chicken (because it depends on the type of fish)

apple or pineapple


----------



## JC327

pineapple

comedies or tragedies


----------



## kushy

comedies

tower or apartment


----------



## imacaligirl

Apartment Cats or dogs


----------



## Sunflowercake

dogs

swimming in the pool or tanning in the lawn chair


----------



## imacaligirl

Tanning in the lawn chair Sleep in pajamas or sleep naked


----------



## Sunflowercake

sleep in PJs

order a bunch of discounted makeup or order one expensive brand item


----------



## darthfia

a bunch of discounted makeup

Waking up in the city or in the country?


----------



## TacomaGirl

waking up in the country

night owl or early bird


----------



## JC327

night owl

cereal or toast


----------



## imacaligirl

Cereal Sephora or Ulta?


----------



## JC327

Sephora

walking in the rain or walking in the snow


----------



## Sunflowercake

walking in the snow

reality shows or documentaries?


----------



## JC327

reality shows

beer or wine


----------



## imacaligirl

Wine Iced tea or lemonade


----------



## JC327

lemonade

sleep with socks or sleep without socks


----------



## imacaligirl

Sleep without socks Sleep with a fan on or fan off


----------



## lioness90

Sleep with fan on

baked or fried


----------



## JC327

baked spring or fall


----------



## lioness90

fall

music or movies


----------



## Sunflowercake

movies

small dogs or large dogs


----------



## imacaligirl

Large dogs Pink or purple


----------



## Sunflowercake

pink

scented candles or unscented candles


----------



## JC327

scented candles

bar or club


----------



## imacaligirl

Bar Fancy restaurant or outdoor BBQ


----------



## lioness90

Fancy restaurant 

Fly on plane or drive


----------



## JC327

fly on plane

do dishes or sweep floors


----------



## lioness90

Sweep floors Shop online or in store


----------



## kushy

in store

Tv shows or cinemas


----------



## lioness90

tv shows

sweater or jacket


----------



## JC327

jacket

smartphone or computer


----------



## imacaligirl

Smartphone Text or talk on the phone


----------



## TacomaGirl

text

heels or flip flops


----------



## Sunflowercake

hhhhhm tough one. Love buying both but wear heels mostly for work so FlipFlops!

two piece bikini or swimsuit?


----------



## lioness90

swimsuit

chocolate or caramel


----------



## imacaligirl

Chocolate Cake or ice cream


----------



## kushy

icecream Radio or online music


----------



## JC327

online music

singing or playing an instrument


----------



## darthfia

playing an instrument

Tv or PC?


----------



## Sunflowercake

TV (I am not going to lie, I am watching TV with the laptop on my lap




)

walk in the park, bicycle ride through the park


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TV (I am not going to lie, I am watching TV with the laptop on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> walk in the park, bicycle ride through the park


 Lol I do the same thing, im too attached to my laptop.

walk in the park

plant flowers or pick up flowers


----------



## Sunflowercake

pick up flowers

artificial christmas tree or real christmas tree


----------



## TacomaGirl

real Christmas tree

romantic date or girls night


----------



## JC327

romantic date

never stop eating or never stop talking


----------



## lioness90

never stop eating

a room full of kids or a room full of senior citizens


----------



## kushy

if there is no other choice then

room full of senior citizens

bag or plastic cover?


----------



## JC327

bag

cleaning cat litter or picking up dog poo


----------



## imacaligirl

Picking up dog poo Mowing the lawn or weed whacking


----------



## Sunflowercake

Mowing the lawn

yard full of grass or gravel?


----------



## TacomaGirl

yard full of grass

roller coaster or ferris wheel


----------



## Sunflowercake

ferris wheel

hot dogs or brats


----------



## lioness90

hot dog

rainy days or snowy days


----------



## JC327

rainy days

homeless or jobless


----------



## kushy

homeless

Diesel or petrol?


----------



## JC327

diesel

no toes or no fingers


----------



## darthfia

no toes

Blind or deaf?


----------



## Sunflowercake

deaf

rent or buy


----------



## lioness90

buy

smartphone or ipad


----------



## imacaligirl

Smartphone Walk or run


----------



## JC327

walk

picnic or BBQ


----------



## Sunflowercake

BBQ

Cruise or road trip


----------



## imacaligirl

Cruise Jamaica or Mexico


----------



## Sunflowercake

Jamaica

tropical or big city


----------



## kushy

big city

snow world or deserts


----------



## darthfia

deserts

Spray or mousse?


----------



## Sunflowercake

spray

spray on tan or self-tanning lotion


----------



## imacaligirl

Spray on tan Wax or shave


----------



## JC327

shave

big purses or small purses


----------



## imacaligirl

Big purses Hoodie or sweater


----------



## lioness90

Hoodie Manicure or pedicure


----------



## irene-

Manicure Have a Monster under the bed or monster in the closet?


----------



## JC327

monster in the closet

pack or unpack


----------



## irene-

Unpack See how you'll die or see how you were born


----------



## JC327

See how you'll die

snore or drool


----------



## imacaligirl

Drool Talk in your sleep or walk in your sleep


----------



## darthfia

Talk in your sleep

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## JC327

Saturday

chemistry or algebra


----------



## sunnysvoice

chemistry

animal instinct or common sense


----------



## lioness90

common sense

guitar or piano


----------



## JC327

Piano

stiches or cast


----------



## kushy

cast

beautician or engineer


----------



## JC327

beautician

no ears or no tongue


----------



## kushy

no tongue

Boost or horlicks


----------



## JC327

boost

no books or no television


----------



## TacomaGirl

no television

hand shake or air kiss


----------



## JC327

hand shake

new makeup or new clothes


----------



## lioness90

new clothes

breadsticks or biscuits


----------



## JC327

biscuits

stepping on legos or hitting your knees


----------



## kushy

stepping on legos

coat or salwar


----------



## darthfia

coat

Rice or pasta


----------



## Sunflowercake

pasta

sunhat or baseball hat


----------



## JC327

sun hat

sugar or spice


----------



## imacaligirl

Sugar Baked or fried


----------



## Sunflowercake

baked

turkey or ham


----------



## JC327

ham

Pineapple or Mango


----------



## imacaligirl

Mango Popcorn with butter or without


----------



## JC327

Without butter Sandals or flip flops


----------



## kushy

sandals

Smiles or weeps


----------



## -Liz-

Smiles

Elastics or Hair Clips


----------



## Sunflowercake

elastics

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## JC327

lipgloss

raspberries or strawberries


----------



## imacaligirl

Raspberries White chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## kushy

dark chocolate

Special dinner outside or normal home made


----------



## kriishu

Special dinner outside.

Spring or fall?


----------



## JC327

spring

sun or moon


----------



## lissa1307

moon

pink or blue


----------



## JC327

pink

chicken soup or beef stew


----------



## lissa1307

beef stew

coke or pepsi


----------



## imacaligirl

Pepsi Iced tea or iced coffee


----------



## kushy

iced coffee

Trolley bag or trucking bag


----------



## JC327

trolley bag

dessert or second helping of food


----------



## lissa1307

DESSERT!!!

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## JC327

Chocolate

sing or dance


----------



## lioness90

sing

milk or water


----------



## JC327

water

oatmeal or grits


----------



## lissa1307

grits

flowers or candy


----------



## imacaligirl

Flowers Carnival or circus


----------



## JC327

carnival

ferrets or guinea pigs


----------



## imacaligirl

Guinea pigs Birds or fish


----------



## kushy

birds

Beaches or monuments


----------



## JC327

monuments

Paris or Rome


----------



## Sunflowercake

Paris

(both cities have way too much traffic though)

Ice Cream or Cake


----------



## JC327

I agree too much traffic but I do love Paris!

That's a hard one!  Its hot today so would say ice cream

cheeseburger or ribs


----------



## Sunflowercake

can't go wrong with ice cream!

ribs

grilled chicken or fired chicken


----------



## MissLindaJean

Fried chicken lol. . Mmmm! Lions or bears?


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fried chicken lol. . Mmmm!
> 
> Lions or bears?


 Lions.

Regular soda or diet?


----------



## lioness90

regular soda

blue or green


----------



## JC327

lmao completely lost


----------



## OiiO

Blue

Burgers or Hot dogs?


----------



## JC327

burgers

purses or shoes


----------



## lioness90

shoes

swimming or laying on the beach


----------



## JC327

swimming

hot day or cold day


----------



## kushy

hot day

makeup or cooking


----------



## darthfia

makeup

The Mist or The Fog


----------



## Sunflowercake

the mist

read books or read magazines


----------



## OiiO

Read magazines

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Sunflowercake

tea

sugar or splenda


----------



## JC327

Sugar Planes or cars


----------



## kushy

cars

trees or browsing


----------



## Sunflowercake

trees

chocolate or gummy bears


----------



## imacaligirl

Chocolate Air conditioner or fan


----------



## OiiO

Air conditioner

Birds or bees


----------



## darthfia

Birds

Short dress or long dress?


----------



## Kristine Walker

Long dress

Mac and Cheese or Mashed Potatoes


----------



## TacomaGirl

mashes potatoes

sunrise or sunset


----------



## OiiO

Sunrise
 
Tulips or roses


----------



## imacaligirl

Tulips Candlelight or moonlight


----------



## kushy

moon light

playschool or park


----------



## Sunflowercake

park

ink pen or pencil


----------



## Xiang

ink pen

truth or dare


----------



## JC327

Truth Lazy or liar


----------



## darthfia

Lazy

Purple or pink


----------



## JC327

Pink Polka dots or stripes


----------



## kushy

stripes

Late night or early in the morning


----------



## Sunflowercake

late night

greek yoghurt or regular yoghurt


----------



## OiiO

greek yogurt

Stars or planets


----------



## Kristine Walker

Greek yogurt

Small or Large


----------



## Kristine Walker

lol I type too slow

Stars

Small or Large


----------



## Xiang

small

pancakes or waffles


----------



## darthfia

pancakes

Cookies or cakes?


----------



## kushy

cookies

pizza or burger


----------



## Xiang

pizza

skirt or dress


----------



## Kristine Walker

Dress

KFC or Bojangles?


----------



## JC327

Kfc sand or mud


----------



## imacaligirl

Sand Wind or rain


----------



## JC327

Rain Scary or horror movies


----------



## OiiO

Scary

Dusk or dawn


----------



## JC327

Dusk Tan or no tan


----------



## kushy

tan

studies or extra circular activities


----------



## JC327

Extra curricular activities Lucky charms or frosted flakes


----------



## Sunflowercake

lucky charms

ice tea or hot tea


----------



## Xiang

ice tea

Fan or AC


----------



## imacaligirl

AC Read or watch tv


----------



## OiiO

Read

Pastels or neons


----------



## Sunflowercake

pastels

modern or contemporary home


----------



## irene-

Contemporary Hangnail or papercut


----------



## kushy

papercut

old songs or new songs


----------



## Sunflowercake

old songs

radio or pandora


----------



## irene-

Radio- there's no 40 hour limit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wood floors or tile floors


----------



## OiiO

Wood

Sweets or salty snacks


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wood
> 
> Sweets or salty snacks


 oooh tough one... I like sweet and salty snacks!

I have to say sweet though

train or bus


----------



## Kristine Walker

train

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## lissa1307

pepsi

pants or skirt


----------



## imacaligirl

Skirt Bikini or one piece bathing suit


----------



## kushy

bikini

Sand or bricks


----------



## JC327

Orange or blue


----------



## Sunflowercake

blue

lake or ocean


----------



## OiiO

lake

Oranges or apples


----------



## lissa1307

oranges

heels or flats


----------



## Xiang

flats

Michaels Craft Store or Jo-Ann Fabrics


----------



## kushy

Michaels Craft Store

Ayurvedic medicines or homeopathy


----------



## JC327

Homeopathy Heat or cold


----------



## Sunflowercake

cold

spinning or jogging


----------



## kushy

jogging

Cool drink or fruit juice


----------



## OiiO

Fruit juice

Burritos or quesadillas


----------



## Sunflowercake

quesedillas

hot sandwich or cold sandwich


----------



## JC327

Cold sandwich lemon water or coke with lemon


----------



## OiiO

Lemon water

Macaroons or macarons


----------



## JC327

Macaroons sneakers or flats


----------



## kushy

sneakers

Plot or house


----------



## JC327

House Beer or wine


----------



## OiiO

Wine

Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead


----------



## lesliemarie102

The walking dead. Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## JC327

Pedicures (I love the foot massages) orange or apple juice


----------



## lorizav

Orange juice Facial or massage?


----------



## lesliemarie102

Massage. Bacon or sausages?


----------



## OiiO

Bacon

Mint or parsley


----------



## diablosita

Pants, just because I'm not used to wearing skirts so it looks weird on me.

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## kushy

lipgloss

novels or serials


----------



## Sunflowercake

novels

Popcorn or chips


----------



## diablosita

Popcorn Ryan Gosling or Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## imacaligirl

Ryan Reynolds Hair up or down


----------



## lesliemarie102

Down. Romance or comedy


----------



## diablosita

Can I say Romantic comedy? lol Comedy I guess.
Pink nail polish or Blue nail polish?


----------



## lesliemarie102

Pink nail polish. Pineapple or mango?


----------



## Xiang

Mango Movies or tv series


----------



## OiiO

Mango

Creme or glitter


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mango
> 
> Movies or tv series


 I am continuing from the one posted first. I hope that's ok

tv series

bold lips or bold eyes


----------



## kushy

mango

music or dance


----------



## diablosita

Pineapple, i hate mango sooo much.

Sonic drinks, or ice cream?


----------



## Xiang

Ice cream

Since everybody wants to answer this, let's do this again.... Mango or pineapple? (just kidding)

Let's move on to...

eating BBQ in the park or eating BBQ in the backyard (since July 4th is coming up)


----------



## kushy

eating BBQ in the park

Dry fruits or fruits


----------



## lissa1307

fruits

dinner out or dinner in


----------



## lesliemarie102

Dinner out. Fall or spring?


----------



## lissa1307

ooo...tough one...fall i guess

lip gloss or lipstick


----------



## Xiang

lip gloss

chicken burger or all-beef burger


----------



## Sunflowercake

all-beef burger

bold lips or bold eyes


----------



## lissa1307

bold eyes

wild nail art or simple nails


----------



## OiiO

Simple nails

Paris or Rome


----------



## lissa1307

Rome

raw veggie/salads or cooked veggies


----------



## lesliemarie102

Cooked. Rain or snow?


----------



## lissa1307

rain

good book or the movie of the book


----------



## Kristine Walker

Good book

Original or Extra Crispy (KFC)


----------



## kushy

extra crispy

Credit card or debit card


----------



## StellaSunshine

Debit card

Heath bar or Skor bar?


----------



## kushy

heathbar

pillow or blanket


----------



## irene-

Blanket (can fold it into a pillow if need be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Flat tire or run out of gas


----------



## OiiO

Flat tire

Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## MissLindaJean

Hmmm.. Star Wars, the original! Game of Thrones vs. Lord of the Rings


----------



## OiiO

Game of Thrones

Sun or Moon


----------



## lissa1307

moon

true blood or the walking dead


----------



## lesliemarie102

Walking dead. Ice cream or frozen yorgurt?


----------



## lissa1307

ice cream

Hamburger or cheeseburger


----------



## lesliemarie102

Cheese burger? iPhone or android?


----------



## Superfish19

I phone Night owl or early bird


----------



## Kristine Walker

Night owl Fiction or nonfiction


----------



## Superfish19

Non fiction Facebook or twitter


----------



## OiiO

Facebook

Superman or Spiderman


----------



## kushy

early bird

Raining or hot snacks


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Superman or Spiderman


  looks like you got skipped.

Spiderman

Sunburn or Jellyfish sting


----------



## lissa1307

jellyfish sting

eyeliner or eyeshadow


----------



## kushy

eye liner..

paintings or sceneries


----------



## lesliemarie102

Sceneries Beach or pool


----------



## TacomaGirl

beach

rent or own


----------



## OiiO

Rent

Soup or Salad


----------



## lissa1307

soup

grits or oatmeal


----------



## lesliemarie102

Oatmeal Dog or cat


----------



## Kristine Walker

Cat

Over easy or Scrambled


----------



## kushy

scrambled

luck or hardwork


----------



## irene-

Luck (looking at you powerball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Bad breath or stinky armpits


----------



## kushy

stinky armpits

parks or beaches


----------



## lissa1307

Parks Extra sleep or get more done


----------



## Sunflowercake

get more done

sunblock or tanning oil


----------



## Kristine Walker

Sunblock

Cat or Dog


----------



## kushy

dog

purse or handbag


----------



## lissa1307

purse

bad cramps or splitting headache


----------



## lesliemarie102

Headache Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## AshY

Chocolate

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## JC327

pancakes

French bread or French toast


----------



## OiiO

French bread

Chocolate milk or regular


----------



## JC327

chocolate milk (always chocolate lol)

German chocolate or Swiss chocolate


----------



## diablosita

German chocolate.

Sweet tea or unsweet?


----------



## kushy

unsweet Bindi(stickers) or Tilak


----------



## JC327

Bindi

hot tea or iced tea


----------



## OiiO

hot tea

Birchbox or Ipsy


----------



## Sunflowercake

birchbox

sore throat or runny nose


----------



## darthfia

sore throat

Winter or summer?


----------



## OiiO

Summer

Spring of Fall?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kushy

Ipsy Clean or dirty


----------



## JC327

guess I should answer both lol

Spring

Clean

foot rub or back rub


----------



## lesliemarie102

Ipsy Beach or lake


----------



## kushy

lake evening snacks or morning tiffin


----------



## JC327

evening snacks

lip liner or eye liner


----------



## Kristine Walker

Eye liner

Calamari or Octopus


----------



## SFRach

Calamari.

Lavender or mint?


----------



## kushy

mint Bhendi or eggplant


----------



## JC327

bhendi

white grapes or red grapes


----------



## kushy

white grapes spray or deodrant


----------



## JC327

deodorant

peppermint tea or chamomile tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

peppermint tea

carrots or celery


----------



## JC327

carrots

roses or orchids


----------



## darthfia

orchids

The sun or the moon?


----------



## kushy

the sun test series or 20-20


----------



## JC327

20-20

fan or air conditioner


----------



## AshY

Air conditioner

Pool or beach?


----------



## JC327

beach

frozen yogurt or gelato


----------



## kushy

frozen yogurt

sandwich or egg masala


----------



## Sunflowercake

sandwich

cereal or fruit


----------



## darthfia

fruit

Listen to music or watch tv?


----------



## AshY

Watch tv

Scrabble or Monopoly?


----------



## OiiO

Monopoly

Green tea or Black tea


----------



## kushy

green tea

nutrella or sunflower


----------



## JC327

nutella

cupcakes or brownies


----------



## kushy

brownies

amla juice or apple juice


----------



## Sunflowercake

apple juice

text or call


----------



## JC327

text

rain or snow


----------



## AshY

Rain

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## kushy

call

calm or continuous speech


----------



## AshY

Calm

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## JC327

coke

acrylic or gel nails


----------



## kushy

gel nails

sweet or spring rolls


----------



## JC327

spring rolls

shopping for shoes or purses


----------



## AshY

Shopping for purses

Margaritas of Daiquiris ?


----------



## JC327

margaritas

glitter or cream nail polish


----------



## AshY

Glitter polish

Chocolate Chip or Peanut Butter Cookies?


----------



## lesliemarie102

Chocolate chip Necklaces or bracelets


----------



## JC327

necklaces

lucky charms or frosted flakes


----------



## kushy

frosted flakes

cashew nuts or badam


----------



## JC327

cashew nuts

vanilla or chocolate


----------



## Sunflowercake

chocolate (however if Ice cream: I prefer Vanilla)

nude or bold lips


----------



## TacomaGirl

nude lips

booming bass line or slow melody


----------



## kushy

slow melody

Weekly magazines or novels


----------



## JC327

novels

not taking a shower for a week or not wearing clean clothes for a week


----------



## AshY

Not wearing clean clothes for a week (this one was hard)

Bath and Body Works or The Body Shop?


----------



## Sunflowercake

the body shop

sephora or ulta


----------



## AshY

Sephora!

Cadillac or Lexus?


----------



## JC327

Lexus

kitten or puppy


----------



## Kristine Walker

Kitten

botfly or aardvark


----------



## JC327

aardvark

wine or champagne


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kitten
> 
> botfly or aardvark


 Oh goodness I goodled botfly and almost threw up.






Anyhow... I pick wine as long as those disgusting flies are not in there lol.

game night or karaoke


----------



## TacomaGirl

game night!

sharpie eyebrows or clown lipstick


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kitten
> 
> botfly or aardvark
> Oh goodness I goodled botfly and almost threw up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow... I pick wine as long as those disgusting flies are not in there lol.
> 
> game night or karaoke
> 
> LOL I am always paranoid about creatures getting in my drink!
> 
> clown lipstick ( I think is the lesser of the two evils)
> 
> no panties or no bra


----------



## AshY

no panties

flu or hangover


----------



## JC327

flu

mint or licorice


----------



## AshY

Mint Tornado or hurricane


----------



## lesliemarie102

Hurricane Makeup or nail polish


----------



## AshY

makeup (this one was hard)

star trek or star wars?


----------



## JC327

Starwars

mascara or foundation


----------



## kushy

Tornado

Lassi or sprite


----------



## AshY

Lassi and Foundation

Smokey eyes or Red lips?


----------



## JC327

red lips

pants or skirts


----------



## AshY

skirts

ruby or sapphire


----------



## JC327

ruby

no breakfast or no dinner


----------



## kushy

no breakfast

train or bus


----------



## AshY

train

Dressed up or dressed down


----------



## JC327

dressed down

flats or high heels


----------



## Sunflowercake

high heels

cateyes or nude eyeshadow


----------



## JC327

cat eyes

headache or backache


----------



## lesliemarie102

Backache McDonald's or Burger King


----------



## AshY

McDonalds

Tequila or Vodka


----------



## Kristine Walker

Vodka

Sushi or Stir Fry


----------



## JC327

stir fry

laundry or dishes


----------



## AshY

laundry

golf or tennis


----------



## kushy

tennis

Potato or brinjal


----------



## JC327

potato

lice or fleas


----------



## Sunflowercake

oh my ... fleas

fries or onion rings


----------



## AshY

fries

120 degree weather or -20 degree weather


----------



## JC327

-20 (perfect for cuddling )

No ac or no heater


----------



## AshY

no heater

no cable or no internet


----------



## JC327

no cable

thirtsty or hungry


----------



## kushy

hungry

Confused or confident


----------



## JC327

confident

ginger ale or cola


----------



## AshY

Cola
 

Lemonade or fruit punch


----------



## JC327

lemonade

twix or kit kat


----------



## AshY

twix

silver or gold


----------



## kushy

gold

bracelet or bangles


----------



## AshY

bracelet

broken hand or broken leg


----------



## JC327

broken hands

headband or hat


----------



## AshY

Hat Early bird or night owl


----------



## JC327

night owl

blush or bronzer


----------



## AshY

blush

being caught in a thunderstorm or being caught in a blizzard


----------



## JC327

being caught in a thunderstorm

jeans or dress pants


----------



## Sunflowercake

jeans

flip flops or sneakers


----------



## JC327

sneakers

tiger or lion


----------



## AshY

tiger

Los Angeles or New York City


----------



## JC327

New York City!!! my hometown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sun burn or frostbite


----------



## AshY

sunburn

pancakes or french toast


----------



## JC327

pancakes

ginger ale or club soda


----------



## Kristine Walker

Ginger ale

cruise or resort


----------



## JC327

cruise

hunting or fishing


----------



## AshY

fishing

Skiing or sledding


----------



## JC327

sledding

painting or writting


----------



## kushy

painting

Walking or Running


----------



## AshY

walking

roller coasters or water rides


----------



## JC327

roller coasters

Disney world or Universal studios


----------



## AshY

Disney World

Pizza or Chinese takeout


----------



## JC327

pizza

cake or pie


----------



## kushy

cake

Kindergarden or nursery


----------



## JC327

kindergarten

bath or shower


----------



## Kristine Walker

Shower

Grits or Cream of Wheat


----------



## JC327

cream of wheat

salty or sweet


----------



## kushy

sweet

Egg or vegetarian


----------



## JC327

egg

soda or juice


----------



## Kristine Walker

Juice

V8 original or OJ


----------



## JC327

OJ

watermelon or cantaloupe


----------



## AshY

Cantalope Potato salad or macaroni salad


----------



## JC327

potato salad

shorts or capris


----------



## lesliemarie102

Shorts Mini skirts or maxi skirts


----------



## littlerosa

> Originally Posted by *lesliemarie102* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shorts
> 
> Mini skirts or maxi skirts


 Maxi skirts

Fruity/flowery scents or musky scents?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *littlerosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lesliemarie102* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shorts
> 
> Mini skirts or maxi skirts
> Maxi skirts
> 
> Fruity/flowery scents or musky scents?
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Fruity/flowery scents
> 
> straight or curly hair


----------



## Sunflowercake

straight hair

cat eyes or nude eyes


----------



## JC327

cat eyes

orange or grapefruit


----------



## AshY

grapefruit

leather or lace


----------



## JC327

lace

cream or glitter nail polish


----------



## AshY

glitter nail polish

reality tv shows or crime dramas


----------



## JC327

crime dramas

bright or nude lipstick


----------



## Kristine Walker

Crime

Innie or Outie


----------



## AshY

bright lipstick and innies

high heels or flats


----------



## kushy

flats.

movie or music show


----------



## AshY

movie

horror film or comedy


----------



## Kristine Walker

horror

library or bookstore


----------



## JulieMarie

library!

rich or happy?


----------



## AshY

happy

work hard or play hard


----------



## JC327

play hard

80s or 90s fashion


----------



## AshY

90s fashion

a cruise or resort vacation


----------



## JulieMarie

Resort vacation.

Snow getaway or sunny escape?


----------



## Sunflowercake

sunny escape

work on errands right away or last minute (such as shopping, assignments)


----------



## JC327

last minute

pasta or rice


----------



## kushy

rice

Tomato or Mango


----------



## JC327

tomato

short or long hair


----------



## AshY

long hair

grapefruit juice or orange juice


----------



## Kristine Walker

Orange Juice

Whole milk or Skim milk


----------



## AshY

whole milk

pepperoni pizza or sausage pizza


----------



## Kristine Walker

pepperoni

shoes or flip-flops


----------



## JulieMarie

flip flops!

soup or salad?


----------



## JC327

salad

neutral or bright colors


----------



## AshY

Bright colors Hat or scarf


----------



## Kristine Walker

Hat

Mittens or Gloves


----------



## JulieMarie

gloves.

cat or dog?


----------



## JC327

cat

blow dryer or flat iron


----------



## kushy

salad

diet or exercises


----------



## AshY

exercise

swimming or hiking


----------



## JC327

swimming

bike or skates


----------



## JC327

swimming

bike or skates


----------



## Jac13

Bike Cooking or take-out


----------



## kushy

cooking

chocolate or drinks


----------



## JC327

chocolate

short sleeve or long sleeve shirts


----------



## Jac13

Short sleeves Pants or skirts


----------



## JC327

skirts

polka dots or leopard print


----------



## Jac13

Leopard print Convertible or SUV


----------



## JC327

convertible

parakeet or hamster


----------



## Jac13

Parakeet Flying or driving


----------



## JC327

flying

cake or pie


----------



## AshY

Pie Chocolate or strawberry ice cream


----------



## Kristine Walker

Strawberry

Dentist or Doctor


----------



## JC327

doctor

laptop or tablet


----------



## Jac13

Laptop Sushi or fish


----------



## JC327

fish

grape or strawberry jelly


----------



## Jac13

Grape Pasta or rice


----------



## lesliemarie102

Pasta Banana pancakes or strawberry pancakes?


----------



## JC327

banana pancakes

French fries or home fries


----------



## darthfia

French fries

Matte or shimmer?


----------



## JC327

shimmer

tea bag or loose tea


----------



## AshY

loose tea

candles or oil burners


----------



## JC327

candles

roses or tulips


----------



## Jac13

Roses Sailing or horse riding


----------



## JC327

sailing

sweet or savory


----------



## AshY

sweet

caramel apples or candy apples


----------



## JC327

caramel apples

peaches or nectarines


----------



## Jac13

Peaches Gatorade or water


----------



## JC327

water

chocolate chip cookies or sugar cookies


----------



## AshY

Chocolate cOokies


----------



## AshY

Oopps Chocolate chip cookies Pound cake or angel food cake


----------



## Jac13

Pound cake Rabbit or duck


----------



## AshY

duck

candy or baked goods


----------



## JC327

baked goods

artificial or real Christmas tree


----------



## AshY

real Christmas tree

Wild Party or Relaxing Vacation


----------



## JC327

relaxing vacation

orange or mandarin


----------



## AshY

Mandarin

PC or Apple computer


----------



## JC327

PC

cash or checks


----------



## AshY

Cash Spinach or romaine


----------



## JC327

spinach

matte or glossy


----------



## Jac13

matte

children or old people


----------



## JC327

children

playstation or xbox


----------



## AshY

Xbox Dinner and a movie or going to a bars and clubs


----------



## JC327

dinner and a movie

white or dark chocolate


----------



## AshY

dark chocolate

apples or oranges


----------



## JC327

oranges

Tetris or Bejeweled


----------



## AshY

bejeweled

monopoly or trivial pursuit


----------



## JC327

monopoly

UNO or phase 10


----------



## AshY

uno

steak or seafood


----------



## JC327

steak

bacon or sausage


----------



## Jac13

sausage hash browns or potatoes


----------



## JC327

potatoes

pancakes or French toast


----------



## AshY

pancakes

skittles or starburst


----------



## JC327

skittles

French fries or baked potatoes


----------



## AshY

French fries

lasagna or spaghetti


----------



## JC327

spaghetti

Winter or summer


----------



## Sunflowercake

tough one! I love each for something different.

Winter (just because I am looking forward to my vacation and to Christmas)

stay in on black friday or make it a shopping day


----------



## pamela43

shoes or thongs


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tough one! I love each for something different.

Winter (just because I am looking forward to my vacation and to Christmas)

stay in on black friday or make it a shopping day

Stay in and shop online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

shoes

water rides or roller coasters


----------



## lissa1307

roller coasters

ulta or sephora


----------



## JC327

Sephora

introvert or extrovert


----------



## AshY

introvert

chocolate or vanilla ice cream


----------



## JC327

vanilla ice cream

pink or purple


----------



## lissa1307

PINK!!!!!!

Online shopping or in store


----------



## JC327

in store

big or small earrings


----------



## lissa1307

Big earrings Stay up late and sleep in or to bed early and up early


----------



## JC327

Stay up late and sleep in

eggnog or mulled wine


----------



## Deareux

Mulled wine Kittens or Puppies?


----------



## lissa1307

Kittens Makeup or nail polish


----------



## EmEm1201

Makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cookies N Cream or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## lissa1307

milk chocolate

board games or video games


----------



## EmEm1201

Both!!!

Stretching or sleeping? (Basically are u active or not so active)


----------



## lissa1307

sleeping,lol

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## JC327

vanilla

fishing or hunting


----------



## lissa1307

fishing

beach or pool


----------



## JC327

beach

rabbits or hamsters


----------



## Monika1

hamsters (because they aren't the ones eating my veggies in the garden)

bok choi or gai lan


----------



## slinka

Bok choy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Skydiving or bungee jumping?


----------



## JC327

sky diving

talking or texting


----------



## lissa1307

talking

 drive or fly (for long distance travel)


----------



## JC327

fly

fry or bake


----------



## Monika1

bake

amaranth or teff


----------



## JC327

amaranth

almonds or walnuts


----------



## Monika1

Hmmm.... today - walnuts

Almond milk or Soy milk?


----------



## JC327

almond milk

pumpkin or squash


----------



## Jac13

squash

turkey or ham


----------



## AshY

ham

carrot cake or red velvet cake


----------



## slinka

carrot cake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Clipless curler or traditional curling wand (with clip)?


----------



## JC327

traditional curling wand

acetone or non acetone polish remover


----------



## slinka

Acetone all the way.

Broken dominant hand or broken foot?


----------



## JC327

broken dominant hand

bad hair day or bad makeup day


----------



## emjkarma

Bad hair day i always just throw it in a braid or bun so it doesnt matter Braid OR messy bun


----------



## JC327

messy bun

jelly or jam


----------



## AshY

jam

hot cocoa or hot toddy


----------



## JC327

hot cocoa

metallic or cream nail polish


----------



## Monika1

cream nail polish, for sure!

glitter or holo polish?


----------



## JC327

Glitter Flat soda or stale cookies


----------



## utgal2004

stale cookies.

vanilla ice cream or mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## JC327

mint chocolate chip

no mascara or no lipstick


----------



## Kristine Walker

No lipstick

Fudge or Divinity


----------



## athenatree

Fudge

Turtles or ferrets?


----------



## JC327

ferrets

lake or river


----------



## utgal2004

River

free starbucks or free itunes?


----------



## Momma4

free starbucks going to the movies or going out to eat


----------



## Kristine Walker

Going out to eat

Movie or live performance


----------



## athenatree

Live performance

Eating out or eating in


----------



## Babs28

Eating out

Barbie or Ken


----------



## utgal2004

Ken

Bert or Ernie


----------



## JC327

Bert

Batman or Superman


----------



## IndiaLynRose

burger king (better salads)

birchbox or ipsy?


----------



## ivette

ipsy

spring or summer


----------



## AshY

Summer Snow or rain


----------



## JC327

rain

Thanksgiving or Christmas


----------



## Geek

Christmas!

Red cars or black cars?


----------



## JC327

Black

eggnog or mulled wine


----------



## bjt13

Eggnog Apple or windows?


----------



## JC327

Windows

sugar or gingerbread cookies


----------



## Kristine Walker

Gingerbread

Sweet taters or white taters


----------



## JC327

sweet taters

candy canes or frosted gum drops


----------



## dawn767

candy canes

real xmas tree or fake xmas tree


----------



## Kristine Walker

Fake tree (read "The Little Fir Tree" by Hans Christian Anderson...it explains my feelings perfectly)

Eggnog or Hot Chocolate


----------



## dawn767

@Kristine Walker I love Hans Christian Andersen! My favorite story of his is The Steadfast Tin Soldier.

Hot Chocolate

roasting marshmallows or roasting chestnuts


----------



## JC327

roasting marshmallows

mulled wine or apple cider


----------



## ashleygo

apple cider

horse drawn carriage ride or ice skating


----------



## JC327

horse drawn carriage ride

mint chocolate chip or cookie dough


----------



## Sunflowercake

mint chocolate chip

pony tail or open hair


----------



## AshY

Open hair Bold lips or dramatic eyes


----------



## JC327

dramatic eyes

shoveling snow or raking leaves


----------



## dawn767

raking leaves...

rain boots or snow boots


----------



## AshY

snow boots

play or movie


----------



## lioness90

Play Silence or noise


----------



## Sunflowercake

noise

still or bubbely water


----------



## lioness90

still

live tv show or recorded tv show


----------



## Sunflowercake

recorded tv show

hot tea or coffee


----------



## JC327

Hot tea

fruit smoothie or milk shake


----------



## lioness90

fruit smoothie 

iced or hot


----------



## AshY

hot

Ice cream or sorbet


----------



## JC327

Ice cream Liquid or gel eye liner


----------



## dawn767

liquid liner

mac or pc


----------



## JC327

PC

foundation or bb cream


----------



## angie828

foundation

beer or wine


----------



## NormaJean951

Pans all the way. Pigments are so messy for me. Dem or republican?


----------



## lioness90

Neither. But I'm registered as a Democrat. 

Ice cream or candy?


----------



## mariahzelada

Ice cream ! 

Automatic or standard transmission?


----------



## angie828

automatic.

green or black tea?


----------



## JC327

green

butter or margarine


----------



## lioness90

Butter

fruity or chocolate candy?


----------



## dawn767

Chocolate...chocolate always!

Marinara sauce or Alfredo sauce


----------



## lioness90

Marinara sauce

Juice or milk


----------



## angie828

Juice

ham or turkey?


----------



## BSquared

Ham Side note: on mobile, the preview shows all your text as one line and I'm tired and thought it said "ham juice or turkey" and I was thinking what in the heck is ham juice and who would pick that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways... Dairy Queen or baskin robins?


----------



## lioness90

lol! Dairy Queen!

Cell phone or tablet?


----------



## JC327

tablet

Mojito or Margarita


----------



## lioness90

Margarita

Toast or bagel?


----------



## JC327

bagel

gold or rose gold


----------



## lioness90

gold

make something or buy something


----------



## JC327

buy something

early morning or late night


----------



## lioness90

early morning

movies or tv shows


----------



## JC327

tv shows

powder or cream blush


----------



## lioness90

powder blush

curly or straight hair


----------



## mariahzelada

Straight hair but depends on the day. Mani/pedi or massage? Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lioness90

massage

cardigan or sweatshirt?


----------



## Kristine Walker

Cardigan

Skirt or pants


----------



## JC327

pants

boots or loafers


----------



## Courtnee

Boots of course. Lol OK, lipstick or lipgloss...?  Come on girls... Show your lips fav shield.


----------



## lioness90

Both! But if I have to chose...then lip gloss.

Spa day or Shopping day


----------



## mariahzelada

Spa day. I have way too many shipping days and I'm always like. I need a spa day. Coffee or tea? (Sure this one has been done) Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtnee

Coffee... Summer or winter...


----------



## JC327

winter

frost or matte lipstick


----------



## Kristine Walker

Matte

Pizza or Lasagna


----------



## Courtnee

I think. Lasagna.. Mosquitoes or sandflies. PS I hate both...:-


----------



## JC327

mosquitoes

dolphins or penguins


----------



## lioness90

dolphins

snow or rain


----------



## JC327

rain

cereal or oatmeal


----------



## lioness90

oatmeal

take risks or play it safe


----------



## Courtnee

Take risks.  Fear or hate?


----------



## lioness90

fear

foundation or eyeshadow


----------



## JC327

eyeshadow

liquid or gel eye liner


----------



## lioness90

gel

high end or bargain?


----------



## Kristine Walker

Bargain!

Eye pencil or gel liner


----------



## lioness90

eye pencil

red or pink lips?


----------



## JC327

Red lips

long or short nails


----------



## Courtnee

Long nails. Lions or Black panthers.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Black panthers

Natural or Glam


----------



## Courtnee

Natural all the way. Pretty eyes or pretty smile?


----------



## JC327

pretty eyes

honey or sugar


----------



## lioness90

honey

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## JC327

sunset

hotdogs or hamburgers


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Snow Heels or flats?


----------



## lioness90

flats

car or train?


----------



## drbetty

Pants. I could never bear to wear a skirt.

Sleep or awake?

because i am sleepy now


----------



## lioness90

sleep

spring or fall


----------



## JC327

spring

roaches or crickets (neither for me but if you had to pick...)


----------



## lioness90

(neither) roaches

early or on time?


----------



## IndiaLynRose

On time (I'm always late!) Coffee or tea?


----------



## lioness90

Coffee

Nail polish haul or lipstick haul?


----------



## Courtnee

Well I would have to say, lipstick haul. Date or prom? two different things...:-


----------



## lioness90

date

tv show or movie?


----------



## Courtnee

TV show Fly or swim?


----------



## lioness90

fly

cookie or cake?


----------



## Courtnee

Cake, but both are delicious. Beach or woods?


----------



## lioness90

beach

explore or relax (while on vacation)?


----------



## Courtnee

Explore. History or future?


----------



## lioness90

Future.

perform or observe?


----------



## Courtnee

Observe Photos or videos. As memories.


----------



## lioness90

videos

long scenic route or quickest route?


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Scenic Mani or pedi?


----------



## Dlmcd36

Pedi Nail polish or eyeshadow?


----------



## Courtnee

Nail polish. Sing or humm?


----------



## JC327

humm

up do or loose hair


----------



## dawn767

I think updo is prettier, but I wear mine loose 90% of the time

email or snail mail


----------



## JC327

snail mail (love getting stuff to open)

glossy or matte nail polish


----------



## lioness90

glossy

cream or powder?


----------



## JC327

powder

statement necklace or earrings


----------



## lioness90

earrings

Heels or flats?


----------



## ramblingsofkai

flats

paper back or ebook ?


----------



## lioness90

ebook

watch the news or read the newspaper?


----------



## JC327

read the newspaper

80s or 90s music


----------



## dawn767

90s

chevy or ford


----------



## mariahzelada

Ford baby. But my boyfriends family all drives Chevy and I'm also a part of grand prix forums lol. Facebook or instagram? Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JC327

instagram

still or bubble water


----------



## nailenvyuser

Neither, although I find the coffee in Burger King good.

*Television or radio/hi-fi*?


----------



## Kristine Walker

Radio I love NPR

Guacamole or Salsa


----------



## belledreamer

Salsa (Guac is gross)

Revenge or Scandal


----------



## ramblingsofkai

revenge

reality t.v.  or scripted


----------



## nailenvyuser

Scripted, although I rarely watch TV.

A well paid job you dislike or a job you like with lower pay?


----------



## JC327

A job I like with lower pay

big bathroom or big kitchen


----------



## lacylei

Big bathroom. Necklace or bracelet


----------



## JC327

necklace

flat iron or curling rod


----------



## ramblingsofkai

flat iron

cash or credit


----------



## honeybee7

cash!

egg roll or spring roll?


----------



## nailenvyuser

Egg roll.

If you have long hair.....Updo or down?


----------



## honeybee7

down!

hairy chesticles on a dude or not?


----------



## JC327

That's a hard one!

no hair

lip gloss or lip stain


----------



## Sunflowercake

Lip stain Liquid or powder blush


----------



## JC327

powder blush

mosquito bite or bee sting


----------



## Sunflowercake

Mosquito bite Pedicure or manicure


----------



## dawn767

pedicure!

mascara or eyeliner (if you could only use one)


----------



## JC327

eye liner

bike or roller blades


----------



## lioness90

bike

long walk or short run?


----------



## dawn767

long walk

benefit or the balm?


----------



## JC327

Benefit

spring or fall


----------



## dawn767

spring

sunset or sunrise


----------



## JC327

sunrise

gloves or mittens


----------



## Sunflowercake

gloves

peep toe or closed toe (pumps/wedges etc)


----------



## JC327

Peep toe ( love the toe cleavage lol)

bad hair day or bad makeup day


----------



## Sunflowercake

bad hair day. you can always wear a great top and bright lips to cover lol

long hair or short hair


----------



## JC327

long hair

no breakfast or no dinner


----------



## Sunflowercake

no breakfast

ice cream or cake


----------



## Lumaday

Cake

Gold or silver


----------



## JC327

gold

candles or tarts


----------



## Sunflowercake

candles

pink or purple


----------



## JC327

hard choice pink

racoons or foxes


----------



## Sunflowercake

racoons

pasta or rice


----------



## JC327

another hard one! pasta

bold or neutral nails


----------



## Sunflowercake

Bold nails

Drawn on eyebrows or well groomed eyebrows


----------



## JC327

well groomed eyebrows for sure

hand writting or typing


----------



## CajunKitty

typing ( easier to read).

sunhats or baseball caps?


----------



## JC327

sun hats

baseball or basketball


----------



## Sunflowercake

Basketball

Straight hair or curly hair


----------



## JC327

I like both but at the moment straight

neutral or bright eye shadows


----------



## CajunKitty

neutral

nose job or boob job?


----------



## Courtnee

Nose job, the other one is EWW LOL!!!

Punk or Skater?


----------



## JC327

punk

chicken or turkey


----------



## CajunKitty

Hard choice, but I'll go with chicken.

Handsome cads or nice guys?


----------



## JC327

nice guys

cardigans or hoodies


----------



## CajunKitty

hoodies

strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## JC327

strawberries

lakes or rivers


----------



## Sunflowercake

lakes

manicures or pedicures


----------



## JC327

Manicures

Coconut or papaya


----------



## CajunKitty

coconut

chocolate sauce or butterscotch sauce


----------



## Sunflowercake

chocolate sauce

soccer  or basketball


----------



## JC327

Soccer (Never thought I would say that, that's what happens when you live in Germany )

Bikini or one piece


----------



## Allison H

Bikini.

Fruits or vegetables?

@@JC327 very true statement about soccer and Germany. It made me chuckle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake

fruits (I know.. veggies don't have the sugar lol)

cupcakes or muffins


----------



## JC327

Allison H said:


> Bikini.
> 
> Fruits or vegetables?
> 
> @@JC327 very true statement about soccer and Germany. It made me chuckle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol Germany turned me into a fan.


----------



## JC327

Can I have both? Well if I must....

Cupcakes

Cake or pie


----------



## Sunflowercake

Cake

And sure, have both!

wavy hair or straight hair


----------



## JC327

Depends on my mood right now straight.

Changing a litter box or picking up dog poop


----------



## Allison H

Hmm...that's a tough one, both are so great! Picking up dog poop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another fun question...

Baby's poop diaper or baby's spit up?


----------



## Sunflowercake

Baby's spit up, dealt with taht before, lucky enough to notencounter any poopy dieapers so far haha.

sit in the blazing sun without shade or sit in the cold for an hour


----------



## JC327

sit in the cold for an hour I can sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

driving automatic or stick shift


----------



## Shalott

Automatic!

Flip Flops (Thongs?) or Trainers


----------



## Allison H

Flip flops!

Skirts or shorts?


----------



## Sunflowercake

I am not sure what trainers are so I am going with flip flops

swimming or tanning


----------



## JC327

swimming but i dont know how to swim lol

over the knee boots or ankle boots


----------



## CajunKitty

over the knee

sandals or espadrilles?


----------



## Sunflowercake

espadrilles

gum or mints


----------



## JC327

gum

white or dark chocolate


----------



## Sunflowercake

dark chocolate (used to be the other way around!)

popcorn or chips?


----------



## JC327

chips unless its caramel popcorn

fall or spring


----------



## Sunflowercake

spring

computer or laptop


----------



## lacylei

laptop

Truck or sports car


----------



## Sunflowercake

sports car

call or text


----------



## JC327

text

gold or silver


----------



## Sunflowercake

silver

pink or purple


----------



## JC327

Thats a hard one I love both! Pink

white or red wine


----------



## lacylei

White

Ocean or Lake


----------



## Sunflowercake

ocean

pasta or rice


----------



## CaseyR

Pasta (which I'll be having momentarily lol)

Morning person or evening person?


----------



## JC327

evening, I hate waking up early.

AC or fan


----------



## CaseyR

AC all the way! lol

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## JC327

facebook

facebook or instagram


----------



## Sunflowercake

facebook

silver or gold


----------



## CaseyR

Silver; love it!

Urban or suburban?


----------



## JC327

urban

moustache or full beard


----------



## CaseyR

Full beard.

Polka dots or stripes?


----------



## JC327

polka dots!!! I love them

raspberries or blueberries


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Raspberries!
Juice or cola?


----------



## CaseyR

Juice (unless the cola has rum in it lol)

Stud or dangle earrings?


----------



## Sunflowercake

dangle earrings

bracelets or necklaces


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Necklaces.

Being too cold or being too warm?


----------



## CaseyR

I'd take being too cold.

Ponytail or bun?


----------



## PinkSunsets218

Bun

Swimming at the beach or Swimming in a pool?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Although I do enjoy swimming in the ocean as well, I think I'll have to say: swimming in a pool. Scared of what I might meet out there!

Tanning by sun or self tanner?


----------



## CaseyR

Last time I went to a beach (in Hawaii), I got burned so bad the doctor didn't believe it came from the sun lol

So I'll go self-tanner

_________________

Print books, or e-readers?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Wow, that sounds painful.. 

Print books definitely!
Jane Austen or John Green? (authors)


----------



## CaseyR

It's definitely a story to tell lol

__________________________

Hmm.. Jane Austen

Plane or car (to travel)?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Plane!

Watching movies or series?


----------



## Sunflowercake

watching series

reality shows or sitcom


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Reality shows o:
Iphone or smartphone?


----------



## Kristine Walker

smartphone

kitten or puppy


----------



## JC327

kitten (give me all the kittens)

comedy or drama


----------



## Sunflowercake

comedy

manicure or pedicure


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Drama.

Natural makeup or evening makeup?


----------



## CaseyR

I like both, but evening is so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

French braid or fishtail braid?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Such a difficult one Casey, both are really cute.. I'll have to say french braid!

Dark chocolate or light?


----------



## CaseyR

So true!  Love both, but I think I'd make the same choice too lol

______________________________________

Dark chocolate!

Vanilla or caramel?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Vanilla - one of my favorite scents and the tastes.

curls or straight hair?


----------



## CaseyR

Tough one!  Love both, but maybe Straight

Hair elastics or hair claws?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Elastics. I actually never wear hair claws o:

bad boys or pretty boys?


----------



## CaseyR

I'm all for being pretty (or trying to be) lol

Goth style or pinup style?


----------



## Courtnee

goth. :satisfied:

fingerless or whole (gloves)


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Whole o:

creme brulee or chocolate mousse?


----------



## JC327

creme brulee

baked or fried chicken


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Baked chicken.

Lighter hair colors or darker ones?


----------



## Courtnee

DARKER ONES (OF COURSE) :smilehappyyes:

black nails or nude ones?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love both, but I have to say nude ones.

Pastel colors or bright ones?


----------



## CaseyR

Hmm.. Bright ones ;D

For styling: Bobby pins or hair clips?


----------



## Courtnee

bobbies. :satisfied:

dresses or skinny jeans?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Love both.. hmm.. dresses I think.

Real leather or faux leather?


----------



## Courtnee

faux leather. (I don't like how people get the real leather, its really cruel) :scared:

video chat or call?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Call.

tan or fair skin?


----------



## Courtnee

tan.

black hair with red tips or black hair with turquoise tips?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Turquoise; just look how amazing it looks at Kylie Jenner! ♥

Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## CaseyR

Ebay, so much ebay lol

Ebay or Etsy?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Ebay - I haven't gotten anything of Etsy o:

Hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## Courtnee

chocolate milk.

strawberries or bananas?


----------



## CaseyR

Etsy is pretty cool actually; has loads of handmade jewelry/crafts from artists around the world (got my friend a pair of cool shell earrings for her bday from there recently).

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bananas

Banana or strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Courtnee

strawberry ice cream. &lt;3 lol :lol:

strawberry ice cream or chocolate ice cream   (as you can see, im obsessed with chocolate)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Strawberry ice cream.

Sunny or rain?


----------



## CaseyR

Rain; love it hah!

Wine or liquor?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Wine, white please, haha

Running out of toothpaste or running out of shampoo?


----------



## Courtnee

umm, running out of shampoo.  eww, for teeth smelling like morning breath. lol :lol:

no makeup and flash shoes or makeup and ugly shoes?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Flash shoes as the superhero flash? Makeup and ugly shoes would be the same then haha, but I pick that xD

Brown bags or black bags?


----------



## JC327

Give me all the bags! but if i had to choose I guess black.

milk shake or fruit smoothie


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Fruit smoothie! love it.

monster or burn (energy drinks)


----------



## JC327

never tried burn so...

Monster

bangs or no bangs


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Both can look really great. No bangs I think.

Travelling by train or bus?


----------



## CaseyR

I often have bad experiences on the trains here, so bus!

Prefer to wear your hair up or down when dressing up for an occasion?


----------



## JC327

hair up

kitten or 4inch heels


----------



## CaseyR

4-inch (the higher, the better) lol

Color block or single color dresses?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Single coloured o:

Not eating for 2 days or not sleeping for 2 days?


----------



## CaseyR

Hmm... Probably not sleeping is better; I was really weak back when I was too sick to eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Elizbeth Taylor or Lauren Bacall?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Elizabeth Taylor.

spareribs or pulled pork? (thank you TV commercial)


----------



## CaseyR

Spareribs.

Sweetened or unsweetened iced tea?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I don't know, but whatever the Nestea ones are xD

Roses or orchids? (would be tough to pick between for me) xD


----------



## CaseyR

Oh that's sweetened!  In Canada, all iced tea is sweetened, but in the USA, it's often made without sugar added.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

So true!  Orchids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Little dogs or big dogs?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Oh really? I don't even know if we have unsweetened then o: 

- - -

Big dogs; the little dogs I've had have had such big problems with their teeth. Don't know why the size affects anything but supposedly it does.

Ebi or maguro? (sushi)


----------



## CaseyR

Yep!  At least where I've been.  They tend to call it "Sweet tea."  Regular iced tea is often just chilled tea in restaurants there.

__________

Maguro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Headphones or earbuds?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Doesn't sound very delicious s: maybe you'll have to try it to like it.

- - - 

earbuds; headphones makes my ears feel too warm :c

Electronic music or pop?


----------



## CaseyR

I actually make it here; it has little flavour as it's just cold green tea with lemon.  On a night like tonight I'll drink a whole pitcher, so I leave out the sugar lol

__________________________________________

Electronic music  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Electronic or rock music?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Check out my profile status haha
- - -
Rock!

falling on the street or drop bag having everything fall out?


----------



## CaseyR

Dropping a bag (never fractured anything that way) lol

Losing an earring or breaking a nail?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Losing an earring &lt;/3

drinking too much (not alcohol wise) or eating too much?


----------



## CaseyR

Totally lost the earring in my profile pic at Pride a few weeks back and couldn't replace it &lt;/3

___________________________________

Drinking too much.

Having too much coffee or too much alcohol?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

that really sucks s:

haha trying to reply to your msg and various forum topics at the same time. 

- - -

coffee, and I hate coffee as well!

travelling to Norway or Iceland?


----------



## CaseyR

hah You're a much better multi-tasker than I am!  I can't even remember what I was working on earlier lol

_______

Tough one.  I want to see Iceland, but you said Norway is really cool, so maybe Norway!

Traveling to Japan or Korea?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

I try, I try hahaha xD

- - -

Japan!

Blue eyes or brown eyes?


----------



## CaseyR

Depends on the person, but maybe brown eyes.

Blonde or dark brown/black hair?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Brown/black hair. 

Would your rather have no fingers or no legs?


----------



## CaseyR

Ahh that's so tough!  I feel like I'm in Saw lol

Maybe legs since I need my hands to play music (and do my makeup hah)

Rather be deaf or blind?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

hahaha didn't even think of that!

- - - 

deaf.

Girls with tattoos or without?


----------



## CaseyR

lol!

For me it doesn't really matter, but lately, I've seen many gorgeous alternative pinup/rockabilly-style models that make tattoos look awesome, so tattoos it is!

Guys with tattoos or without?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

WIIIIITH ♥ haha

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## CaseyR

lol Someone likes their tattoos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pancakes!

Eggs or cereal?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Cereal. Not the biggest fan of eggs o:

having an enormous butt or belly? xD


----------



## CaseyR

Me either; always make me feel sick :/

_______

hah I'll take the enormous butt XD

"Bumped" or non-bumped hair styles?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

It CAN look good, but I prefer non-bumped. 

having to eat dog food or cat food for the rest of your life? xD


----------



## CaseyR

I'll admit, I do have a bumped wig lol

________________________

Dog food, I suppose.  After all, the dog on the Caesar dog food commercial seems to really enjoy that Fillet Mignon dish of theirs... lol

Life without any alcohol or without any spices or seasonings?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Life without alcohol, I only drink a bit at wedding and such.

Almond shaped nails or square?


----------



## CaseyR

At the moment, mine don't look so great hah I guess they're kinda squoval-ish in the photo below (so I don't poke or scratch myself lol)

Long or short nails?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Long nails.

Chanel or YSL?


----------



## CaseyR

Chanel.

Natural nails or acrylics?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Natural.

I'll reply to your msg later btw Casey, I'm so exhausted after today.

Rainy weather or Snowy weather?


----------



## CaseyR

Np!  I'm kinda dead too atm (despite all the coffee).  Trying to figure out how long I've been awake for lol

_______________

Rainy; love it!

Country or city living?


----------



## Sunflowercake

City living (it depends on the city though)

diving or snorcheling


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Diving if I had to choose.

funny selfies or serious ones?


----------



## CaseyR

Funny (Even my serious selfies are funny) lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hair done in a single braid or double-braids?


----------



## Courtnee

single.

fish tail plait or a French plait?


----------



## CaseyR

Both are awesome!  But if I had to choose, French.

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## Courtnee

cool.

glasses. I love glasses so much!

long straight hair or long wavy hair?


----------



## CaseyR

Glasses all the way! lol

____________________

Depending on the person, but probably straight (pin-straight often looks so nice).

The 1980s or 1990s?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

1990's. 

reading inside or outside?


----------



## CaseyR

Outside at night (if possible).

Reading a book-book or an e-book? lol


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

A book-book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

robes or towels?


----------



## CaseyR

Robes; they're fabulous lol

High-waisted or low-rise skirts?


----------



## Sunflowercake

low-rise skirts

(I am possibly ome of the only females not liking the high waisted shorts or skirts, although I have see few people where they look fab)

ride a bicycle or walk


----------



## CaseyR

Walking (It's *usually* safer around here).

Subway or streetcar?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Subway (I've never seen a streetcar, but it looks fun!)

hipster or bikini style? (underwear bottom type)


----------



## JC327

subway

tea with honey or sugar


----------



## JC327

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> Subway (I've never seen a streetcar, but it looks fun!)
> 
> hipster or bikini style? (underwear bottom type)


Sorry didnt notice you answered first


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

oh, it's fine o:

and with honey

hipster or bikini style? (underwear bottom type)


----------



## CaseyR

Hipster lol

Skinny jeans or jeggings?


----------



## JC327

jeggins

knee high or ankle socks


----------



## Courtnee

knee high

chains or braided leather (for bracelets)


----------



## CaseyR

Chains.

Pendant necklaces or costume jewelry necklaces?


----------



## JC327

costume jewelry necklaces

big or small hoop earrings


----------



## CaseyR

LOVE big hoops lol

Hoop or dangle earrings?


----------



## Courtnee

hoops.

heaps of black eye makeup or heaps of colourful eye makeup?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Black (well, dark) 

Long jackets or hip-length ones?


----------



## CaseyR

Hip-length

Leather jackets or fabric jackets?


----------



## Allison H

Fabric...it's too warm here to ever wear leather.

Raincoat or umbrella?


----------



## Courtnee

umbrella. :sdrop:

lions or black panthers? :bandit:


----------



## Allison H

Lions.

Flying or driving?


----------



## Courtnee

driving.

flowers or trees?


----------



## Allison H

Trees.

Snowy nights or warm days?


----------



## Courtnee

never had a snowy night, but id pick it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thumbs up or high five?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Umbrella! Hate how warm it gets in a raincoat :c

Sunglasses or a hat?


----------



## Courtnee

glasses

vegies or meat?


----------



## Allison H

Meat. My favorite quote on food (I hope I don't offend anyone) "There's plenty of room for all God's creatures. Right next to the mashed potatoes". Haha! I'm terrible...moving on.

Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## CaseyR

Tough one, but iced tea!

Regular coffee or espresso?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Neither! Regular if I had to pick one though xD

Large tattoos or small ones?


----------



## CaseyR

Large ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Big earrings or small earrings?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Small ones, although I love both.

Sports cars or SUV's?


----------



## Courtnee

sports cars all the way!!! B)

Lambos or Ferraris?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Lambos ♥

cat eye sunglasses or aviators?


----------



## Courtnee

cat eye glasses (so glamorous) :wub:

greenstones or rubies?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Rubies!

Emily or Hanna? (pretty little liars)


----------



## Courtnee

Emily (have no idea who she is)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

long nose or long feet?


----------



## JC327

long feet

dry or oily hair


----------



## Courtnee

dry. I have oily hair and it stinks (like, its not cool) :'(

dirty feet or dirty hands (they both cant be washed)


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Dirty feet :c I don't want to cook with dirty hands haha

Doing laundry or doing dishes for an entire day?


----------



## Courtnee

doing dishes. no one said it couldn't be in a dishwasher.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

socks or flip flops to walk in the rain?


----------



## JC327

I would hate both but flip flops would be the lesser evil

thin or thick eye brows


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Depends on the person I think. I've got something in between myself. I think I'd have to say thick eyebrows though o:

Quiet music or party music?


----------



## JC327

depends on the mood party music i guess

stuffed nose or runny nose


----------



## Courtnee

stuffed.

bald or dreds?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Haha, dreads xD 

red wine or white wine?


----------



## CaseyR

Red.  I think I may have some now lol

Wine or liquor?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Wine

getting up early or sleeping late?


----------



## Courtnee

sleeping late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cry or scream


----------



## JC327

cry

broken toe or finger


----------



## Courtnee

broken finger.

ugly nails or ugly toes, both have to be shown, sorry. :/


----------



## JC327

ugly toes

bad hair color or bad haircut


----------



## CaseyR

Bad hair color

Wigs or extensions?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Extensions - although I don't have any now that my hair has gotten this long.

Paranormal or sci-fi movies?


----------



## JC327

sci-fi movies

potato chips or pretzels


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

potato chips

bungee jumping or skydiving?


----------



## JC327

skydiving

white or brown rice


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Brown

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Courtnee

sunset... sets the mood just right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(btw, know this is off topic but... how long IS your hair @@LikePuzzlePieces ?)

turret or tank?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

[SIZE=10.5pt]When it's straightened I'd say it's (according to the chart) 26: http://swayhair.com/assets/images/hair/hair_length_guide.jpg but next time I'll have it cut to about 22 I think o:  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]And Tank.[/SIZE]

Old disney movies or new ones?


----------



## JC327

old Disney movies

lemon or lime


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Lemon

Green pesto or red pesto?


----------



## JC327

green pesto

long or short dress


----------



## CaseyR

Short (unless it's a maxi dress; love those!)

Black or brown eyeliner?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Black

eyeshadow palettes or single eyeshadows?


----------



## JC327

eye shadow palettes

cleaning the bathroom or kitchen


----------



## Courtnee

@Like Puzzle Pieces , wow, your hair is so amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair is only down to the 22 and 1/2 mark.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cleaning the kitchen, so much better.

butterflies or dragonflies, I love dragonflies. :wub:


----------



## JC327

Dragonflies, i like butterflies too.

Ladybugs or bees


----------



## Allison H

Ladybugs. I love red and polka dots...simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Traveling or staying home?


----------



## JC327

Traveling

hot tea or chocolate


----------



## Allison H

That's a hard one...chocolate.

Cheesecake or cheese plate?


----------



## JC327

so hard.... cheese plate

shorts or capris


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Shorts

Smoothie or milkshake?


----------



## JC327

milk shake

too much salt or too much sugar


----------



## Courtnee

too much salt, I know its bad for me, but I love it so much!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

blocked nose or chesty cough?


----------



## JC327

chesty cough

feeling too hot or too cold


----------



## Courtnee

feeling too cold, I hate feeling too hot. :bandit:

white or black?


----------



## JC327

Me too I love the cold.

black

folding or ironing clothes


----------



## Sunflowercake

folding clothes. Unless needed there is no way I am ironing too hahaha

Cooking dinner or takeout?


----------



## JC327

So hard I like cooking and takeout is nice too.  I will go with cooking.

sweeping or mopping


----------



## Sunflowercake

sweeping

going to the movies or renting a movie?


----------



## JC327

Going to the movies!

Buying makeup or clothes


----------



## Sunflowercake

I am addicted to both but buying makeup tops it off I believe in Quantity

Narwhale or Unicorn


----------



## JC327

Unicorns all day!

baby goat or baby fox


----------



## Sunflowercake

baby goat

cruise ship or road trip


----------



## JC327

cruise ship

mint chocolate chip or chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Sunflowercake

mint chocolate chip!

fall or spring


----------



## JC327

spring

rice or pasta


----------



## Sunflowercake

Pasta

Bagels or toast?


----------



## JC327

bagels

iced tea or hot tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

iced tea

cookies or chips


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces

Cookies

Light coloured furniture or dark?


----------



## JC327

dark coloured furniture

hungry or thirsty


----------



## Sunflowercake

hungry

no car ever, no internet ever


----------



## JC327

No car ever   I need the internets!

no eye brows or no eye lashes


----------



## Sunflowercake

Oh! As much as I hate to say it- no eyebrows. I would find a really good person that tattoos them lol

Swim with dolphins or ride an elephant?


----------



## JC327

ride an elephant

no lipstick or no eye liner


----------



## Sunflowercake

no lipstick

pet a penguin , pet a tiger


----------



## JC327

wow suprised by your answer lol

Pet a tiger!

potato chips or pretzels


----------



## Sunflowercake

I had to think for a minute but not a day goes by where I do not wear eyeliner!

potato chips

whipped cream topping or cream cheese frosting


----------



## JC327

whipped cream

Honey or sugar to sweeten tea


----------



## Sunflowercake

honey

crepes or ice cream


----------



## JC327

crepes all day, lol 

taking a nap on the couch or bed


----------



## Sunflowercake

Bed

Petting goats or petting baby ducklings?


----------



## JC327

Thats a hard one but I love the baby goats.

big or small dogs.


----------

